# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Ilmastointi

## kuukanko

Helsingissä Kimmo Helistö on tehnyt valtuustoaloitteen bussien ilmastoimiseksi. Joukkoliikennelautakunta antaa ensi viikolla lausuntonsa aloitteesta. HKL ehdottaa lautakunnalle, että bussiliikenteen kilpailuttamisperiaatteita päivitettäisiin niin, että kokobussi-ilmastoinnista annettavien pisteiden määrä kompensoisi ilmastoinnista liikennöitsijälle aiheutuvat kustannukset. Tämä ratkaisu oletettavasti johtaisi uusien bussien varutamiseen ilmastoinnilla HKL:n kevään 2008 kilpailutuskierroksesta alkaen.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Helsingissä Kimmo Helistö on tehnyt valtuustoaloitteen bussien ilmastoimiseksi. Joukkoliikennelautakunta antaa ensi viikolla lausuntonsa aloitteesta. HKL ehdottaa lautakunnalle, että bussiliikenteen kilpailuttamisperiaatteita päivitettäisiin niin, että kokobussi-ilmastoinnista annettavien pisteiden määrä kompensoisi ilmastoinnista liikennöitsijälle aiheutuvat kustannukset. Tämä ratkaisu oletettavasti johtaisi uusien bussien varutamiseen ilmastoinnilla HKL:n kevään 2008 kilpailutuskierroksesta alkaen.


Suomessa onkin jatkuvasti helteistä... Nykyhuollolla varmaankin vain puolet laitteista toimii silloin, kun tarvittaisiin. Samalla voisi rakentaa vanhempiin ilmastoimattomiin autoihin umpinaisen ohjaamon, johon pääsee venäläiseen tapaan etuoven etupuoliskosta, jotta ei tarvitsisi kuunnella jokaisen sisääntulijan nalkutusta toimimattomasta ilmastoinnista ja ei tarvitsisi siihen aina vastata: "tässä ei sitä ole koskaan ollutkaan!"  :Sad:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Onkohan siinä esityksessä mainittu sekin, että niiden ilmastointien pitäisi vielä toimia? Onhan niitä lykätty aika moneen malliin, mutta harvoin ne oikeasti ja kunnolla toimii. Eräässäkin Scania Ikarus bussimallissa olen todennut, että on siellä puhaltimiet, mutta niistä tule kuin korkeintaan pölyä..

----------


## Ajomestari

Ihmiset luulevat todella nyt jo että kaupunkibussissa on ilmastointi, kun sanovat helteellä että saisikos ilmastointia isommalle kun on kuuma. Voisi joskus edes vaihtaa suodattimet kattokanavapuhallukseen tai puhdistaa kattokanavat pölystä ja mahdollisesti jopa homeesta

----------


## Miska

> Onhan niitä lykätty aika moneen malliin, mutta harvoin ne oikeasti ja kunnolla toimii. Eräässäkin Scania Ikarus bussimallissa olen todennut, että on siellä puhaltimiet, mutta niistä tule kuin korkeintaan pölyä..


Missähän kaikissa YTV-alueen busseissa oikein on ilmastointi matkustamossa? Mulle ei tule mieleen kuin muutama Keskuslinjan auto, joissa sellainen oli, mutta näistä ei enää yksikään ole liikenteessä pääkaupunkiseudulla. Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteellä sentään on muutaman viime vuoden aikana hankituissa autoissa kuljettajatilan ilmastointi.

----------


## vristo

Omasta mielestäni tervetullut ja odotettu uudistus; tällakertaa pisteet valtuutettu Helistölle! Joukkoliikenteen pitää pystyä kilpailemaan henkilöautoliikenteen kanssa, jossa ilmastointi on ollut arkipäivää jo vuosikaudet. Pidetään ne laitteet tosiaan sitten kunnossa kans, joohan liikennöitsijät? Ja koulutetaan henkilökunta käyttämään niitä.

----------


## QS6

> Missähän kaikissa YTV-alueen busseissa oikein on ilmastointi matkustamossa?


Jäähdytysilmastoidulla kalustolla voi matkustaa Espoossa ainakin linjoilla 16 ja 81, sekä monella palvelulinjalla.

----------


## Hape

Meidän ilmastossamme on harvoin helteistä. Mutta voi olla pitkiäkin jaksoja kuuma, kuten kesällä-06.
Helteellä on ilmastointi kyllä suotavaa, jo kuljettajan työturvallisuuden takia.  Ja onhan hellesäällä viilennetty tila terevetullut kaikille.
Myös talvella voi ilmastoinnin avulla pitää sisäilman raikkaana, sillon lämmityksen avulla.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Suomessa ei tarvita jäähdytysilmastointia kaupunkilinja-autoissa yhtään mihinkään, pelkkää rahan ja ympäristöntuhlausta. Avattavat ikkunat ja tehokas ilmanvaihtokoneisto riittävät oikein hyvin.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Suomessa ei tarvita jäähdytysilmastointia kaupunkilinja-autoissa yhtään mihinkään, pelkkää rahan ja ympäristöntuhlausta. Avattavat ikkunat ja tehokas ilmanvaihtokoneisto riittävät oikein hyvin.



Juuri näin! 

Tarvitaan vain etelässä missä voi olla jopa 50 astetta auringossa (suomessa max. 30)

----------


## ess

> Suomessa ei tarvita jäähdytysilmastointia kaupunkilinja-autoissa yhtään mihinkään, pelkkää rahan ja ympäristöntuhlausta. Avattavat ikkunat ja tehokas ilmanvaihtokoneisto riittävät oikein hyvin.


Kuskin koppiin se ainakin olisi hyvä saada. Ihan jo turvallisuussyistäkin.

----------


## a__m

Jäähdytysilmastointi on ilman muuta paras asia, mitä joukkoliikennematkustajan hyväksi on tehty, välittömästi matalalattiaisuuden jälkeen. Kommentointi siitä, etteikö jäähdytysilmastointi olisi suomalaisissa olosuhteissa tarpeellinen, lienee yhtä asiallista kuin perustella raitiovaunujen liikennevaloetuuttomuutta kaavoihin kangistuneella liikennevalosuunnittelulla tai VR:n talvisia ongelmia suomalaisilla erityisolosuhteilla. Kuinka moni foorumin kirjoittajista jätti ottamatta omaan henkilöautoonsa muutaman satasen automaatti-ilmastoinnin, koska "voihan kesällä ajaa ikkunat auki, sehän vastaa ilmastointia"?

Linja-autoa kesähelteellä ajaneena sekä linja-autossa kesähelteellä matkustaneena voin vain todeta jäähdytysilmastoinnin olevan enemmän kuin tarpeellinen niin matkustajan kuin - ja ehkäpä jopa ennen kaikkea - kuljettajan viihtyvyyden ja sitä kautta myös liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta. Viime kesän helteet usein seutulinjan 109 illoissa vanhalla kunnon Carruksen City M -korilla varustetulla umpiolla, jossa ei avattavia sivuikkunoita ollut, jonka kattokanavat olivat enemmän tai vähemmän tukossa ja joka oli saanut lämmetä kauniin aurinkoisen päivän Tuupakan pihalla kokeneena voin vain todeta, ettei edes siirtoajo kaikki ovet avattuna Hämeenlinnanväylää Kampin terminaaliin tehnyt tuosta pätsistä missään määrin inhimillistä työ-, saatika matkustuspaikkaa. Iltayöllä päätä särki ja huimasi, kivennäisvettä kului litratolkulla, niskat olivat vedosta jumissa ja paidan sai pestä joka päivä.

Näin karmeahan ei toki tilanne kaikkien linja-autojen suhteen ole, mutta ongelmaksi muodostuukin ennen kaikkea kuljettajan oma-aloitteisuus ja kenties myös jopa osaavuus kattoluukkujen sekä etenkin kattokanavatuuletuksen suhteen. Toki osaavakaan kuljettaja ei voi jäähdyttää auton sisäilmaa ulkoilmaa kylmemmäksi.

Jäähdytysilmastointia ei tarvinne perustella ainoastaan sen ilmaa jäähdyttävällä ominaisuudella - kuivaahan se myös auton sisäilmaa kostealla säällä ja talvella säätelee lämpötilaa, etenkin mikäli laitteistoa on huollettu oikein. Itse ainakin olen näin talvisaikaankin saanut jo tarpeekseni jatkuvasta lämpötilansäätölaitteiden rassaamisesta; olikos tämä nyt se Ikarus jossa kiertovesipumppua ei voinut pitää päällä tai muuten olo on kuin huonosti lämmitetyssä saunassa jne. jne...

Mutta kuitenkin se joukkoliikennevälineiden houkuttavuus. Jäähdytysilmastointiasia tuotiin joukkoliikennelautakunnan käsittelyyn muistaakseni valtuustoaloitteella, jossa ilmastointia nimenomaan perusteltiin kuuman joukkoliikennekaluston huonolla kilpailukyvyllä miellyttävän viileän yksityisautomatkan suhteen. En ymmärrä foorumin joidenkin kirjoittajien (edes niiden, jotka ilmoittavat bongauslistaan jopa bonganneensa puhtaan bussin ja luulleen sitä uudeksi) asennoitumista laitteistoa vastaan, joka oikein huollettuna ja oikein käytettynä on omiaan helpottamaan tuhansien ja tuhansien asiakkaiden matkantekoa tilanteessa, jossa pehmeät penkit ovat vaihtuneet koviin teräskuppeihin, autot ovat riemunkirjavia, kolhittuja, suorastaan raadeltuja, Ajokki ja Carrus ovat vaihtuneet puolalaiseen ja asiakaspalvelua ei omalla kielellään saa.

Tämän kai tonttu(18)kin ymmärtää.

----------


## QS6

> Jäähdytysilmastointia ei tarvinne perustella ainoastaan sen ilmaa jäähdyttävällä ominaisuudella - kuivaahan se myös auton sisäilmaa kostealla säällä ja talvella säätelee lämpötilaa[...]


Olen a__m:n kanssa täsmälleen samaa mieltä: ilmastoinnin hyöty tulee esiin myös siinä, että kyetään luomaan tasalaatuiset olosuhteet kulkuvälineen sisälle ympäri vuoden. Ja mitä vähemmän loppukäyttäjälle annetaan säätömahdollisuuksia laitteiston toiminnan suhteen, sen parempi.

a__m on oikeassa myös joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuuden suhteen. Ei ole varaa jättää hyödyntämättä yhtään tekijää, minkä avulla voidaan paremmin kilpailla yksityisautoilun kanssa. Jäähdytysilmastointi on hyvin suuri etu joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Kuljettajan ajomukavuuden kannalta ymmärrän vielä jäähdyttävän ilmastoinnin hänelle, mutta itse puhun seitsemän vuoden kokemuksesta jäähdyttävästä ilmastoinnista Kreikassa. Siellähän on tunnetusti kuumaa kesällä. Mutta... jäähdyttävä ilmastointi oli joko liki jääkaappikylmässä autossa hytisemistä, erilaiset suuttimet kasvot jäätäen tai sitten kone humisi kuin viimeistä päivää, mutta autossa oli silti kuuma. Thessalonikissa julkistettiin ihme kyllä myös tilastoja polttoaineen kulutuksen kasvusta käytettäessä jäähdytystä. Tältä pohjalta siis kummeksun kyseisen koneiston mielekkyyttä täällä, jossa toki on kuumaa täälläkin, mutta ei likimainkaan semmoisia lukuja kuin etelämpänä. Toki olisi mielenkiintoista jos voitaisiin rakentaa linja-autoon tänäänkin radiossa paljon kehuttu ilmalämpöpumppu, joka toimisi siis kesällä viilentäen ja talvella lämmittäen. Meillähän on jo Vaurioissa jonkinverran jäähdyttävä ilmanvaihto, useimmiten vaunuissa on hiukan liian viileää ja ilma on hapettoman ja nihkeän tuntuista.

----------


## Eki

> Toki olisi mielenkiintoista jos voitaisiin rakentaa linja-autoon tänäänkin radiossa paljon kehuttu ilmalämpöpumppu, joka toimisi siis kesällä viilentäen ja talvella lämmittäen.


Kyllä sellainenkin laitteisto tulollaan on, millä aikataululla sellainen sitten nähdään suomalaisessa linja-autossa, tai linja-autossa ylipäätään, en tiedä. Joka tapauksessa sellainen laite on jo Suomessakin, nimittäin Sm5-junassa. Tämä kai ei ollut salassa pidettävää tietoa, kun sen voi lukea julkisesta junan esittelystäkin..?  :Wink:

----------


## Hape

Suomessakin on kesällä joskus niin kuuma, että osa ihmisistä kärsii, infarktiriski kasvaa. Osalle senioreista on päivällä ulkona liikkuminen työlästä. Moisia hellekausia ei ole joka kesä. Kausi ei ole pitkä, mutta jos  tekniikka suo mahdollisuuden helpottaa helteestä kärsivien ihmisten elämää, niin miksi sitä ei käytettäisi. Samainen ilmastointilaite voidaan säätää talvella lämmitämään.
Jouduin heinäkuussa -07 silminnäkijäksi tilanteseen että ammattikuljettaja oli saanut lämpöhalvauksen, onneksi auto oli pysäköitynä. Paikalle tullessani oli ohikulkijoiden kutsuma ambulanssi jo saapunut. Entä jos lämpöhalvaus iskisi auton ollessa liikkeessä....?
Siksi kannatan ilmastointilaitetta tai vastaavaa joukkoliikenteessä.

----------


## J_J

> Suomessa ei tarvita jäähdytysilmastointia kaupunkilinja-autoissa yhtään mihinkään, pelkkää rahan ja ympäristöntuhlausta. Avattavat ikkunat ja tehokas ilmanvaihtokoneisto riittävät oikein hyvin.


Naurettavaa tekstiä. Myöhemmässä viestissäsi perustelet kommenttiasi kreikkalaisen kaupunkibussin tarjoamilla kokemuksillasi. Itselläni ei ole kokemusta yhdestäkään kreikkalaisbussista, mutta useammankin mallisen kotimaisen (automaattiohjatulla jäähdytysilmastointi/lämmitysjärjestelmällä varustetun) kaupunkibussimallin käytöstä niin kuljettajana kuin matkustajana. Näiden kokemusten perusteella pidän ehdottoman positiivisena seikkana sitä, että pk-seudullakin VIHDOIN JA VIIMEIN on tilaajataholla havaittu kehityksen kulkeneen melkoisen harppauksen eteenpäin 70-luvulta. Paluuta entisaikaan ei tässäkään asiassa onneksi ole.

Ps. Kuten eräät kirjoittajat ovatkin maininneet, tuo samainen "turha, tuhlaava" ilmastointijärjestelmä antaa kattokanavalämmityksen (eli raitisilmalämmityksen) myötä mahdollisuuden siedettävään sisäilman laatutasoon myös kosteilla talvikeleillä. Vanhemmassa kalustossa, missä lämmitys tapahtuu vain sisällä vellovaa tunkkaista ja kosteaa ilmaa patterein kuumentamalla, tilanne on valitettavan usein täysin päinvastainen.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Naurettavaa tai ei, niin en edelleenkään näe ainakaan ulkolämpötiloja perusteeksi jäähdyttävälle ilmastoinnille. Nimittäkää sitten jääräksi.  :Smile:  Ja tottakai käytän kokemuspohjana kreikkalaisia linja-autoja, kun kerran siellä seitsemän vuotta asuin ja käytin kaupunkiautoja niin kotikaupungissani kuin Ateenassakin. Ymmärrän toki kehityksen kehittymisen ja kannatan kyllä hyvää ilmastointilaitteistoa ylipäänsä, nimenomaan kuvaamanne yhdistelmäkoneisto alkaa jo kuulostaa järkeen käyvältä. Mutta erillisten jäähdytyskoneistojen asentaminen n.5-10 todellisen hellepäivän takia on kyllä tarpeetonta. Ja tuleepa vain ennakkokauhukuva mieleeni millaista tappelua aletaan käydä jäähdytyksen käytöstä ja viileyden määrästä, kun kerran esim. ratikoittenkin avattavien ikkunain määrää pienenennettiin asiakaspalautteen=vedosta valitusten takia.

----------


## a__m

On toki kaunista pitää kiinni omista mielipiteistään viimeiseen saakka, mutta toisaalta voitaneen perustellusti kysyä, onko ilmastointiasia linja-autossa nyt sitten loppujen lopuksi kovinkaan laajalti mielipiteen asia. Hyötyjä (en keksi haittoja) laitteistosta lienee tässä ketjussa esitellyn, ja kun kuitenkin puhutaan "vain" joidenkin tuhansien eurojen mittaluokan koneistosta, ei Länsimetrosta, ei sen eri nyanssien läpipuimiseen tarvittane seitsemääkymmentä sivua.

Itse vain jaksan aina harmistua argumentoinnin tasosta silloin, kun se lähentelee asiatonta näennäisperustelun tasoa. Olen joutunut perehtymään laajojen opintojaksojen ajan esimerkiksi tuomio-oikeellisuuteen; etenkin siihen, kuinka tuomion perustelujen laatiminen niin selkeiksi, valaiseviksi ja hyvin perustelluiksi, että ne saavat hävinneen osapuolen - ja tuomioistuimen itsensäkin - tuntemaan vakuuttuneisuutta ratkaisun sisällöllisestä kestävyydestä, on omiaan edeltämään tuomio-oikeellisuutta ja siten aineellisen oikeuden toteutumista konfliktiratkaisussa, lyhyen näennäisperustelun sijaan ("koska näin sanotaan, on katsottava näin olevan tms.").

Joku voinee väittää edellämainittua kaukaa haetuksi, mutta kyllä sama perustelulinja toimii linja-auton teknisistä ominaisuuksistakin keskusteltaessa. Kommentointi tyyliin "en näe suomalaisia ulkolämpötiloja perusteeksi jäähdytysilmastoinnin hankkimiseksi" - huolimatta siitä faktasta, että jatkuvasti kesäisin Suomessa esiintyy lämpötiloja, joissa marginaaliset ryhmät kansasta ovat jopa akuutin sairaalahoidon tarpeessa - on samalla tasolla kuin todeta "tarvitsemme lainsäädännöllisen muutoksen ABS-jarrujen poistamiseksi linja-autoista PK-seudulla, sillä enkä näe pääkaupunkiseudun liukkausolosuhteita perusteeksi ABS-jarrujen hankkimiselle, ja jossain on sitä paitsi tutkittu, että linja-auto pysähtyy umpihangessa lyhyemmällä matkalla ilman ABS-jarruja" tai että "pääkaupunkiseudulla on usein valoisaa, ja kun ei ole valoisaa, on katuvalaistus jonka valovoima riittää valaisemaan linja-autonkin sisätilat, en näe suomalaisia valaistusolosuhteita perusteeksi linja-auton sisävalojen hankkimiselle".

Näin.  :Wink:

----------


## J_J

> Ja tottakai käytän kokemuspohjana kreikkalaisia linja-autoja, kun kerran siellä seitsemän vuotta asuin ja käytin kaupunkiautoja niin kotikaupungissani kuin Ateenassakin. Ymmärrän toki kehityksen kehittymisen ja kannatan kyllä hyvää ilmastointilaitteistoa ylipäänsä, nimenomaan kuvaamanne yhdistelmäkoneisto alkaa jo kuulostaa järkeen käyvältä. Mutta erillisten jäähdytyskoneistojen asentaminen n.5-10 todellisen hellepäivän takia on kyllä tarpeetonta.


Uskoakseni jossain Kreikan kaltaisessa maassa sinne uutena hankituissa ja täkäläisten olojen mukaan suunnitelluissa busseissa ilmastointilaitteiston teho on jotain hieman muuta kuin meikäläisissä oloissa käytettävissä laitteissa. Mikäli sitten tälläistä joidenkin mielestä "ylitehokasta" kylmäkonetta käytetään täydellä teholla ulkolämpötilan ollessa >30 celsiusta, on vedon ja kylmän tunne varmasti todellinen. Mitään kattokanavalämmitystä Kreikan oloissa tuskin tarvitaan tai kaivataan.

Vielä näistä meikäläisillä leveysasteilla käytettävistä bussin ilmastoinneista muutama sana. Jo useiden vuosien ajan nämä automaattiset, kaksitoimiset lämmitys/ilmastointijärjestelmät ovat hallinneet meikäläisiä markkinoita. Pelkkää ilman jäähdytystä tarjoavia, manuaalikäyttöisiä ilmastointilaitteita on viime vuosina hankittu oikeastaan vain jälkiasennettuna vanhoihin busseihin. Niistäkin useimmissa 90-luvulla tai sen jälkeen Suomessa koritetuissa autoissa on kattokanavalämmitys ollut jo valmiiksi olemassa. (Viimeinen lause koskee käytännössä ainoastaan pitkän matkan busseja, kaupunkiautoihin ilmastointilaitteiston jälkiasennukset ainakin Suomessa ovat olleet hyvinkin harvinaisia. Itse asiassa niin harvinaisia, ettei tule äkkiä mieleen yhtään tapausta.)

Olisikohan näinollen viisaampaa jatkossa puhua vaikkapa "automaattisesta koneellisesta ilmanvaihto- ja lämmönsäätelyjärjestelmästä", kuin "(jäähdytys)ilmastoinnista"? Vaikka kovin kankea termi onkin, se ehkä kertoisi hieman paremmin myös asiaa tuntemattomille, mistä todellisuudessa on kysymys... ;-)

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Tästähän saatiin mukavasti myös ilmastokeskustelu... Tarkennan vain sen verran, että Kreikassakin tarvitaan lämmitystä linjureissa-se seikka olikin erittäin  huonosti hoidettu vielä takavuosina.

Mutta pysyäksemme pääaiheessa, alan pikkuhiljaa kenties viiletä jopa melkein hyväksyvälle kannalle , kuhan jäähdytyksen käyttö pysyy kohtuullisena.

----------


## Pera

> Suomessa ei tarvita jäähdytysilmastointia kaupunkilinja-autoissa yhtään mihinkään, pelkkää rahan ja ympäristöntuhlausta. Avattavat ikkunat ja tehokas ilmanvaihtokoneisto riittävät oikein hyvin.


Olen kyl samaa mieltä, matkustin tänään noissa ilmastoinnilla varustetuissa busseissa ja eipä se ilmastointi näytä toimivan mm. Volvoissa ja MAN:issa on kuuma kuin saunassa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Suomessa ei tarvita jäähdytysilmastointia kaupunkilinja-autoissa yhtään mihinkään, pelkkää rahan ja ympäristöntuhlausta. Avattavat ikkunat ja tehokas ilmanvaihtokoneisto riittävät oikein hyvin.


kyl ilmastointi on tarpeellinen ja mukava asia kesähelteellä. useampaan busiin vaan!

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Tarvitaan vain etelässä missä voi olla jopa 50 astetta auringossa (suomessa max. 30)


Mistähän sinä päättelet että vain 30 astetta? Oikeasti auringossa kun ollaan niin lämpötila voi helposti keskikesällä olla 35 asteen hujakoilla. Että se siitä 30 asteesta ja ilmastoinnin tarpeettomuudesta. Eräissäkin haukkumissani Manneissa moottori kun on tarpeeksi lämmin niin se puskee sen lämmön matkustamoon, jolloin ei puutu enää kuin koivuvihta ja muodollisesti kiuas matkustamosta..

----------


## J_J

> Olen kyl samaa mieltä, matkustin tänään noissa ilmastoinnilla varustetuissa busseissa ja eipä se ilmastointi näytä toimivan mm. Volvoissa ja MAN:issa on kuuma kuin saunassa.


Kummallista... Ainakin täällä Tampereella niin Volvo 8700:ssa, Volvo-Lahti 402:ssa, Scania-Lahti 402:ssa kuin Scania-Scaloissakin ilmastoinnit tuntuu toimivan... Puhumattakaan pitkän matkan busseista. Voiko olla mahdollista, että Peran havainnoimissa ja kokemissa tapauksissa kyseessä olikin "Invalid user"?  :Wink:

----------


## Koala

Jos pitää ilmastointia suomessa tarpeettomana niin ei kyllä tiedä mistä puhuu-ollenkaan. Kun ulkona on 15c tai yli ja aurinko paistaa niin ai jumpe kun on kivaa kun automaattinen ilmastointi puhaltaa hengityskelpoista ilmaa sisään. (Jos ulkona on aurinkoisella säällä 15 astetta niin auton sisällä helposti 40. Mihin sitä ilmastointia mahtaa tarvita jos 40c ei siihen riitä?)

Kukaan ei enää osta henkilöautoa ilman ilmastointia, niin hyvä vekotin se on. Yleensä ilmastointia tarpeettomana pitäviä yhdistää yksi asia: heillä on henkilöauto jossa ei sitä ole. Harmittaa vietävästi olla ilman joten täytyy sitten perisuomalaiseen tyyliin vähätellä "että eihän minulla sitä ole kun ei suomessa tarvii...". Niinpä niin.

----------


## J_J

> Kukaan ei enää osta henkilöautoa ilman ilmastointia, niin hyvä vekotin se on. Yleensä ilmastointia tarpeettomana pitäviä yhdistää yksi asia: heillä on henkilöauto jossa ei sitä ole. Harmittaa vietävästi olla ilman joten täytyy sitten perisuomalaiseen tyyliin vähätellä "että eihän minulla sitä ole kun ei suomessa tarvii...". Niinpä niin.


Voivat nämä ilmastoinnin tarpeettomuuden/turhuuden puolestapuhujat olla myös joitain viherpiipertäjiä jotka surevat ilmastonmuutosta tai muuta vastaavaa. 

Niin tai näin, ihmettelen suuresti niitä puheita, joiden mukaan "suomalaisessa kesässä ei kaupunkibussissa ilmastoinnilla tee mitään". Kuten kirjoitit, jo 15 asteen ulkolämpötilassa auringon paistaessa uudehkoissa mutta ilmastoimattomissa kaupunkibusseissa on suoranaista kidutusta matkustaa.

----------


## aki

Omasta mielestäni näillä lähes 30 asteen helteillä kaikkein tukalinta on ollut matkustaa Helbin maakaasu-Manneilla, ei minkäänlaista ilmanvaihtoa ja jostain käsittämättömästä syystä usein myös sivuikkunoiden tuuletusräppänät ovat kiinni! Tunnelma on kuin saunassa, vain vihta puuttuu.

----------


## zige94

> Omasta mielestäni näillä lähes 30 asteen helteillä kaikkein tukalinta on ollut matkustaa Helbin maakaasu-Manneilla, ei minkäänlaista ilmanvaihtoa ja jostain käsittämättömästä syystä usein myös sivuikkunoiden tuuletusräppänät ovat kiinni! Tunnelma on kuin saunassa, vain vihta puuttuu.


Oletko varma, että kuljettajat ovat edes pistäneet ilmastoinnit päälle? Itse olen mennyt monilla 8700LE:llä ja Scaloilla joissa pitäisi olla ilmastoinnit, mutta yllätys yllätys joko kuljettaja ei osaa pistää sitä päälle tai sitten ei vain halua! Tunnen yhden Nobinan kuljettajan jonka kanssa juttelin tässä viikko sitten niiden ilmastoiduista busseista, ja se kertoi muinlle että jos ilmastointi on jossain autossa rikki niin se yritetään korjata välittömästi. Mutta kuskeja on kuulemma  opetettu käyttämään ilmastointia, ainakin Scaloissa. Joten tuosta voi päätellä, että suurimmaksi osaksi taitaa olla kuljettajan syy jos eivät ilmastointia päällä pidä. Joillakin toisilla liikennöitsijöillä saattaa olla myös sillain, että ei edes ole opetettu ollenkaan käyttämään ilmastointeja.

----------


## chauffer

Sen verran ilmastointi keskusteluun; Ilmastointi menee automaattisesti pois päältä jos joku matkustaja tai kuljettaja tietämättömyyttään avaa matkustamosta kattoluukun tai sivu ikkunan. Tunnistimia on ympäri autoa ja haistelevat esi ohjelmoitua ilmankiertoa. Siksi esim. uusissa Manneissa ei ole kattoluukkuja eikä avattavia ikkunoita. Ja kaupunki liikenteessä tulee vielä kauan olemaan vikoja noissa ilmastoinneissa koska ovia avataan jatkuvasti ja elektroniikka kovilla kun ei oikein osaa päättää pitääkö ilmastointia päällä vai ei. Ja esim. Helbillä kuljettaja ei voi -09 ja uudemmissa(eikä kohta kaikissa vanhemmissakaan kun automatisoidaan niissäkin) autoissa vaikuttaa matkustamon lämmitykseen millään tavalla, lukuunottamatta sitä ilmastoinnin kytkentää. Ja Ilmastointi menee Scalassa automaattisesti päälle auto käynnistettäessä, Volvossa ja Mannissa ei. Eli monet kuljettajat eivät niitä osaa käyttää... tai eivät haluakaan.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Sen verran ilmastointi keskusteluun; Ilmastointi menee automaattisesti pois päältä jos joku matkustaja tai kuljettaja tietämättömyyttään avaa matkustamosta kattoluukun tai sivu ikkunan. Tunnistimia on ympäri autoa ja haistelevat esi ohjelmoitua ilmankiertoa. Siksi esim. uusissa Manneissa ei ole kattoluukkuja eikä avattavia ikkunoita. Ja kaupunki liikenteessä tulee vielä kauan olemaan vikoja noissa ilmastoinneissa koska ovia avataan jatkuvasti ja elektroniikka kovilla kun ei oikein osaa päättää pitääkö ilmastointia päällä vai ei. Ja esim. Helbillä kuljettaja ei voi -09 ja uudemmissa(eikä kohta kaikissa vanhemmissakaan kun automatisoidaan niissäkin) autoissa vaikuttaa matkustamon lämmitykseen millään tavalla, lukuunottamatta sitä ilmastoinnin kytkentää. Ja Ilmastointi menee Scalassa automaattisesti päälle auto käynnistettäessä, Volvossa ja Mannissa ei. Eli monet kuljettajat eivät niitä osaa käyttää... tai eivät haluakaan.


Tuollaisesta ei tule yhtään mitään! Aina on joku avaamassa niitä ikkunoita. Paras olisi jos ilmastointi toimisi vaikka ikkunat ovat auki tai sitten ei ollenkaan, jotain pitäisi keksiä.  Nyt näkee usein kun kuljettajalla on ikkuna auki eikä huomaa että bussissa on yhtä kuumaa kuin saunassa. Vasta kun asiakas tulee sanomaan asialle tehdään jotain...

----------


## vristo

> Tuollaisesta ei tule yhtään mitään! Aina on joku avaamassa niitä ikkunoita. Paras olisi jos ilmastointi toimisi vaikka ikkunat ovat auki...


Mutta kun se ei toimi niin; kokeiles pitää jääkaapin tai pakastimen ovea auki ja katso, mitä tapahtuu. Ne lämpenevät ja sulavat. Jäähdyttävä ilmastointi toimii samalla periaatteella ja yksikin avoin ikkuna tai kattoluukku sellaisessa bussissa (jossa on siis se koneellinen jäähdyttävä ilmastointi) toimii samoin kuin vaikkapa juuri pakastimen avoin ovi.

----------


## Nak

Itse olin aiemmin sitä mieltä, että ei kaupunkiliikenteen bussissa voi ilmastointi toimia ainakaan hirveän hyvin. Tänä kesänä tulin toisiin aatoksiin, kun ilmastoiduissa busseissa on ollut viileää :o 

Varmasti toimii ilmastointi ihan hyvin jos säätää sopivan lämpö-asteen sinne 18-20c ja pitää ne luukut kiinni. Olikohan Nobinan Scaalassa jossa katsoin kun terraarion kattoluukussa luki kissankokoisella tekstillä, että "autossa ilmastointi, älä avaa". 

Ja Scalassa myös huomaa milloinka ilmastoinnin kompressori lähtee toimimaan, kun alkaa hintti-scaniamainen tärytys ja helinä ja pärinä kuulumaan siellä takana.

----------


## zige94

> Olikohan Nobinan Scaalassa jossa katsoin kun terraarion kattoluukussa luki kissankokoisella tekstillä, että "autossa ilmastointi, älä avaa".


Oli varmaanki Nobinan Scala, koska itsekkin muistelen että olisin ainekin nähnyt samanlaisen tekstin.

----------


## chauffer

> Itse olin aiemmin sitä mieltä, että ei kaupunkiliikenteen bussissa voi ilmastointi toimia ainakaan hirveän hyvin. Tänä kesänä tulin toisiin aatoksiin, kun ilmastoiduissa busseissa on ollut viileää :o 
> 
> Varmasti toimii ilmastointi ihan hyvin jos säätää sopivan lämpö-asteen sinne 18-20c ja pitää ne luukut kiinni. Olikohan Nobinan Scaalassa jossa katsoin kun terraarion kattoluukussa luki kissankokoisella tekstillä, että "autossa ilmastointi, älä avaa".


Juuri näinhän minä sanoin, toimii jos luukut kiinni ja toimii kunnes tulee tekninen vika koska ovien avaaminen jatkuvasti rasittaa koneistoa ja elekroniikka sekoaa. Ja Helbillä esim. Scalat automatisoitu niin että patterit lämmittää 18-19 asteeseen ja ilmastointi jäähdyttää 21 asteeseen. Kokeilin vanhemmassa Scalassa missä ei automatisointia, 18 astetta ilmastoinnilla jäähdytettynä on paljon kylmempi kuin pattereilla lämmitettynä! 20-21 on sopiva ja sekin liian kylmä jos hellettä yli 30.. Ilmastoinnillla kuuluisi jäähdyttää korkeintaan 4-5 astetta ympäröivää lämpötilaa viileämmäksi...

----------


## simson

> Tuollaisesta ei tule yhtään mitään! Aina on joku avaamassa niitä ikkunoita. Paras olisi jos ilmastointi toimisi vaikka ikkunat ovat auki tai sitten ei ollenkaan, jotain pitäisi keksiä.  Nyt näkee usein kun kuljettajalla on ikkuna auki eikä huomaa että bussissa on yhtä kuumaa kuin saunassa. Vasta kun asiakas tulee sanomaan asialle tehdään jotain...


Voisiko olla niin, että ilmastoinnin lämpötila on säädetty liian korkeaksi, jos on halua avata ikkunoita. Harvempi ehkä aukaisee ikkunoita sen vuoksi, että bussissa on kylmä ja haluaa ulkoa lämpimämpää ilmaa. Jonkun (kuljettajan) pitäisi tietysti osata laittaa kaikki ikkunat ja luukut kiinni.




> Juuri näinhän minä sanoin, toimii jos luukut kiinni ja toimii kunnes tulee tekninen vika koska ovien avaaminen jatkuvasti rasittaa koneistoa ja elekroniikka sekoaa. Ja Helbillä esim. Scalat automatisoitu niin että patterit lämmittää 18-19 asteeseen ja ilmastointi jäähdyttää 21 asteeseen. Kokeilin vanhemmassa Scalassa missä ei automatisointia, 18 astetta ilmastoinnilla jäähdytettynä on paljon kylmempi kuin pattereilla lämmitettynä! 20-21 on sopiva ja sekin liian kylmä jos hellettä yli 30.. Ilmastoinnillla kuuluisi jäähdyttää korkeintaan 4-5 astetta ympäröivää lämpötilaa viileämmäksi...


Varsin kuuma työpäivä tulee, jos ulkona on yli 30 astetta ja kuljettaja joutuu istumaan työvuoron helteessä. Kevyissä töissä suosituslämpötila on max. 25 astetta. Jos kuljettajan työ on laskettaisiin keskiraskaaksi, niin sitten pitäisi olla viileämpää.

----------


## risukasa

> Voisiko olla niin, että ilmastoinnin lämpötila on säädetty liian korkeaksi, jos on halua avata ikkunoita. Harvempi ehkä aukaisee ikkunoita sen vuoksi, että bussissa on kylmä ja haluaa ulkoa lämpimämpää ilmaa. Jonkun (kuljettajan) pitäisi tietysti osata laittaa kaikki ikkunat ja luukut kiinni.


Monet matkustajat eivät ehkä tajua myös sitä, että matkustamon ilmastoinnin puhaltimet ovat ikkunoiden vieressä. Ikkunapaikan ajatellaan olevan se kuumin paikka, vaikka ilmastoinnin ansiosta se on juuri se viilein. Sitten istutaan jonnekin käytävälle ja tuskaillaan kuumuuden kanssa.




> Varsin kuuma työpäivä tulee, jos ulkona on yli 30 astetta ja kuljettaja joutuu istumaan työvuoron helteessä. Kevyissä töissä suosituslämpötila on max. 25 astetta. Jos kuljettajan työ on laskettaisiin keskiraskaaksi, niin sitten pitäisi olla viileämpää.


Joukkoliikennevälineen ilmastointi pitää aina suunnitella siltä pohjalta, että kuljettajalla ja matkustajilla on joko erilliset järjestelmät, tai kuljettajalla on oma päällekkäinen järjestelmä. Avoimessa ohjaamossa käytetään päällekkäistä ratkaisua, eli ohjaamon lisälämmittimiä ja -puhaltimia. Jos ei näitä ole, niin sitten on mahdotonta saavuttaa sekä hyviä matkustus- että työoloja yhtäaikasesti. Yleensä ainakin jotain puhallusta kuljettajalle löytyy, ja se on myös yleensä ainoa ilmastoinnin osa-alue johon kuljettaja voi itse vaikuttaa.

----------


## simson

> Joukkoliikennevälineen ilmastointi pitää aina suunnitella siltä pohjalta, että kuljettajalla ja matkustajilla on joko erilliset järjestelmät, tai kuljettajalla on oma päällekkäinen järjestelmä. Avoimessa ohjaamossa käytetään päällekkäistä ratkaisua, eli ohjaamon lisälämmittimiä ja -puhaltimia. Jos ei näitä ole, niin sitten on mahdotonta saavuttaa sekä hyviä matkustus- että työoloja yhtäaikasesti. Yleensä ainakin jotain puhallusta kuljettajalle löytyy, ja se on myös yleensä ainoa ilmastoinnin osa-alue johon kuljettaja voi itse vaikuttaa.


Ilmastoinnin täytyy olla toki erillinen kuljettajalla ja matkustamossa - niin kuin taitaa aina ollakin. Matkustamossa pitkälti automatisointi lämmitys ja ilmastointia ovat hyviä, koska ei kuljettaja matkustamoon yleensä ehdi aistimaan lämpötilan sopivuutta. Ilmastoinnin teho max 4-5 astetta ulkoilmaa viileämmällä tuottaa kyllä mielestäni kovilla helteillä liian lämmintä. Itse ainakin henkilöautossa säädän aina 18-20 asteeseen. Sopivasta lämpötilasta tosin taitaa olla aina yhtä monta mielipidettä kuin on mielipiteen esittäjiäkin.

----------


## chauffer

> Varsin kuuma työpäivä tulee, jos ulkona on yli 30 astetta ja kuljettaja joutuu istumaan työvuoron helteessä. Kevyissä töissä suosituslämpötila on max. 25 astetta. Jos kuljettajan työ on laskettaisiin keskiraskaaksi, niin sitten pitäisi olla viileämpää.


Juu varmaan kuuma päivä tulee mutta suositus on n. 5 astetta viileämpi kuin ympäröivä ilma, sekin tuntuu jo viileältä. Kyllä alkaa vilustumis oireet olla lähellä jos pidät ilmastoinnin 8 tuntia säädettynä 18 asteeseen ja käyt välillä ulkona +30 asteessa... no jokaisen oma mielipide, minä en niin tekisi, en edes matkustajille, kohtuus kaikessa...

----------


## PSi

On valitettavaa että kaikki kuljettajat ei osaa edes panna kanavapuhallusta päälle: kävinpä kerran kysymässä mutta kielimuuri esti aiheesta keskustelemisen. Jos ilma edes vähän liikkuisi helteisessä bussissa olisi matkustaminen tämänkin kesän helteillä jotenkin siedettävää. 

VR onneksi tietää että avattavat ikkunat eivät lisää matkustusmukavuutta, Sm1/2 junissa oli ennen saneerausta  kaikki (?) ikkunat avattavia, nyt vain joka toinen. Espoon keskustaan ei ilmastoiduilla pupuilla pääse, miksiköhän? Kävelen kesähelteillä mieluummin puolisen kilometriä pidemälle ja kuljen linjonen 154 ja 156 ilmastoiduilla busseilla kaupunkiin  kun lähes oven edestä lähtevillä linjojen 270 tai 213 ilmastoimattomilla ja usein myös ilman ilmanvaihtoa olevilla busseilla.

HKL:n vanhoissa nivelvaunuissa oli alunperin 10 avattavaa ikkunaa, nykyään taitaa olla vain neljä.

pekka

----------


## DH12E

> Ja Ilmastointi menee Scalassa automaattisesti päälle auto käynnistettäessä, Volvossa ja Mannissa ei. Eli monet kuljettajat eivät niitä osaa käyttää... tai eivät haluakaan.


Totuus näyttää kai olevan se, että jos tuollainen toiminta ei ole automatisoitu, niin se ei yleensä toimikaan. 

Oma kokemus tältä aika lämpimältä kesältä osoitti, että Scalassa toimii ilmastointi yleensä jopa yllättävän hyvin, mutta Volvoissa oli täysin sauna päällä ja (yleensä) myös kattoluukut auki. Tuossa kai muodostuu sellainen muna-kana tilanne, että ei ole selvää, vedettiinkö luukkuja auki, kun tuli kuuma tai menikö ilmastointi pois päältä avoimien luukkujen vuoksi (kuski vetää luukut aamulla tietämättömyyttään auki jo ennen vuoron aloittamista). Tuloksena on kuitenkin se, että koko raitisilmapuhalluskin menee täysin pois päältä. Monessa Volvossa olikin juuri näin, että nuo katolla olevat lauhdutuspuhaltimet huusi täysillä ja kondenssivettä tuli poistoputkista (Volvolla sivuilla, Scalalla takakulmissa) myös, mutta sisään ei puhaltanut yhtään mitään. Lisätään siihen vielä se, että ilmastoiduissa busseissa ei ole matkustamoissa avattavia ikkunoita ollenkaan (paitsi nuo muutamat ensimmäiset bussit, johon ilmastointi jälkiasennettiin), niin onkin soppa kasassa.

Lopulta ollaan ilmeisesti heräämässä tilanteeseen, kun on alettu laittelemaan dymo-tarroilla ja muilla kylteillä varoituksia luukkuihin ja jopa kojelaudallekin kuskeja varten. Yhdessä Tammelundin Volvossa oli jopa jeesusteipattu A4 paperilla ISOLLA fontilla teksti takapuolen kattoluukussa, että "ei saa avata - tämä ei ole tuuletusluukku, autossa on automaattinen ilmastointi".

Yleensäkin muodostui kuva, että ehkä on Scalassa koko se ilmastointiin liittyvä tuuletussysteemi toteutettu hieman Volvoa fiksummin, kun koko katolla oleva kojeisto ja ilmeisesti puhaltimetkin on sijoitettu keski- ja takaoven väliin, niin että puhallus jakautuu tasaisemmin matkustamoon - kun tuosta kuskin puoleltakin sitä matkustamoon pääsee. Volvossa sen sijaan on koko kalusto siellä keskioven etupuolella ja tuloksena tuntuu, että matkustamon takapuolelle ei meinaa tulla ilmaa riittävästi verrattuna etuosaan. Tuuletuspuhalluksen teho eli puhaltimien ilmantuottomäärätkin voi mahdollisesti olla erilaisia.

Kun ajattelee, että jopa vanhimmissakin lähijunissa ja metrossa, jossa ei ole ilmastointia, on vuoden ympäri toimiva raitisilmatuuletus itsestäänselvyys, niin ehkä on nyt edes toivoa siitä, että joskus alkaa se olemaan busseissakin ihan normaali juttu, kun muuten ei-ihan-uusimmissa joutuu koko hellekauden ulkopuolelle jäävän ajan istumaan tilassa, jossa ilma on kun vuorokaudeksi paikalle jumiutuneessa hississä. Joissakin vanhoissakin busseissa puuttuvat matkustamossa avattavat ikkunat kokonaan (esim. jotkut Ruotsi-Volvot vuosituhannen alusta). Ilmastoimattomien Scala-bussien puolesta puhuu sekin, että niissä on sentään avattavia ikkunoita kohtuullisemmin, kun 8700-Volvoissa, jossa on vain edessä pienet kaposet räppänät. En tiedä, mikä on estänyt aikanaan laittamaan avattavia ikkunoita "keskieurooppalaisemmin" kuin esim. Mersun tai MANin busseissa on.

----------


## joboo

On sitten kiva taas matkustaa bussilla kesällä, kun ilmastointi on kuin koiran kuuma läähätys ja ikkunat on kiinni. Jotkut kuskit jopa pitävät lämmitystä samalla päällä. Minä kannatan sitä, että kaikki ikkunat pidetään auki eikä mitään ilmastointia. Mitä nyt olen nähnyt näissä uusissa Volvoissa, että näihin ikkunan yläosiin kertyy pölyä tai jotain muuta. Jos Ikaruksessa on 4 sivuikkunaa ja 2 kattoluukkua auki, niin se riittää. Mutta Scaloissa ilmastointi voisi olla kovemmalla ja viileämmällä ja lämmitys pois.

----------


## zige94

> On sitten kiva taas matkustaa bussilla kesällä, kun ilmastointi on kuin koiran kuuma läähätys ja ikkunat on kiinni. Jotkut kuskit jopa pitävät lämmitystä samalla päällä. Minä kannatan sitä, että kaikki ikkunat pidetään auki eikä mitään ilmastointia. Mitä nyt olen nähnyt näissä uusissa Volvoissa, että näihin ikkunan yläosiin kertyy pölyä tai jotain muuta. Jos Ikaruksessa on 4 sivuikkunaa ja 2 kattoluukkua auki, niin se riittää. Mutta Scaloissa ilmastointi voisi olla kovemmalla ja viileämmällä ja lämmitys pois.


Ikaruksissa ei ole lämmitystä ymmärtääkseni olemassa. Scaloista ainakin uusimmissa HelB:n 10xx- ja 11xx -sarjan autoissa ja muiden liikennöitsijöiden vastaavissa on todella tehokas ilmastointi. Ihanan viileetä näissä busseissa. Mutta sitten ihan ekoista Scaloista en tiedä, eikä ainakaan esim. HelB 914:ssä näytä mitään ilmastointia olevan. Myös näissä uusissa Nobinan Volvo 8500LE:ssa on ilmastointi todella kehno. Ei auta paljoa mitään. Joissain Volvo 8700LE:ssä sentään on kunnon ilmastointi. Ja Irisbus Crossway LE:ssä. Mutta, sitten on niitä ärsyttäviä kuljettajia jotka eivät osaa ilmastointia käyttää/matkustajia jotka avaavat ilmastoidussa bussissa kattoluukut ja ilmastointi meneekin pois päältä.

----------


## chauffer

> Ikaruksissa ei ole lämmitystä ymmärtääkseni olemassa. Scaloista ainakin uusimmissa HelB:n 10xx- ja 11xx -sarjan autoissa ja muiden liikennöitsijöiden vastaavissa on todella tehokas ilmastointi. Ihanan viileetä näissä busseissa. Mutta sitten ihan ekoista Scaloista en tiedä, eikä ainakaan esim. HelB 914:ssä näytä mitään ilmastointia olevan. Myös näissä uusissa Nobinan Volvo 8500LE:ssa on ilmastointi todella kehno. Ei auta paljoa mitään. Joissain Volvo 8700LE:ssä sentään on kunnon ilmastointi. Ja Irisbus Crossway LE:ssä. Mutta, sitten on niitä ärsyttäviä kuljettajia jotka eivät osaa ilmastointia käyttää/matkustajia jotka avaavat ilmastoidussa bussissa kattoluukut ja ilmastointi meneekin pois päältä.


Kyllä Helb 914:ssa on ilmastointi! Kaikissa 90x ja uudemmissa on. Scalassa ja Volvo 8700:ssa ilmastointi menee automaattisesti päälle kun auton käynnistää. Autosta 1001 (Scalat) eteenpäin kuljettaja ei voi matkustamon lämmitystä säätää, on täysin automatisoitu.

----------


## Nak

> Ikaruksissa ei ole lämmitystä ymmärtääkseni olemassa. Scaloista ainakin uusimmissa HelB:n 10xx- ja 11xx -sarjan autoissa ja muiden liikennöitsijöiden vastaavissa on todella tehokas ilmastointi. Ihanan viileetä näissä busseissa. Myös näissä uusissa Nobinan Volvo 8500LE:ssa on ilmastointi todella kehno. Ei auta paljoa mitään.


Ikaruksessa on tehokaskin lämmitys jos on vaan kunnossa! Ja Sta:n e95 malleissa on myös tehokas ilmastointi  :Smile: 

Scalassa on tosiaan tehokas ilmastointi matkustamoon, mutta ainakin Nobinan 711-748 scaloissa kuljettajan oltavat on hikiset kun ainoastaan etupuhallinta voi säätää. 

Uusissa 8500LE:ssä lämpötila-asetus on 17-25c ja yrittää säätää tällä aina mahd lähelle ulkolämpötilaa. Osassa näistä oli kyllä ilmastointi viallinen jo tehtaalta tullessaan joten tiedä sitten onko vieläkään saatu Volvolla kuntoon.

----------


## zige94

> Ikaruksessa on tehokaskin lämmitys jos on vaan kunnossa! Ja Sta:n e95 malleissa on myös tehokas ilmastointi 
> 
> Scalassa on tosiaan tehokas ilmastointi matkustamoon, mutta ainakin Nobinan 711-748 scaloissa kuljettajan oltavat on hikiset kun ainoastaan etupuhallinta voi säätää. 
> 
> Uusissa 8500LE:ssä lämpötila-asetus on 17-25c ja yrittää säätää tällä aina mahd lähelle ulkolämpötilaa. Osassa näistä oli kyllä ilmastointi viallinen jo tehtaalta tullessaan joten tiedä sitten onko vieläkään saatu Volvolla kuntoon.


Joo, meni nyt Ikaruksen kohdalla lämmitys ja ilmastointi sekaisin... Eli tarkoitin että Ikaruksissa ei ole ilmastointia  :Biggrin: 

Osassa Volvo 8500LE:ssä näyttäisi olevan ilmastointi ihan kunnossa, mutta esim. #753 ja #758 ei näytä toimivan ollenkaan...

----------


## joboo

> Ikaruksissa ei ole lämmitystä ymmärtääkseni olemassa. Scaloista ainakin uusimmissa HelB:n 10xx- ja 11xx -sarjan autoissa ja muiden liikennöitsijöiden vastaavissa on todella tehokas ilmastointi. Ihanan viileetä näissä busseissa. Mutta sitten ihan ekoista Scaloista en tiedä, eikä ainakaan esim. HelB 914:ssä näytä mitään ilmastointia olevan. Myös näissä uusissa Nobinan Volvo 8500LE:ssa on ilmastointi todella kehno. Ei auta paljoa mitään. Joissain Volvo 8700LE:ssä sentään on kunnon ilmastointi. Ja Irisbus Crossway LE:ssä. Mutta, sitten on niitä ärsyttäviä kuljettajia jotka eivät osaa ilmastointia käyttää/matkustajia jotka avaavat ilmastoidussa bussissa kattoluukut ja ilmastointi meneekin pois päältä.


Mutta meillä päin kulkee näitä 61x scaloja ja myös 42x scaloja. Onkos näissä minkä lainen tämä lämmitys ja ilmastointi järjestelmä?

----------


## Nak

> Mutta meillä päin kulkee näitä 61x scaloja ja myös 42x scaloja. Onkos näissä minkä lainen tämä lämmitys ja ilmastointi järjestelmä?


Matkustamon ilmastointijärjestelmät tuli vasta 09 alussa tulleisiin busseihin. Jälkiasennukset on sitten erikseen ja niitäkin taitaa olla vain Nobinat 358-364, 658-664, ja 705-707

Tosin edesmenneellä Keskuslinjallahan niitä oli jo 90-luvulla

----------


## kuukanko

> On sitten kiva taas matkustaa bussilla kesällä, kun ilmastointi on kuin koiran kuuma läähätys ja ikkunat on kiinni.





> Mutta meillä päin kulkee näitä 61x scaloja ja myös 42x scaloja. Onkos näissä minkä lainen tämä lämmitys ja ilmastointi järjestelmä?


Ei oikein vakuuta tuo ilmastoinnin haukkuminen, jos ei kirjoittajalla edes ole tietoa missä busseissa on ilmastointi.

----------


## tkp

> Jotkut kuskit jopa pitävät lämmitystä samalla päällä.


Järjestelmässä voi olla vikaakin jolloin sekä ilmastointi että lämmitys toimivat samaan aikaan. Olen mm. istunut Paunun Scalassa jossa ilmastointi puhalsi täysillä kylmää ja samanaikaisesti patterit oli tulikuumat. Tai toinen vaihtoehto lämpöjen päällä pitämiseen on että auto keittäisi muuten.

----------


## Knightrider

Ikkunien auki pitäminenhän auttaa vain ikkunan vieressä olevia siirtämällä ihmisistä aiheutuvaa lämpökerroksen (n. +5->+10 astetta samaan ilmaan ilman ihmisiä verrattuna) taaemmaksi ja tuomalla tilalle ulkolämpöistä ilmaa. Ilmastointi taas tasaisesti viilentää ajoneuvon sisälämpötilan tarvittavan määrän viileämmäksi, esim. jos ulkona on +25 niin sisällä voi olla +20 (kun ilman ilmastointia sisällä ~+30-35) Lisäksi kuumuutta lisää auringon valon ikkunan läpi meneminen, joka vaatii toiselle puolelle (auringon puolelle) lisää viileyttä, esim. +17-asteista viilennystä (jolloin todellinen lämmön tunne n. 5 astetta enemmän auringon vuoksi). En tiedä sitten, onko tälläistä systeemiä olemassakaan vai onko varjo- ja aurinkopuolella aina sama ilmastointi.

----------


## joboo

> Ei oikein vakuuta tuo ilmastoinnin haukkuminen, jos ei kirjoittajalla edes ole tietoa missä busseissa on ilmastointi.


Kai noihin helbin -06 autoihin on asennettu ilmastointi? Koska en usko että siellä muuten olisi viileämpää harvoin!

----------


## chauffer

> Kai noihin helbin -06 autoihin on asennettu ilmastointi? Koska en usko että siellä muuten olisi viileämpää harvoin!


No ei ole asennettu... Ilmastointi edelleen Helbillä 9xx:sta eteenpäin kaikissa, ei muissa

----------


## joboo

okeii! mutta mikäs se sitten on mikä siellä humisee jos ei ole ilmastointi?

----------


## tuokiak

> Kai noihin helbin -06 autoihin on asennettu ilmastointi? Koska en usko että siellä muuten olisi viileämpää harvoin!


Kuukankorven sivustoltahan ne löytyy ne ilmastoidut bussit - ja jos joku tieto puuttuu niin vinkki vaan Artulle niin korjaa varmaankin - kanavapuhallus on sitten ihan eri asia - on sitten päällä tai ei  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> okeii! mutta mikäs se sitten on mikä siellä humisee jos ei ole ilmastointi?


Kattokanavatuuletus. On tehokkaampi 6-satasissa verrattuna esim. 4-satasiin. Ja se ollut Helbillä ainakin vuodesta -96 eteenpäin kaikissa, jos en ihan väärin muista  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> okeii! mutta mikäs se sitten on mikä siellä humisee jos ei ole ilmastointi?


Kattokanavapuhaltimet, mitkä löytyy kaikista busseista kuljettajan tietotaidon mukaan

E: Kerkesi tulla pari muutakin vastausta, mutta nyt pitäisi olla selvillä  :Wink:

----------


## joboo

Joo tuli selväksi. Eli ei varmasti haittaa jos on myös ikkunat auki kun on tuo päällä.

----------


## chauffer

> Joo tuli selväksi. Eli ei varmasti haittaa jos on myös ikkunat auki kun on tuo päällä.


Ehkä on parempi että et koske ikkunoihin ja kattoluukkuihin kun et ole varma ilmastoinnin olemassa olosta  :Biggrin:  Muutenkin se on kuljettajien tehtävä saada ilmankierto oikeaksi, siinä kun pienet virheet vaikuttaa yllättävän paljon...

----------


## sm3

En ymmärrä millä oikeudella matkustajat edes räpeltävät bussin ikkunoita tai kattoluukkuja. 

Jos tunnet että bussissa on liian kuuma tai liian kylmä niin mene sanomaan kuljettajalle. Koska ei kuljettaja aina voi omalta paikaltaan tietää onko bussin perällä millaiset oltavat. 

Mutta saako paikkureihin niitä semmoisia matkustajakohtaisia säätöpaneeleita mitä pikavuoroautoissa on. Niitä joissa saa säädettyä puhallinta ja pistettyä lukuvalon päälle. Muistaakseni Helb 117 on semmoiset, mutta eivät taida toimia.

----------


## Kuru

> Mutta saako paikkureihin niitä semmoisia matkustajakohtaisia säätöpaneeleita mitä pikavuoroautoissa on. Niitä joissa saa säädettyä puhallinta ja pistettyä lukuvalon päälle. Muistaakseni Helb 117 on semmoiset, mutta eivät taida toimia.


Varmasti saa, mutta tuskinpa niitä taloudellisista syistä hankittaisiin. Kun paikkurissa matkustaja kuitenkin istuu lyhyemmän aikaa kuin pikavuoroautoissa

----------


## Nak

> Varmasti saa, mutta tuskinpa niitä taloudellisista syistä hankittaisiin. Kun paikkurissa matkustaja kuitenkin istuu lyhyemmän aikaa kuin pikavuoroautoissa


Kaikissa vanhan mallin e94 ikaruksissa on nuo, mutta eipä niistäkään ilmaa tule, ellei kanavapuhallinta ole kukaan laittanut päälle  :Icon Frown:

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Kattokanavatuuletus, joko koneistettu tai ajoviimalla itsekseen toimiva, on ollut kyllä olemassa jo 1970-luvulta lähtien, silloinhan avattavat sivuikkunat jätettiin pois käytöstä. Muistinvaraisesti sanoisin ´80 ja ´90-luvun Wiimoissa olleen kesäisin jonkinmoisen puhalluksen päällä, ikkunain yläpuolella oli katon liepeessä rivi aukkoja joista ilmaa virtasi - tosin ei siis jäähdytettynä. 

Jäähdyttävä ilmastointi on täällä foorumilla paljon keskustelua aiheuttanut varustus. Kaupunki- ja paikallisliikenteessä se  joutuu kovalle koetukselle jatkuvien ovien aukomisien ja ilmamassan vaihdosten takia. Vikaherkkyyttä esiintyy myös jo kenties liian pitkälle menneessä itsekseentoimivuudessa, ei ole kovinkaan tavatonta, että jäähdytys ja lämmitys ovat yht'aikaa päällä, tietokone kun on keksinyt omiansa. 

Kaikkia tuuletus - ja ilmastointijärjestelmiä PITÄÄ siivota tarpeeksi usein, tätä ei meillä - eikä kyllä muuallakaan, hoideta riittävän hyvin. Suuttimet, aukot, ritilät, suodattimet yms. ovat usein paksun nöyhdän ja kuonan peitossa. Jäähdyttävä ilmastointikone on melkoinen bakteeripesä ellei sitä puhdisteta riittävän usein.

Mikäli autossa on avattavat sivuikkunat, niin niitten aukomiseen täytyy olla matkustajilla oikeus, eihän kuljettaja voi olla ravaamassa koko aikaa niitä aukomassa tai sulkemassa. Kattoluukut ovat asia erikseen.

Olen kirjoittanut tämän ennenkin ja kirvoittanut kovat haukut, mutta kirjoitan silti, että Suomen ilmasto ei (vielä nykyisellään) kyllä edellytä jäähdyttävää ilmastointia kaupunkiautoissa. Joka sivuikkunaan voi laittaa avattavan osuuden ja auringon liiallista räkitystä voi vähentää verhoin tai tummennetuin lasein.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kattokanavatuuletus, joko koneistettu tai ajoviimalla itsekseen toimiva, on ollut kyllä olemassa jo 1970-luvulta lähtien, silloinhan avattavat sivuikkunat jätettiin pois käytöstä. Muistinvaraisesti sanoisin ´80 ja ´90-luvun Wiimoissa olleen kesäisin jonkinmoisen puhalluksen päällä, ikkunain yläpuolella oli katon liepeessä rivi aukkoja joista ilmaa virtasi - tosin ei siis jäähdytettynä. 
> 
> Jäähdyttävä ilmastointi on täällä foorumilla paljon keskustelua aiheuttanut varustus. Kaupunki- ja paikallisliikenteessä se  joutuu kovalle koetukselle jatkuvien ovien aukomisien ja ilmamassan vaihdosten takia. Vikaherkkyyttä esiintyy myös jo kenties liian pitkälle menneessä itsekseentoimivuudessa, ei ole kovinkaan tavatonta, että jäähdytys ja lämmitys ovat yht'aikaa päällä, tietokone kun on keksinyt omiansa. 
> 
> Kaikkia tuuletus - ja ilmastointijärjestelmiä PITÄÄ siivota tarpeeksi usein, tätä ei meillä - eikä kyllä muuallakaan, hoideta riittävän hyvin. Suuttimet, aukot, ritilät, suodattimet yms. ovat usein paksun nöyhdän ja kuonan peitossa. Jäähdyttävä ilmastointikone on melkoinen bakteeripesä ellei sitä puhdisteta riittävän usein.
> 
> Mikäli autossa on avattavat sivuikkunat, niin niitten aukomiseen täytyy olla matkustajilla oikeus, eihän kuljettaja voi olla ravaamassa koko aikaa niitä aukomassa tai sulkemassa. Kattoluukut ovat asia erikseen.
> 
> Olen kirjoittanut tämän ennenkin ja kirvoittanut kovat haukut, mutta kirjoitan silti, että Suomen ilmasto ei (vielä nykyisellään) kyllä edellytä jäähdyttävää ilmastointia kaupunkiautoissa. Joka sivuikkunaan voi laittaa avattavan osuuden ja auringon liiallista räkitystä voi vähentää verhoin tai tummennetuin lasein.


Niin, ei jäähdyttävää tuuletusta kyllä Suomessa tarvittaisi, kuin n. 3 kk, sen ajan pärjännee kattokanavatuuletuksen lisäksi verhoilla, joita toivon kaikkiin busseihin. Ne vähentävät auringon aiheuttamasta kuumuudesta omien kokemuksien perusteella n. 3/4 riippuen verhokankaan laadusta. Tuplaverho, miksi ikinä sitä kutsutaankin, torjuu auringon lähes täysin. Tummennetut lasit ovat huonoja, jos ne vähentävät näkyvyyttä pimeässä ja loskaisessa ympäristössä.

----------


## Nak

Kuinkahan kauam verhot säilyisivät tietyillä linjoilla edes säädyllisen näköisenä kun ei matkustajat pidä mitään arvossa ja sen näkee sotketuista ja puukotetuista penkkikankaista  :Mad:

----------


## zige94

> Tummennetut lasit ovat huonoja, jos ne vähentävät näkyvyyttä pimeässä ja loskaisessa ympäristössä.


Vähän OT, mutta eikö Irisbuss Crossway LE:ssä ole matkusmon puolella tummennetut lasit? Siltä se ainakin näyttää.

----------


## Koala

> Niin, ei jäähdyttävää tuuletusta kyllä Suomessa tarvittaisi, kuin n. 3 kk


Mä en todella ymmärrä mikä siinä ilmastoinnissa on niin kamalaa. Se on pelkkää plussaa että uusiin busseihin tulee ilmastointi ja se on plussaa varmaan suurimmalle osalle matkustajista. Joten miksi sitä pitää niin vastustaa?

----------


## Knightrider

> Mä en todella ymmärrä mikä siinä ilmastoinnissa on niin kamalaa. Se on pelkkää plussaa että uusiin busseihin tulee ilmastointi ja se on plussaa varmaan suurimmalle osalle matkustajista. Joten miksi sitä pitää niin vastustaa?


Tietääkseni maksaa paljon - pienissä henkilöautoissa, joiden ovia ei avata minuutin välein, ilmastoinnin päivitys (mikälie nesteen vaihto ja putsaus systeemi) maksaa n. 2000e, ja sen vaihtoväli riippuu käytöstä. Meillä on pitänyt vaihtaa kerran parissa/kolmessa vuodessa, kun sitä keskimäärin käytetään helteellä puolet ajoajasta (toisella puoliskolla on jo tarpeeksi kylmä kunhan ei ovia availla) eli n. 1h kuukaudessa. Eli kustannusta tulee 250e/h (olettaen, että käytetään 4kk ajan), ja bussissahan pitää ovien ramppaamisen vuoksi pitää koko ajan päällä. Ja bussi on suurempikin. En tiedä kuitenkaan bussien ilmastoinnin kustannuksista numeroina, tuo esimerkki nyt oli meidän autostamme.

Kyllähän busseissa ilmastointi olis cool :Cool: , mutta ne euron parin verhotkin auttaisivat hirmuisesti! Onko muuten Veolian City L:issä verhot, vai muistanko väärin?

Kaukoautoissa verhojen lisäksi tosiaan mukavuutta lisää itsesäädettävät tuuletukset, jotka saa todella kylmälle ainakin Porvoon Liikenteen busseissa. Mukava on niillä kesäruuhkassakin matkustaa, verrattuna tunkkaiseen metroon ja ilmastoimattomiin+verhottomiin busseihin.

----------


## zige94

> Onko muuten Veolian City L:issä verhot, vai muistanko väärin?


Ainakin Blue1 -City L:ssä on verhot. Ja joissain muissakin olen nähnyt.

----------


## QS6

> [Ilmastointilaitteen huolto] Tietääkseni maksaa paljon - pienissä henkilöautoissa, joiden ovia ei avata minuutin välein, ilmastoinnin päivitys (mikälie nesteen vaihto ja putsaus systeemi) maksaa n. 2000e, ja sen vaihtoväli riippuu käytöstä. Meillä on pitänyt vaihtaa kerran parissa/kolmessa vuodessa, kun sitä keskimäärin käytetään helteellä puolet ajoajasta (toisella puoliskolla on jo tarpeeksi kylmä kunhan ei ovia availla) eli n. 1h kuukaudessa. Eli kustannusta tulee 250e/h (olettaen, että käytetään 4kk ajan).


Hurjia lukuja.

Itse olen viimeksi maksanut henkilöauton ilmastointilaitteen täyttöhuollosta 69 euroa. Omatoimisesti olen putsaillut ilmanvaihtokanavat. Ilmastointi on "päällä" ympäri vuoden, kompura tietenkään ei pyöri kuin kuumilla säillä. Ihan en pääse noihin tuntihintoihin. Pitäisiköhän teidän korjaamoa vaihtaa?

Bussipuolella ilmastointihuollot taitavat olla korjaamoiden tärkeysjärjestyksessä kohtalaisen alhaalla.

----------


## Knightrider

> Hurjia lukuja.
> 
> Itse olen viimeksi maksanut henkilöauton ilmastointilaitteen täyttöhuollosta 69 euroa. Omatoimisesti olen putsaillut ilmanvaihtokanavat. Ilmastointi on "päällä" ympäri vuoden, kompura tietenkään ei pyöri kuin kuumilla säillä. Ihan en pääse noihin tuntihintoihin. Pitäisiköhän teidän korjaamoa vaihtaa?
> ..


Varmaankin :Eek: 
Ellei niitä ole sitten erilaisia, niitä ilmastointisysteemejä.
Meillä ilmastointi myös toki viilennyksellä päällä vain tuon ajan, eli tuntihinnat koskee vain helteitä. Tuntihinta koko vuodellehan on siis 83e, sillä talvellahan käytetään moottorin lämpöä. Todellinen tuntitaksa on vieläkin paljon edullisempi, sillä kesällä on monia alle 20 asteen päiviä. Eihän se suurin piirtein mitään maksa jos käyttää vain vastatuulta hyödyntävää ilmastointia koko ajan. Se on se viilennysneste tai sitten se viilentäjän huolto, mikä maksaa. En tiedä asiasta paljoakaan, mutta siis 2000e sisältää nesteen, puhdistuksen, moduulin vaihtamisen. Tehdään 2-3 vuodessa kerran. Kaupan päälle ilmastointinesteen täyttö niin monta kertaa ilmaiseksi kun on tarvis ennen seuraavaa täyshuoltoa taas muutaman vuoden päästä. Joka tapauksessa näyttäisi siis olevan ylihintaa.

----------


## chauffer

> Vähän OT, mutta eikö Irisbuss Crossway LE:ssä ole matkusmon puolella tummennetut lasit? Siltä se ainakin näyttää.


Jos ihan tarkkaan seurailet nii kaikissa on jonkin verran tummennetut lasit(Ikaruksissa varsinkin) Huomaat jos näkyy sellainen auto missä yksi ulompi lasi rikkoutunut ja puuttuu... :Biggrin:

----------


## Zambo

> Tietääkseni maksaa paljon - pienissä henkilöautoissa, joiden ovia ei avata minuutin välein, ilmastoinnin päivitys (mikälie nesteen vaihto ja putsaus systeemi) maksaa n. 2000e, ja sen vaihtoväli riippuu käytöstä.


Pienistä puroista syntyy iso virta, mutta bussiliikenteen vuosikustannuksissa ilmastointilaitteen kulut (sis. huollot ja polttoaineen kulutus) jäävät silti melko pieniksi kustannuksiksi. Laadun paranemisen kannalta ja sitä myötä toivottavasti lisääntyvien matkustajamäärien voi olla järkevä sijoittaa euroja ilmastointiin.

----------


## Koala

> Laadun paranemisen kannalta ja sitä myötä toivottavasti lisääntyvien matkustajamäärien voi olla järkevä sijoittaa euroja ilmastointiin.


Olikohan se tässä vai jossain muussa ketjussa missä pauhasin että kymmeneen vuoteen "kukaan" ei ole ostanut henkilöautoa ilman ilmastointia. Olen kuullut useammin kuin kerran kommentin "kuka noissa hemmetin saunoissa haluaa istua"-ilmastoimattomassa bussissa siis.

Ja kyllä lupaan syödä hatullisen p*skaa jos ilmastointi maksaa 250e/h.

Löytyihän se aiempi hapatukseni:




> Jos pitää ilmastointia suomessa tarpeettomana niin ei kyllä tiedä mistä puhuu-ollenkaan. Kun ulkona on 15c tai yli ja aurinko paistaa niin ai jumpe kun on kivaa kun automaattinen ilmastointi puhaltaa hengityskelpoista ilmaa sisään. (Jos ulkona on aurinkoisella säällä 15 astetta niin auton sisällä helposti 40. Mihin sitä ilmastointia mahtaa tarvita jos 40c ei siihen riitä?)
> 
> Kukaan ei enää osta henkilöautoa ilman ilmastointia, niin hyvä vekotin se on. Yleensä ilmastointia tarpeettomana pitäviä yhdistää yksi asia: heillä on henkilöauto jossa ei sitä ole. Harmittaa vietävästi olla ilman joten täytyy sitten perisuomalaiseen tyyliin vähätellä "että eihän minulla sitä ole kun ei suomessa tarvii...". Niinpä niin.

----------


## Kuski

> Mutta, sitten on niitä ärsyttäviä kuljettajia jotka eivät osaa ilmastointia käyttää/matkustajia jotka avaavat ilmastoidussa bussissa kattoluukut ja ilmastointi meneekin pois päältä.


Ainakin Nobinan Scaloissa ilmastoinnin asetukset on "lukittu" niin, että kuljettaja ei niitä pysty säätämään. Ilmastointi menee päälle kun auton sisälämpötila on yli 24c! Aurinkoisella säällä ainakin kuljettajan paikalla on kuuma vaikka sisälämpötila olisi "vain" 23c. Kuulemma matkustajat ovat valittaneet, että kuljettajat pitävät ilmastointia liian kylmällä.

----------


## Koala

> Ainakin Nobinan Scaloissa ilmastoinnin asetukset on "lukittu" niin, että kuljettaja ei niitä pysty säätämään. Ilmastointi menee päälle kun auton sisälämpötila on yli 24c! Aurinkoisella säällä ainakin kuljettajan paikalla on kuuma vaikka sisälämpötila olisi "vain" 23c. Kuulemma matkustajat ovat valittaneet, että kuljettajat pitävät ilmastointia liian kylmällä.


Taitaa se ohjaamokoppi pitää viileän aika hyvin ulkopuolellaan  :Sad:

----------


## chauffer

> Ainakin Nobinan Scaloissa ilmastoinnin asetukset on "lukittu" niin, että kuljettaja ei niitä pysty säätämään. Ilmastointi menee päälle kun auton sisälämpötila on yli 24c! Aurinkoisella säällä ainakin kuljettajan paikalla on kuuma vaikka sisälämpötila olisi "vain" 23c. Kuulemma matkustajat ovat valittaneet, että kuljettajat pitävät ilmastointia liian kylmällä.


Noissa on näköjään eroja; Helbillä Scaloissa patterit lämmittää +18 asteeseen ja ilmastointi jäähdyttää +21 asteeseen... Ja kuljettaja ei voi tätä asetusta muuttaa...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:58 ----------




> Taitaa se ohjaamokoppi pitää viileän aika hyvin ulkopuolellaan


Scaloissa(vm.2011) on matkustamon ilmastoinnista 2 suutinta myös kuljettajan tilaan...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nak

Nobinalla on radion alla se näyttö jossa lukee lämpöasteita ja kun sisä on 24-25 astetta niin näyttöön tulee tähti. Näppäinviidakosta löytyy ylös ja alas nuolet ja menu ja esc napit joilla sitä pitäisi voida ohjata ja perusasetuksena on 21 astetta jota ei voi muuttaa. Tästähän päästään tilanteeseen, että automatiikka antaa 3 astetta suuntaansa 'pelivaraa' 

Onhan vanhemmissakin niitä räppänöitä katossa peräti kolme (kuljettajan pään kohdalla vasemmalla, vasemmalla lähellä tuulilasia ja buscomin yllä) Ovat vaan Lahdessa unohtaneet laittaa nappulasekasotkuun napin, jotta niistä räppänöistä tulisi ilmaa muutenkin kuin ilmanpainevaihtelun mukana.

----------


## QS6

> En tiedä asiasta paljoakaan, mutta siis 2000e sisältää nesteen, puhdistuksen, moduulin vaihtamisen. Tehdään 2-3 vuodessa kerran. Kaupan päälle ilmastointinesteen täyttö niin monta kertaa ilmaiseksi kun on tarvis ennen seuraavaa täyshuoltoa taas muutaman vuoden päästä.


Nyt kyllä joku viilaa teitä linssiin ja pahasti. Sinuna ottaisin yhteyttä kuluttajaneuvontaan.

Tässä vähän perustietoa auton ilmastoinnista. Vanha artikkeli, mutta yhä faktuaalinen:

http://www.tuulilasi.fi/artikkelit/ilmastoinnin-huolto

----------


## antti

Herra Knightrider, alle satasellakin pärjää ilmastointihuollossa, malliksi pari linkkiä, googlaamalla löytyy helposti lisää     http://www.rengaskeskus.com/index.ph...egory&path=245      ja  http://www.autopartner.fi/autokorjaa...FQWFDgodLTZ0EA

----------


## zige94

> Jos ihan tarkkaan seurailet nii kaikissa on jonkin verran tummennetut lasit(Ikaruksissa varsinkin) Huomaat jos näkyy sellainen auto missä yksi ulompi lasi rikkoutunut ja puuttuu...


Jep. Mutta siis Crosswayssähän on ihan kunnolla tummat lasit. Olet varmaan itsekkin huomannut esim. pimeällä ei näy melkeinpä ollenkaan bussin sisällä. Ja valoisallakin paljon heikommin kuin esimerkiksi Volvoissa tai City L:ssä  :Wink: 




> Ainakin Nobinan Scaloissa ilmastoinnin asetukset on "lukittu" niin, että kuljettaja ei niitä pysty säätämään. Ilmastointi menee päälle kun auton sisälämpötila on yli 24c!


Nobinan Scaloista tuon tiesin. HelB:n Scaloissa taitaa olla sama juttu, ainakin näissä VM. 2010/2011. Joka autossa yhtä viileetä. Itse kyllä pidän, ei ole valittamista!  :Cool:

----------


## Knightrider

> Herra Knightrider, alle satasellakin pärjää ilmastointihuollossa, malliksi pari linkkiä, googlaamalla löytyy helposti lisää http://www.rengaskeskus.com/index.ph...egory&path=245 ja http://www.autopartner.fi/autokorjaa...FQWFDgodLTZ0EA


 En ole itse kilpailuttanut kun en itse maksa kun on vanhempien auto. Käyttävät jossain firmassa Tattarisuolla. Kiitos infosta, säästetään mukavasti rahaa. Pitää selvitellä miten meiltä voidaan noin paljon periä, voisi melkein valittaa ylihinnoittelusta kuluttajavirastoon jos ei sisällä tosiaankaan enempää kuin kolmen vuoden ilmastoinnin huollot.

----------


## chauffer

> Nobinan Scaloista tuon tiesin. HelB:n Scaloissa taitaa olla sama juttu, ainakin näissä VM. 2010/2011. Joka autossa yhtä viileetä. Itse kyllä pidän, ei ole valittamista!


Noista Scaloistakin kyllä saa ilmastoinnin pois päältä halutessaan(niinkuin Volvo8700:ssakin) ainakin Helbillä...  :Biggrin:  Mutta ei siinä kyllä järkeä ole olla käyttämättä, mukavan viileitä ovat  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kiitos infosta, säästetään mukavasti rahaa.


Kannattaako ilmastointia ylipäätään olla, oli kuinka halpa tahansa, jos ajaa yhden kesäkuukauden aikana yhteensä kaksi tuntia? Vai mitä tarkoittaa "kun sitä keskimäärin käytetään helteellä puolet ajoajasta -- eli n. 1h kuukaudessa"?

----------


## Knightrider

> Kannattaako ilmastointia ylipäätään olla, oli kuinka halpa tahansa, jos ajaa yhden kesäkuukauden aikana yhteensä kaksi tuntia? Vai mitä tarkoittaa "kun sitä keskimäärin käytetään helteellä puolet ajoajasta -- eli n. 1h kuukaudessa"?


Keskimäärin vuodessa kyllä, mutta autoa ei juuri lomien ulkopuolella käytetä - joka tarkoittaa, että n. 25 ajotunnista noin 20 on lomien aikana, josta taas suurin osa kesällä. Ilmastointia tarvitaan helteellä kyllä, ja matkat mökeille on pitkiä - jos vaikka 15h käytetään kesälomalla matkoihin, olisi ne viisitoista tuntia aikamoista kidutusta 25-asteisessa autossa, kun tuo 15h koostuu kahdesta menopaluumatkasta. Toinen on 4h/sivu ja toinen 3h/sivu.

Kuten huomaa, käytämme autoamme vähän - toisaalta nuo vähäiset matkat koko perheelle tulisivat kalliiksi ja Suomen-mökillemme menee bussi kerran päivässä - taajamajuna jää 25 km päähän Juupajoelle (ihme että edes siellä pysähtyy vielä joku juna). Lähin Tampereen seutulinja taas jää 13 km kävelyn päähän, olen muutaman kerran mennytkin sillä.

Itse olen ajatellut joko autottomuutta (aika ongelmatonta Helsingissä, toisaalta joka ikinen kerta olisi turvauduttava joukkoliikenteen toimintaan ja lakottomuuteen), vanhempien auton siirtymistä minulle (saa nähdä miten tässä käy, mutta auto on aika uusi, ~vm 2000) tai sähköautoa (saisi ladata ilmaiseksi keskustassa, mutta aluksi tarvitsisi ~30 000e). Mainitaan nyt että ilman ilmastointia ostaisin, ettei mene OT:ksi :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> Noista Scaloistakin kyllä saa ilmastoinnin pois päältä halutessaan(niinkuin Volvo8700:ssakin) ainakin Helbillä...  Mutta ei siinä kyllä järkeä ole olla käyttämättä, mukavan viileitä ovat


Sen verran korjaan virhettäni; 9xx Scaloista saa ilmastoinnin pois päältä, 1xxx ei saa..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Rester

Kun puhutaan linja-auton ilmastoinnin hyödyllisyydestä ja hyödyttömyydestä paikkureissa Suomen keliolosuhteissa, niin kannattaa muistaa, että ainakin (Scanian) Scaloissa ja Volvon 8700-sarjan automaatti-ilmastoiduissa paikkureissa kattokanavapuhallus toimii molempiin "suuntiin": talvella puhalletaan kattokanavista lämmintä ja kesällä kylmää ilmaa. Ainakin omien kokemuksieni mukaan tällaiset autot pysyvät talvikeleillä tasaisemmin lämpöisinä kuin pelkästään patterien ja lattiapuhaltimien voimalla lämpeävät.

Mahdollisesti täällä on aiemmin mainittu asiasta, mutta kertaus on opintojen äiti.  :Smile:

----------


## J_J

> Kun puhutaan linja-auton ilmastoinnin hyödyllisyydestä ja hyödyttömyydestä paikkureissa Suomen keliolosuhteissa, niin kannattaa muistaa, että ainakin (Scanian) Scaloissa ja Volvon 8700-sarjan automaatti-ilmastoiduissa paikkureissa kattokanavapuhallus toimii molempiin "suuntiin": talvella puhalletaan kattokanavista lämmintä ja kesällä kylmää ilmaa. Ainakin omien kokemuksieni mukaan tällaiset autot pysyvät talvikeleillä tasaisemmin lämpöisinä kuin pelkästään patterien ja lattiapuhaltimien voimalla lämpeävät.


Ja mikä parasta, kattokanavasta lämmintä puhaltaen pysyy kosteilla keleillä auton sisäilma huomattavasti miellyttävämpänä (=kuivempana), kuin autossa, jonka lämmitys perustuu pelkästään pattereihin ja lattiapuhaltimiin. Kattolämmityksen lämmitysteho on muutenkin ylltättävän suuri.

----------


## miikkag

> Ja mikä parasta, kattokanavasta lämmintä puhaltaen pysyy kosteilla keleillä auton sisäilma huomattavasti miellyttävämpänä (=kuivempana), kuin autossa, jonka lämmitys perustuu pelkästään pattereihin ja lattiapuhaltimiin. Kattolämmityksen lämmitysteho on muutenkin ylltättävän suuri.


Oma havaintoni kyseisistä scaloista kovemmilla pakkasilla on, että joko kattokanavapuhallus on liian kovalla tai puhallettavan ilman lämpötila on liian matala. Ilmavirta tuntuu osuvan sopivassa kulmassa kylmään ikkunapintaan, josta se kimpoaa kylmänä vetona suoraan niskaan takaosan ikkunapaikalla istuessa. Muuten lämpötila ja ilmanlaatu kyllä pysyvät miellyttävänä.

----------


## J_J

> Oma havaintoni kyseisistä scaloista kovemmilla pakkasilla on, että joko kattokanavapuhallus on liian kovalla tai puhallettavan ilman lämpötila on liian matala. Ilmavirta tuntuu osuvan sopivassa kulmassa kylmään ikkunapintaan, josta se kimpoaa kylmänä vetona suoraan niskaan takaosan ikkunapaikalla istuessa. Muuten lämpötila ja ilmanlaatu kyllä pysyvät miellyttävänä.


Näistä HelB/N0bina -Scaloista ei ole mulla minkäänlaista omakohtaista kokemusta. Kirjoitin kattolämmityksen eduista ihan yleisesti. Niissä Scaloissa, joista omaan kokemusta, pysyy kattopuhallus talviaikaan 99% ajasta hitaimmalla nopeudellaan. Tämä riittää varmistamaan lievän ylipaineen autoon sekä tasaisen lämpötilan auton eri osissa lämmitetyn raitisilmapuhalluksen avulla. Mainitun ylipaineen ansiosta ei keväisin ihan kaikki katupölykään pysäkille pysähtyessä pääse autoon, joka yhtenä lisäetuna automaatti-ilmastoinnin tapauksessa huomioitakoon.

----------


## Kuru

Ne yläpuhaltimet osaa kyllä talvella reistailla ja alkavat puhaltaa kylmää, jolloin bussia ei saa lämpimäksi ilman kuin sammuttamalla puhalluksen kokonaan. Muutaman kerran viime talvena kävi niin.

----------


## DH12E

> Olikohan se tässä vai jossain muussa ketjussa missä pauhasin että kymmeneen vuoteen "kukaan" ei ole ostanut henkilöautoa ilman ilmastointia. Olen kuullut useammin kuin kerran kommentin "kuka noissa hemmetin saunoissa haluaa istua"-ilmastoimattomassa bussissa siis.


Pahinta siinä on se, että yleensä kuski tuskin edes miettii sitä, että matkustamossa on eläviä ihmisiä, jotka tarvitsee ilmaa hengittääkseen muulloinkin, kun tuossa +30 asteen helteessä, koska yleisesti meinaa olla näin, että ilmastoimattomissa busseissa ei tuota matkustamon (katto)tuuletusta muuten kukaan edes ole päälle laittanut. Siitä tuleekin kysymys, että kuin usein kukin on ajanut henkilöautossa niin, että kaikki ikkunat ovat kiinni ja koko lämmitys/ilmastointi/puhallin systeemi täysin pois päältä? Aika nopeasti loppuu ilma kesken ja huurretta tulee lasiin...  

Sen lisäksi on bussissa toisin kun henkilöautossa matkustamon puolella aikamoinen kasvihuone-tunnelma, koska lasit menee korkealle asti ja jos aurinkoa paistaa täysin umpinaiseen tilaan, niin siinä tulee kuuma jo silloinkin, jos ulkona on vaivaiset +10 astetta (siinä mielessä Volvo 8700 on hankalin tapaus, koska lasipinta ylettyy enemmän ylöspäin, kun muissa). Tuollaisessa tilanteessa on hitaallakin nopeudella käyvä puhallus paljon parempi vaihtoehto, kun se, että alkaa itse pakon edessä vetämään ikkunoita tai räppänöitä auki. Tai sitten vaan kärsii rauhoittaen itseään ajatuksella, että "kyllä se siitä, eiköhän se vartti täälläkin kestetään".

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:28 ----------




> Herra Knightrider, alle satasellakin pärjää ilmastointihuollossa


Bussin matkustamon ilmastointi lienee koko- ja teholuokaltaan hieman isompi kun mitä henkilöautosta löytyy - voi se kai hintoihin vaikuttaa

----------


## antti

Kun aikaisemmissa kirjeissä puhuttiin alle satasen autoilmastointilaitehuoltokustannuslaskusta (Suomen kieli kivaa, kun voi kehittää pitkiä sanoja), tarkoitettiin nimenomaan henkilöautoa. Saattaa linja-autossa maksaa enemmänkin, tai jos on pelkkää freonien vaihtoa, niin ehkei välttämättä.

----------


## chauffer

> Pahinta siinä on se, että yleensä kuski tuskin edes miettii sitä, että matkustamossa on eläviä ihmisiä, jotka tarvitsee ilmaa hengittääkseen muulloinkin, kun tuossa +30 asteen helteessä, koska yleisesti meinaa olla näin, että ilmastoimattomissa busseissa ei tuota matkustamon (katto)tuuletusta muuten kukaan edes ole päälle laittanut. Siitä tuleekin kysymys, että kuin usein kukin on ajanut henkilöautossa niin, että kaikki ikkunat ovat kiinni ja koko lämmitys/ilmastointi/puhallin systeemi täysin pois päältä? Aika nopeasti loppuu ilma kesken ja huurretta tulee lasiin...  
> 
> Sen lisäksi on bussissa toisin kun henkilöautossa matkustamon puolella aikamoinen kasvihuone-tunnelma, koska lasit menee korkealle asti ja jos aurinkoa paistaa täysin umpinaiseen tilaan, niin siinä tulee kuuma jo silloinkin, jos ulkona on vaivaiset +10 astetta (siinä mielessä Volvo 8700 on hankalin tapaus, koska lasipinta ylettyy enemmän ylöspäin, kun muissa). Tuollaisessa tilanteessa on hitaallakin nopeudella käyvä puhallus paljon parempi vaihtoehto, kun se, että alkaa itse pakon edessä vetämään ikkunoita tai räppänöitä auki. Tai sitten vaan kärsii rauhoittaen itseään ajatuksella, että "kyllä se siitä, eiköhän se vartti täälläkin kestetään".


No tuota... tuskin myöskään moni matkustaja on ajatellut sitä että kuljettaja istuu siinä saunassa pahimmillaan 5 tuntia yhtäjaksoisesti, matkustaja esim. Hsl. alueella maksimissaan tunnin. Kuljettajalla ei myöskään ole ilmastointia. Ja jos kuljettajan ikkuna on auki ja kaikki matkustamon ikkunat/kautta luukut on kiinni, se on sama kuin pulloon puhaltaisi, ei viilennä kuljettajan tilaakaan yhtään. Ja siinä kuljettajan paikallakin kuitenkin on ihan yhtälailla elävä ihminen..  :Eek:

----------


## Koala

Mutta tämähän on se klassinen asenne, "hemmetin kuski kun kiusaa ihmisiä" ja unohdetaan iloisesti että samassa bussissa se kuljettaja istuu... Myös siinä tilanteessa kun helteellä patterit hehkuu kuumana on raivo päällä että kuski kiusaa ihmisiä... Kuskihan ei ole ihminen eikä sitä kuumuutta tunne. Vaiko sittenkin... 

Ja jos kattokanavapuhallus ei ole päällä, siitä voi ystävällisesti käydä ihan sanomassa. Yleisin vastaus on "kato perhana" ja sitten ne ovatkin jo päällä. Tästä asenteesta jossa kuljettaja aina mukamas vain kiusaa viattomia veronmaksajia pitäisi päästä eroon.

----------


## sm3

> Mutta tämähän on se klassinen asenne, "hemmetin kuski kun kiusaa ihmisiä" ja unohdetaan iloisesti että samassa bussissa se kuljettaja istuu... Myös siinä tilanteessa kun helteellä patterit hehkuu kuumana on raivo päällä että kuski kiusaa ihmisiä... Kuskihan ei ole ihminen eikä sitä kuumuutta tunne. Vaiko sittenkin... 
> 
> Ja jos kattokanavapuhallus ei ole päällä, siitä voi ystävällisesti käydä ihan sanomassa. Yleisin vastaus on "kato perhana" ja sitten ne ovatkin jo päällä. Tästä asenteesta jossa kuljettaja aina mukamas vain kiusaa viattomia veronmaksajia pitäisi päästä eroon.


Ei siitä eroon pääse kun useimmat oppivat sen asenteen jo lapsena vanhemmiltaan.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## DH12E

> Mutta tämähän on se klassinen asenne, "hemmetin kuski kun kiusaa ihmisiä" ja unohdetaan iloisesti että samassa bussissa se kuljettaja istuu... Myös siinä tilanteessa kun helteellä patterit hehkuu kuumana on raivo päällä että kuski kiusaa ihmisiä... Kuskihan ei ole ihminen eikä sitä kuumuutta tunne. Vaiko sittenkin... 
> 
> Ja jos kattokanavapuhallus ei ole päällä, siitä voi ystävällisesti käydä ihan sanomassa. Yleisin vastaus on "kato perhana" ja sitten ne ovatkin jo päällä. Tästä asenteesta jossa kuljettaja aina mukamas vain kiusaa viattomia veronmaksajia pitäisi päästä eroon.


En tosin ole yrittänyt väittää, että kuski kiusaisi ketään tahallaan. Siinä voi olla kyseessä yksinkertainen tietämättömyys - myös sen tapainen, että kuskin paikalla voi todellakin olla täysin toisenlaiset oltavat kun 10 metriä taaksepäin. Se lämpötilaero voi olla enemmän kun 10 astetta tuossa tapauksessa. Sen lisäksi on kuskilla omat puhalluslaitteet aina päällä - vaikka vain tuulilasin huurtumisen estämiseksi, mutta sieltä tulee kuitenkin sinne etupäähän tuota ulkoilmaa.

Ja todellakin jos kattopuhallinsysteemissä on myös lämmitys olemassa, niin sen pitäisi aina olla käynnissä - vaikka miniminopeudellakin. En tosin tiedä, missä autoissa se lämmitys sieltä löytyy - ainoastaan ilmastoiduissa, vai löytyykö osassa muitakin.

Tuo "kuski istumassa ikkuna auki" tilanne on tosin vielä tyhmempi asia ilmastoiduissa autoissa. Joissain Nobinan Scaloista olen huomannut ohimennessä kojelaudassa dymo-tarran, jossa lukee "ei saa avata ikkunoita tai luukkuja - automaatti-ilmastointi" tjsp. Muissa se taas on ihan miten sattuu ja näin on myös matkustamon puolella. Ehkä juuri tuon "estämiseksi" on ainakin Tammelundin viimeisimmät ilmastoidut Volvo 8700:t ilman kattoluukkuja - tosin avattavat ikkunat löytyy. Mutta minkäs sille voit, jos ilmastoidussakin autossa tulee kuuma - on sitä itsekin joutunut ajamaan myös ilmastoimattomassa henkilöautossa pitkiä matkoja säällä, jossa ei voi avata ikkunoita. Kuskin tilannetta (ehkä) helpottaa hieman yksi juttu - hänellä on aurinkosuojat, mutta matkustajat joutuu olemaan auringon paahteessa eikä voi piiloutua mihinikään...

P.S. "Tahtomaton" kiusantekokin voi olla tavallaan joskus kyseessä - vaikka teknisen vian muodossa. Vähän aikaa sitten joutui sen aika rupuisen oloisen Nobinan 347:n kyytiin ja ihme kyllä 20:n ulkolämpötilassa koko matkustamon lämpöpatterit suorastaan hehkuivat kuumuutta. Onneksi tuon wanhan Ikaruksen keskiovi päästää riittävästi tuulta maantieajossa sisään sekä ikkunatkin oli auki. Ilman sitä tuskin jokaisen terveys pidempää matkaa pystyisi sietämään...

----------


## zige94

Ja tosiaan, ei se ole aina kuljettajan vika tai kuljettaja kiusaisi. Eilen olin tutun kuljettajan kyydissä v46:ssa, autona NF 676 (Volvo 8700LE). Siinä sitten pähkäiltiin kun auton mittarit näytty 31-33astetta sisälämpötilaksi. Vähän ajan päästä tajusin että takaba oli toinen puoli kattiluukusta auki ja kävin sulkemassa sen ja heti alko viileentyä. Yleensä se on melkeinpä ne matkustajat ketkä sitä kiusaa tekevät, avaavat kattoluukut joihin heillä ei ole mitään oikeutta koskea, ellei kuljettaja ole erikseen pyytänyt erikseen sulkemaan niitä, tai avaamaan jos ilmastointi ei toimi. #676, #746 ja #747 (746 ja 747 Scala telejä) lukee jopa kattoluukun molemmin puolin selkeästi "ÄLÄ KOSKE", mutta silti pitää mennä aukomaan niitä. Ymmärtääkseni tuo kattolukkujen/ikkunoiden aukipitäminen voi myös sekoittaa ilmastokntijärjestelmän?

----------


## DH12E

> #676, #746 ja #747 (746 ja 747 Scala telejä) lukee jopa kattoluukun molemmin puolin selkeästi "ÄLÄ KOSKE", mutta silti pitää mennä aukomaan niitä. Ymmärtääkseni tuo kattolukkujen/ikkunoiden aukipitäminen voi myös sekoittaa ilmastokntijärjestelmän?


Teksti saisi olla selkeämpi ja viittauksella "Ilmastointi", jotta matkustajakin tietäisi, miksi ei saa koskea. Muuten matkustaja voikin käsittää sen tekstin vain pelkäksi kiusanteoksi.
 Ja vielä kerran - vastaavaa tarvitaan myös kuskeille selvästi näkymään, koska ei siitä voi olla varma, kuin "kotona" joka kuski tuon asian kohdalla edes on. Jos kuski on tietämättömyyttään jo aamuvuoron alussa itse repinyt kaikki luukut auki, niin mitä se matkustajakaan sille enää voi - pitäisikö itse oma-aloitteisesti alkaa vetämään niitä kiinni, vaikka sisälämpötila on yli +30? Etupään luukku on muutenkin yleensä niin korkealla, että vain kaksimetrinen kaveri ehkä yltää siihen. Jos ilmastointi pitää sisälämpötilan normaalilla tasolla, niin tuskin ketään kiinnostaisikaan availla niitä luukkuja...

P.S. Yhdessä Tammelundin Volvoista huomasi A4 arkille tulostetun tekstin takaluukun sisäpuolelle jeesusteipillä laitettuna viittauksella automaatti-ilmastointiin suomeksi ja englanniksi. Ei ehkä kovin eleganttia, mutta riittävän hyvä selitys ilman, että ajattelisi tuota "kiusantekona".

Luukkujen/ikkunoiden auki pitäminen auki pitäminen tekee minkä tahansa ilmastointijärjestelmän työn mahdottomaksi, koska ei yhdenkään järjestelmän tehot riitä ulkoilman lämpötilan alentamiseen. Sen vuoksi se yleensä kytkeytyykin pois päältä. Jos se olisi edes hieman fiksummin toteutettu, niin puhallus itse voisi jäädä päälle, koska ilman sitä tulee monessa bussissa olot täysin sietämättömäksi vaikka luukut olisikaan auki.

----------


## DH12E

> Ja jos kattokanavapuhallus ei ole päällä, siitä voi ystävällisesti käydä ihan sanomassa. Yleisin vastaus on "kato perhana" ja sitten ne ovatkin jo päällä.


Tänään tuli taas kerran astuttua Nobinan #608:n kyytiin, kuten usein sattuu käymään...

Vähän ennen aamukymmentä oli ulkona hieman alle +15 astetta, mutta bussiin astuessa "yllätti" umpinainen tila taas selvästi yli +28 lämpöasteella - eli viimeisen päällä tilaisuus "pyytää-kuskia-laittamaan-kattokanavapuhallus-päälle" kokeeseen. No meninkin sitten sanomaan  :Smile:  Kuski sen päälle yritti vääntää yhtä nappulaa josta käynnistyi hänen oman tilan puhallus, sen jälkeen hän katseli hetken äimistyneenä ympäriinsä, tuli kopistaan ulos (tämä tapahtui pysäkillä), meni taaksepäin matkustamossa, oli hetken vielä neuvottomana ja sitten alkoi availemaan luukkuja ja ikkunoita. Sellaisella kelillä on puhallus paljon parempi vaihtoehto, kuin avoimet luukut/ikkunat, mutta voi olla, että ei kaikki kuskit edes tiedä, missä näinkin yksinkertaisen toiminnallisuuden käyttönapit ovat. 

Ehkä tässä tapauksessa olikin kyseessä (sähkö)vika, mutta neuvoton kuskin ilme kyllä oli ja vain yhtä nappulaa hän käänteli.

----------


## Nak

> Ehkä tässä tapauksessa olikin kyseessä (sähkö)vika, mutta neuvoton kuskin ilme kyllä oli ja vain yhtä nappulaa hän käänteli.


8700LE:ssä pitää laittaa kattopuhallus päälle pyyhkijän viiksen napeilla josta ohjataan mittaristossa olevaa "ajotietokonetta" jos ei tiedä että sieltä "ilmasto" valikon takaa löytyy kattopuhalluksen tehon säätö niin voipi olla hankalaa. Normaalistihan tuolla valikossa asento on "auto" mutta harvemmin se automaatilla tajuaa että autossa on tunkkaista..

----------


## DH12E

Siis myös ilmastoimattomissa autoissa? Sehän on melkein bemarien i-driven alkuaikojen versioiden kaltaista sekavuudessaan. Ei ihme, että on aika harvinaista nähdä tuota toiminnassa näissä Volvoissa - jos se on tuossa "auto"-asennossa, niin näköjään hyvällä onnella se on päällä vasta silloin, kun ulkona on jo +30 pintaan lämmöt...

Toisin sanoin lienee aika toivoton tapaus silloin saada jotain näin pyytämällä äkkiä aikaiseksi  :Sad:

----------


## Taza

Sekä ilmastoiduissa että kattoilmanvaihdolla varustetuissa 8700 busseissa auto-asetus on aina oletuksena. Vaikka kuljettaja kävisikin vaihtamassa asetuksia ilmasto-valikon alta niin päävirtojen katkaisun jälkeen kaikki asetukset palautuvat tuossa valikossa auto-asentoon. Matkustamon kattopuhallusta on tosiaan mahdollista säätää valikoista kovemmalle mutta vastaavasti myös hiljemmalle. Auto-asetuksen puhallustehon järjestelmä päättää sillä hetkellä vallitsevien lämpötila-antureiden arvojen perusteella. Antureita löytyy paikoista, joihin ei ilman paneeleiden irroitusta näe kunnolla. Vallitsevalla ulkoilmalla on myös osuutta puhallustehoon, samoin kuin suodattimien puhtaudella.

----------


## DH12E

Varmaankin on se auto-asetus molemmissa, kun järjestelmä on kerran niin "fiksu", mutta ilmastoimattomissa autoissa on se ohjelma tehty tuolla ajatuksella, että ihminen tarvitsee hengitysilmaa vain silloin, kun on tosi kuuma - vai onko näin, että ilmastoimattomissa 8700:ssa ei ole myös kattokanavapuhalluksen lämmitystä (mikä muu voi estää puhalluksen jatkuvan päälläolon kuten ilmastoiduissa autoissa on)?

----------


## chauffer

> Varmaankin on se auto-asetus molemmissa, kun järjestelmä on kerran niin "fiksu", mutta ilmastoimattomissa autoissa on se ohjelma tehty tuolla ajatuksella, että ihminen tarvitsee hengitysilmaa vain silloin, kun on tosi kuuma - vai onko näin, että ilmastoimattomissa 8700:ssa ei ole myös kattokanavapuhalluksen lämmitystä (mikä muu voi estää puhalluksen jatkuvan päälläolon kuten ilmastoiduissa autoissa on)?


Juu, ilmastoimattomissa 8700 ei ole kattolämmitystä, tieto löytyy sieltä samasta valikosta(lukee "ei saatavilla"). Ilmastoiduissa kattolämmitys löytyy. Helbin 8500 kaasu Säffleissä taas kattolämmitys on vaikka ilmastointia ei olekaan  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nak

> Juu, ilmastoimattomissa 8700 ei ole kattolämmitystä, tieto löytyy sieltä samasta valikosta(lukee "ei saatavilla"). Ilmastoiduissa kattolämmitys löytyy. Helbin 8500 kaasu Säffleissä taas kattolämmitys on vaikka ilmastointia ei olekaan


Kaasu 8500:ssa on muutenkin aika selkeä se lämmönsäätö yksikkö  :Biggrin:

----------


## TEP70

> Kaasu 8500:ssa on muutenkin aika selkeä se lämmönsäätö yksikkö


Jopa niin selkeä, että sille oli oma käyttöohjeensa. Kuvittelisi, että asiat pitäisi voida esittää itse auton käyttöohjeen yhdellä sivulla.

----------


## Koala

Onko muuten ilmastoimattomissa MAN Lion's Cityissä automaattinen tuo lämmönsäätö/kattokanavapuhalluksen ohjaus?

----------


## chauffer

> Onko muuten ilmastoimattomissa MAN Lion's Cityissä automaattinen tuo lämmönsäätö/kattokanavapuhalluksen ohjaus?


Kaikissa Manneissa on automatiikka lämmitykselle ja puhallukselle, menee automaattisesti päälle aina kun auton kännistää. Kuljettaja saa yhdestä napista sammutettua automatiikan, silloin ei lämpene patterit eikä lattia-eikä kattopuhaltimet toimi. Eli puhaltimia ei saa yksistään sammutettua... Ilmastoiduissa ilmastointi pitää laittaa itse päälle, ei ole oletus asetuksena päällä niinkuin Scalassa ja Volvo 8700:ssa..

----------


## DH12E

> Juu, ilmastoimattomissa 8700 ei ole kattolämmitystä, tieto löytyy sieltä samasta valikosta(lukee "ei saatavilla"). Ilmastoiduissa kattolämmitys löytyy. Helbin 8500 kaasu Säffleissä taas kattolämmitys on vaikka ilmastointia ei olekaan


Tuohan sen selittääkin, miksi se puhallus on ohjelmoitu vain lämpimällä kelillä toimivaksi, mutta se raja on todellakin liian korkealla eli sellaisenaan on sen hyöty jo kyseenalainen - esim. jos ulkona on aurinkoisena päivänä vain +10...+15 astetta ja sisällä yli +25 niin se ilmastoimattomankin auton kattopuhallus olisi enemmän kuin hyvä ratkaisu, mutta kun näköjään ei - jopa hellepäivinä on käyvällä kattopuhalluksella ilmastoimattomaan 8700:n löytyminen harvinainen tapaus. Selvä on ainakin se, että tämä kaikki ei ole edes kuskin tietämättömyydestä johtuvaa, vaan tekniikka onkin suunniteltu "toimimaan" tällä tavalla... 

P.S. Onko sitten ilmastoimattomat Scalatkin vailla kattopuhalluksen lämmitystä?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:19 ----------




> No tuota... tuskin myöskään moni matkustaja on ajatellut sitä että kuljettaja istuu siinä saunassa pahimmillaan 5 tuntia yhtäjaksoisesti, matkustaja esim. Hsl. alueella maksimissaan tunnin. Kuljettajalla ei myöskään ole ilmastointia. Ja jos kuljettajan ikkuna on auki ja kaikki matkustamon ikkunat/kautta luukut on kiinni, se on sama kuin pulloon puhaltaisi, ei viilennä kuljettajan tilaakaan yhtään. Ja siinä kuljettajan paikallakin kuitenkin on ihan yhtälailla elävä ihminen..


Totta se on, että kuljettajan päivä on pitkä ja raskas kuumina kesäpäivinä, mutta kuljettajalla on kuitenkin aurinkovarjot ja se hänen vierellä olevasta ikkunasta sisälle tuleva ilma helpottaa myös etupään matkustajia. Matkustamon takapäässä on kuitenkin luukkujen lisäksi ulosvetokanavistojakin (mm. katossa).

P.S. Miten on muuten noissa PL:n autoissa, johon asennettiin kuljettajille erillinen ilmastointilaite? Onko tuosta oikeasti hyötyä, kun koko muu sisätila on kuuma vai joutuuko siellä kuski vaan istumaan kylmässä viimassa?

----------


## Rester

> Onko sitten ilmastoimattomat Scalatkin vailla kattopuhalluksen lämmitystä?


Kyllä ovat. Kuljettajan valittavana ei noissa ole kuin puhaltimen tehokkuus 0-3. Tämä tosin on (ainakin muutaman vuoden vanhoissa autoissa) sijoitettu omaksi napikseen muiden väyläohjausnappien oheen.




> Miten on muuten noissa PL:n autoissa, johon asennettiin kuljettajille erillinen ilmastointilaite? Onko tuosta oikeasti hyötyä, kun koko muu sisätila on kuuma vai joutuuko siellä kuski vaan istumaan kylmässä viimassa?


En sattuneesta syystä juuri PL:n ilmastoinneista tiedä, mutta kyllä tuo kuulostaa kuitenkin fiksulta ratkaisulta nimenomaan työviihtyvyyden kannalta. Fakta kuitenkin on se, että kuljettaja viettää parhaimmillaan 4-5 tuntia samassa tilassa, joten varsinkin jäähdyttävä ilmastointi tulee todella tarpeeseen.

Jos taas matkustamon puolelle on asennettu oma ilmastointilaitteensa (ilmeisesti ei ole), niin ainakin omien kokemuksien mukaan siinä kyllä riittää suhteellisen hyvin teho puhaltamaan kylmää myös kuljettajan tilaan, varsinkin, jos suuttimen läheisyyteen kattokanavassa on asennettu ns. "rosvopuhallin".

Eikä noissa missään viimassa joudu istumaan, kun pistää kattokanavista tulevat suuttimet kiinni.  :Smile: 

Kyseessä on omiin kokemuksiin pohjautuva asia, jos jollain on tarkempaa faktaa lyödä tiskiin, niin seison korjattuna.  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Tuohan sen selittääkin, miksi se puhallus on ohjelmoitu vain lämpimällä kelillä toimivaksi, mutta se raja on todellakin liian korkealla eli sellaisenaan on sen hyöty jo kyseenalainen - esim. jos ulkona on aurinkoisena päivänä vain +10...+15 astetta ja sisällä yli +25 niin se ilmastoimattomankin auton kattopuhallus olisi enemmän kuin hyvä ratkaisu, mutta kun näköjään ei - jopa hellepäivinä on käyvällä kattopuhalluksella ilmastoimattomaan 8700:n löytyminen harvinainen tapaus. Selvä on ainakin se, että tämä kaikki ei ole edes kuskin tietämättömyydestä johtuvaa, vaan tekniikka onkin suunniteltu "toimimaan" tällä tavalla...


 Tuo 8700:n kattokanava puhallus toimii sen mukaan mihin kuljettaja on matkustamon lämmön säätänyt; monella kuljettajalla tuntuu olevan tapana pitää matkustamon lämmön säätö kesälläkin 22-26:ssa asteessa, silloin ei tuuletus tietenkään toimi ennenkuin lämpötila ylittää sen  :Biggrin:  Eli kyllä se useimmiten on juuri kuljettajan tietämättömyyttä. Tosin saattaahan tekniikka pettääkin ja automatiikka ei toimi, mutta silloinkin kuljettaja saa kattokanava puhalluksen valikosta toimimaan manuaalisesti niin halutessaan  :Biggrin:  suurinosa ei tosin sitä osaa tehdä...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## DH12E

> En sattuneesta syystä juuri PL:n ilmastoinneista tiedä, mutta kyllä tuo kuulostaa kuitenkin fiksulta ratkaisulta nimenomaan työviihtyvyyden kannalta. Fakta kuitenkin on se, että kuljettaja viettää parhaimmillaan 4-5 tuntia samassa tilassa, joten varsinkin jäähdyttävä ilmastointi tulee todella tarpeeseen.
> Eikä noissa missään viimassa joudu istumaan, kun pistää kattokanavista tulevat suuttimet kiinni.


Fiksu se on kuskin kannalta, mutta itse hieman tuon lämmitykseen/jäähdytykseen liittyvän alan ammattilaisena alan vaan tuota miettimään, miten realistista on ison yhtenäisen tilan yhdessä nurkassa täysin toisenlaisen lämpötilan ylläpitäminen ilman, että puhaltaisi tuota viileämpää ilmaa suoraan päällensä. Toki voi se puhallus olla kaikki suunnattu sivummalle, mutta silloin tarvitaan isompaa kylmä- ja puhallustehoakin...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:03 ----------




> Tuo 8700:n kattokanava puhallus toimii sen mukaan mihin kuljettaja on matkustamon lämmön säätänyt; monella kuljettajalla tuntuu olevan tapana pitää matkustamon lämmön säätö kesälläkin 22-26:ssa asteessa, silloin ei tuuletus tietenkään toimi ennenkuin lämpötila ylittää sen


Siinä tulee taas se kysymys, että jos tuo muu tähän liittyvä säätö käy tuon "tietokoneen" kautta viiksen nappuloista, niin käykö sen lämpötilan asetusarvonkin säätö tuosta? Kun sekin on kerran jotain tämän kaltaista, niin ei edes tuonkaan osalta tuo edellä mainittu "kato-perhana" juttu todennäköisesti toimi. Kaukana on se systeemi Carruksen kojelaudan kattopuhalluksen 0-1-2 ohjauskytkimestä, jonka sokeakin matkustaja pystyy huomaamaan, kun tulee sisään  :Very Happy: 

Lisäksi ei mikään anturi pysty ottamaan huomioon sitä, miten paahtuu auringossa, vaikka sisällä ei olisikaan varsinaisesti kuuma.

----------


## zige94

Lämpötilan säätö Volvo 8500LE ja 8700LE -malleissa tapahtuu ohjauspyörän vasemmalta puolelta, yksinkertaisesti nuppi jota käännetään, vaihtoehdot 18-26 kahden asteen välein (18, 20, 22 jne.). Mutta ei tuo ainakaan monissa Nobinan Volvoissa näytä mitään tapahtuvan vaikks olisi laitettu 18:aan. Sisälämpötila silti 25-32astetta, vaikka kattopuhaltimen tehotkin olisivat MAX -vaihtoehdossa.

----------


## chauffer

> Lämpötilan säätö Volvo 8500LE ja 8700LE -malleissa tapahtuu ohjauspyörän vasemmalta puolelta, yksinkertaisesti nuppi jota käännetään, vaihtoehdot 18-26 kahden asteen välein (18, 20, 22 jne.). Mutta ei tuo ainakaan monissa Nobinan Volvoissa näytä mitään tapahtuvan vaikks olisi laitettu 18:aan. Sisälämpötila silti 25-32astetta, vaikka kattopuhaltimen tehotkin olisivat MAX -vaihtoehdossa.


No juu, tuo lämmönsäädön nuppi kun ei tuota aurinkoa kuitenkaan viilennä.  :Biggrin:  Jos patterit ovat kylmät helteellä niin silloin sitä autoa vaan ei juuri viileämmäksi saa vaikka mitä tekisit, kun ilmastointia ei ole. 8700:ssa vain on huonoin ilmankierto tämän päivän kaupunkibusseista, takaosassa varsinkin on aina kuuma...

----------


## DH12E

8700:n ilmankierron tekee osaltaan huonoimmaksi se, että takapäässä ei ole ainoatakaan avattavaa sivuikkunaa - ja ne etupäässäkin olevat on aika naurettavan kokoiset sekä liian edessä. Teleissä on myös takaosa suhteellisesti pidempi kun muissa, joka myös vaikeuttaa tilannetta.

Tuo tekee Carrukset ja Ikaruksetkin siedettävämmäksi - paitsi tietenkin ne, joissa ei avattavia sivuikkunoita olekaan. Ei näytä ruotsalaiset olevan parhaimmillaan tässä hommassa...

----------


## chauffer

> Kaasu 8500:ssa on muutenkin aika selkeä se lämmönsäätö yksikkö


Juu onhan siinä laitteessa paljon tietoa mutta aika yksinkertainen käyttää niille jotka haluavat vain sopivaa ilmaa puhaltimien huminasta välittämättä; Oletusarvoisesti auto käynnistettäessä kaikki toimii automaattisesti, lisälämmitin mukaan lukien. Kuljettajan tehtäväksi jää vain lämpötilan säätö; täysin loogiset napit, ratin ja yhden ihmisen kuva kuljettajalle ja kahden ihmisen kuva matkustamoon, jomman kumman napin painaminen avaa valikon jossa yhdellä napilla säädetään lämpötilaa ylös/alas. Ei tuon liian vaativaa pitäisi olla...  :Biggrin:  Itse toki säädän sieltä paljon muutakin, se vaatii sitten jo parin minuutin perehtymisen laitteeseen  :Biggrin:

----------


## DH12E

> Lämpötilan säätö Volvo 8500LE ja 8700LE -malleissa tapahtuu ohjauspyörän vasemmalta puolelta, yksinkertaisesti nuppi jota käännetään, vaihtoehdot 18-26 kahden asteen välein (18, 20, 22 jne.). Mutta ei tuo ainakaan monissa Nobinan Volvoissa näytä mitään tapahtuvan vaikks olisi laitettu 18:aan. Sisälämpötila silti 25-32astetta, vaikka kattopuhaltimen tehotkin olisivat MAX -vaihtoehdossa.


Jos on todellakin näin, niin olisi hyvä, jos edes niin yksinkertaiseen asiaan olisi ohjeistettu jokainen kuski. Jos taas tämä asetusarvo tulisi jostain valikoista, niin sen oletus pitäisi olla siedettävällä tasolla eikä  joku 26...

Esim. Nob #600:ssa tuli tänään, kun aamullakin oli jo aika lämmintä ja aurinkoista, todettua että jos puhallus käy täysillä, niin jaksaa siellä sisällä ihan siedettävästi, vaikka ikkunat ja räppänät on kiinni. Eli ei se ole turhaa ilmastoimattomattomassakin autossa, vaikka ulkona olisi lämpimämpääkin, koska ilman mitään tuuletusta kuumenee siellä sisällä aina enemmän kun ulkona olisi. Lisäksi vielä ne autot, jossa ei edes ole avattavia ikkunoita. En ole koskaan kyennyt ymmärtämään, kenen aivopieruja on "säästää" niiden ikkunoiden kohdalla ilmastoimattomissa autoissa - jos avattavia ikkunoita olisi enemmän, ei ilmastoinnin puuttuminen vaivaisi kovassakaan helteessä (hyvä vertauskohta on Mersun ja MAN:in autot, jossa avattavia ikkunoita on riittävämmin).

Samalla kun joutui jonkun aika uuden (ne viimeisimmät HSL-teippauksineen) Tammelundilaisen ilmastoidun 8700:n kyytiin, niin huomasi, että vaikka ulkona katolla lauhdutinpuhaltimet huutaa hoosiannaa, niin sisälle puhaltaa viileää sittenkin aika "rauhallisesti" - eli tuo sisäänpuhalluksen tehon säätöohjelma on joteinkin oletuksena aika "maltilliseksi" tehty - ilmeisesti jaksaisi puhaltaa paljon kovempaa (vrt ilmastoimattomat autot), kun yleensä tulee...

----------


## Lasse

> Samalla kun joutui jonkun aika uuden (ne viimeisimmät HSL-teippauksineen) Tammelundilaisen ilmastoidun 8700:n kyytiin, niin huomasi, että vaikka ulkona katolla lauhdutinpuhaltimet huutaa hoosiannaa, niin sisälle puhaltaa viileää sittenkin aika "rauhallisesti" - eli tuo sisäänpuhalluksen tehon säätöohjelma on joteinkin oletuksena aika "maltilliseksi" tehty - ilmeisesti jaksaisi puhaltaa paljon kovempaa (vrt ilmastoimattomat autot), kun yleensä tulee...


Ilmastoidussa autossa puhalluksen ei tarvitsekaan olla yhtä voimakas, koska sisäänpuhallettu ilma on huomattavasti viileämpää kuin ilmastoimattomassa. Ilmastoitilaitteen sisäänpuhaltama ilma on yleensä alle +10 asteista. Jos sitä aletaan puhaltamaan hyvin voimakkaasti, seuraa siitä veto, ja vedosta seuraa lentsu.
Ei sekään ole tarkoitus, että ilmastoidussa autossa lämpötila on 20 astetta ulkolämmön ollessa 30, riittää kun on pari astetta alle ulkolämmön, sillä ilmastoidun ilman kosteus on huomattavasti alhaisempi, ja sitä myöten hiostavuus, kuin ulkona.

----------


## joboo

Istuin 550:ssa lähdössä Itäkeskuksesta kun kyytiin hyppäsi mies ja hän käveli taakse yhtäkkiä kuului hirvee "tum tum" ja matkustajat kääntyi katsomaan niin hän avasi katto luukun. Kuljettaja laittoi etu ovet kiinni ja meni laittamaan katto luukun kiinni ja sanoi matkustajalle "ettei sitä saa avata!"

----------


## Kuru

> Istuin 550:ssa lähdössä Itäkeskuksesta kun kyytiin hyppäsi mies ja hän käveli taakse yhtäkkiä kuului hirvee "tum tum" ja matkustajat kääntyi katsomaan niin hän avasi katto luukun. Kuljettaja laittoi etu ovet kiinni ja meni laittamaan katto luukun kiinni ja sanoi matkustajalle "ettei sitä saa avata!"


Varsinkin jos on ilmastoitu auto niin ei niitä kattoluukkuja tarvitse availla, sekoittaa ilmastoinnin toiminnan. Turhan innokkaasti osa matkustajista menee itse räpeltämään kattoluukkuja, muutaman kerran sisälämmöt ovat nousseet kun laittavat luukkuja niin että se on sille yhdelle henkilölle hyvin ja sitten ei ilma kierrä koko autossa.

----------


## chauffer

> Varsinkin jos on ilmastoitu auto niin ei niitä kattoluukkuja tarvitse availla, sekoittaa ilmastoinnin toiminnan. Turhan innokkaasti osa matkustajista menee itse räpeltämään kattoluukkuja, muutaman kerran sisälämmöt ovat nousseet kun laittavat luukkuja niin että se on sille yhdelle henkilölle hyvin ja sitten ei ilma kierrä koko autossa.


550:llä ei ole yhdessäkään autossa ilmastointia  :Biggrin:

----------


## DH12E

Jokeri-linjan 8700:t lienee vielä tuota vanhempaa mallia, jossa 4 pienempää pömpeliä katolla ja kattokanavat ties mitä muovi yms juttua, kuin 8700:ssa alussa oli.

Ei sellaisiin kai saa ilmastointilaitosta katolle yrittämälläkään...

P.S. 8700:n telimallissa on se huono homma, että takapuoleisen kattoluukun taakse jää aika pitkä tila ja jos se avataan vain takareunasta (muka vetämään ilmaa paremmin matkustamon läpi) niin sen takapuolella olijat on täysin "pullossa" kun takapuolella ei ole avattavia ikkunoitakaan. En ole oikein ymmärtänyt tuota ajatusta, miksi takapään kattoluukku halutaan avata noissa juuri noinpäin, koska siellä ihan takapäässä on poistokanavat, josta ilman pitäisi päästä ulos (vedon kai tarkoitus syntya ajoviimasta?). Jos sen takimmaisen luukun avaisi etureunasta, niin takapäänkin matkustajat pystyisi välttymään lämpöhalvaukselta samaan aikaan, kun eteen tulee ilmaa kuitenkin niin luukusta kuin ikkunoistakin - ja toki kanavapuhalluskin helpottaa.

Takareunasta takapään luukun avaamisella on ajatusta Scalassa, jossa se luukku on siellä täysin takana.

/taas talotekniikan ja ilmanvaihdon yms erikoismies täällä teoretisoimassa heh-heh  :Very Happy: /

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:33 ----------




> Varsinkin jos on ilmastoitu auto niin ei niitä kattoluukkuja tarvitse availla, sekoittaa ilmastoinnin toiminnan. Turhan innokkaasti osa matkustajista menee itse räpeltämään kattoluukkuja, muutaman kerran sisälämmöt ovat nousseet kun laittavat luukkuja niin että se on sille yhdelle henkilölle hyvin ja sitten ei ilma kierrä koko autossa.


Kannattais sitten jotain viittausta saada aikaiseksi Helb #921 - 949 autoihin, kun niissä on melkein aina molemmat luukut auki ja kuskilla oma ikkuna selällään. Ei matkustaja yllä etummaista luukkua avaamaan eli tuskin kukaan muu kun kuski on sen avannut - kun se vielä pitää omaakin ikkunaa auki...

----------


## Pera

> Kannattais sitten jotain viittausta saada aikaiseksi Helb #921 - 949 autoihin, kun niissä on melkein aina molemmat luukut auki ja kuskilla oma ikkuna selällään. Ei matkustaja yllä etummaista luukkua avaamaan eli tuskin kukaan muu kun kuski on sen avannut - kun se vielä pitää omaakin ikkunaa auki...


Suurin syy miksi noissa HelBin volvoissa 916-928 ja 941-954 on useasti kattoluukut on se että niissä niin huono ilmastointi, Ei vaan jäähdytä kunnolla ja sisällä melkein yhtä kuuma kuin ulkona vaikka on kaikki luukut on kiinni! Ainoa poikkeus on HelBit 955-957, Näissä ilmastointi toimii hyvin ja tällä viikolla itse matkustin näillä volvoilla useasti ja sisällä oli mukavan viileetä ja tuskallisen kuuma tuli kun meni ulos :Laughing:

----------


## DH12E

> Suurin syy miksi noissa HelBin volvoissa 916-928 ja 941-954 on useasti kattoluukut on se että niissä niin huono ilmastointi, Ei vaan jäähdytä kunnolla


Eli näköjään on se näin, että ensimmäisemmissä 8700:sissa on se homma vaan heikko. Ihme tavalla on puhallusteho sisäänpäin kehnompi kun ilmastoimattomissa 8700:sissa.

Samalla voi todeta sen, että uusissa 8500:sissa olisi asia kohtuullisen hyvin, jos ei kuljettaja repisi taas kaikkia aukkoja auki. Osissa noista Nobinan uusista on juuri näin se tilanne, että kuskillakin on jo ikkuna auki. Jos luukut ja ikkunat on kiinni voi tuossa Volvo 8500 autossa tulla ihan toimeen, vaikka ei siellä ihan viileätä olisikaan.

Ironista on myös todeta, että helteessä tuntuu Crosswayn sisällä paremmalta kun muualla - matkustamon lasit ovat tummempia ja kyllä sitä viileetä jaksaa puhaltaa oikein kunnolla. Ulkoapäin huomaa senkin, että helteellä Crosswayn kuskeillakin pysy oma ikkuna kiinni eli ei näköjään ole lämpöhalvauksen vaaraa siellä etupäässäkään. On halpiksissakin puolensa...

----------


## Nak

> Samalla voi todeta sen, että uusissa 8500:sissa olisi asia kohtuullisen hyvin, jos ei kuljettaja repisi taas kaikkia aukkoja auki. Osissa noista Nobinan uusista on juuri näin se tilanne, että kuskillakin on jo ikkuna auki. Jos luukut ja ikkunat on kiinni voi tuossa Volvo 8500 autossa tulla ihan toimeen, vaikka ei siellä ihan viileätä olisikaan.


Viime keskiviikkona tuli oltua pitkästä aikaa tuollaisella 8500 volvolla ajossa (NF 774/778) ja molemmissa tuo ilmastoinnin teho pääsi yllättämään, kun olen tottunut ennemminkin Scalan ilmastointiin joka ei kuljettajaa hyödytä juurikaan, näihin Volvoihin kun on laitettu nappi jolla toimii "ryöstö"puhallin kattokanavasta kuljettajan tilaan. 8500:ssa matkustamon lämpömittari huiteli kokoaika siinä 24-26c väliä kun ulkolämpötila heitteli siinä 25-27 väliä ja lauttasaaresta kloviin matkalla matkustamo jäähtyi sen verran hyvin että siellä oli todella viileän tuntuista  :Wink:  

Kattoluukut ja kuljettajan sivuikkuna pysyivät koko päivän kiinni, eikä matkustajillakaan varmasti ollut mitään intressiä avata niitä kun autossa oli viileän tuntua kokoaika  :Smile:

----------


## DH12E

Monessa paikassa lienee kuljettajien sivistämisessä olevan huomattavasti kehittämisen varaa, kun monella puuttuu ihan perustietämys koko asiasta - miksi muuten vedetään päätepysäkin lepotauon ajaksi ilmastoitujenkin autojen kaikki ovet auki. Jos auton ilmastointi toimii kunnolla, niin tuo pilaa senkin ilon joka kierroksen jälkeen taas uudestaan. 




> näihin Volvoihin kun on laitettu nappi jolla toimii "ryöstö"puhallin kattokanavasta kuljettajan tilaan


Ei ehkä tuokaan ole jokaisen tiedossa. Scalassa näyttää todellakin kuljettajalla olevan vain pikkuropelli edessä jo wanhempien autojen ajoilta lähtien. Jos ei kuljettajilla ole selvää ohjeistusta eikä (todella) varoitustarroja näkyvillä, niin monelta voi koko juttu unohtua ja jos vielä on vain harvoin joskus uudempaa autoa ajamaan sattunut, niin on selkäytimessä jo se ikkunoiden ja luukkujen valmiiksi aukominen...

Eihän sitä ole helppoa jokaisen muistaa ne eri mallien erot tuon kohdalla, että onko ilmastoinnista mitään hyötyä tai ei vai edes sitä, onko se edes autossa tai ei...

----------


## chauffer

> Ei ehkä tuokaan ole jokaisen tiedossa. Scalassa näyttää todellakin kuljettajalla olevan vain pikkuropelli edessä jo wanhempien autojen ajoilta lähtien. Jos ei kuljettajilla ole selvää ohjeistusta eikä (todella) varoitustarroja näkyvillä, niin monelta voi koko juttu unohtua ja jos vielä on vain harvoin joskus uudempaa autoa ajamaan sattunut, niin on selkäytimessä jo se ikkunoiden ja luukkujen valmiiksi aukominen...
> 
> Eihän sitä ole helppoa jokaisen muistaa ne eri mallien erot tuon kohdalla, että onko ilmastoinnista mitään hyötyä tai ei vai edes sitä, onko se edes autossa tai ei...


Ainakin Helbin uusissa Scaloissa(11xx->) on katossa kuljettajalle 2 säädettävää suutinta joista tulee sama jäähdytetty ilma kuin matkustamoonkin!

----------


## Nak

> Ainakin Helbin uusissa Scaloissa(11xx->) on katossa kuljettajalle 2 säädettävää suutinta joista tulee sama jäähdytetty ilma kuin matkustamoonkin!


Juurikin näin, mutta Scalassa niistä räppänöistä tulee ilmaa vain silloin kun automaattisesti toimiva kattokanavapuhallus on päällä ja silloin hyvin vaisusti omasta mielestä. 8500:n "Ryöstö"napilla ilmaa virtaa kylmästä kattokanavasta kokoaika kuljettajalle, eikä ole niin tukalaa kun Scalassa  :Tongue:

----------


## PKL-YTV

> En ole oikein ymmärtänyt tuota ajatusta, miksi takapään kattoluukku halutaan avata noissa juuri noinpäin, koska siellä ihan takapäässä on poistokanavat, josta ilman pitäisi päästä ulos (vedon kai tarkoitus syntya ajoviimasta?). Jos sen takimmaisen luukun avaisi etureunasta, niin takapäänkin matkustajat pystyisi välttymään lämpöhalvaukselta samaan aikaan, kun eteen tulee ilmaa kuitenkin niin luukusta kuin ikkunoistakin - ja toki kanavapuhalluskin helpottaa.


Takimmaisen kattoluukun avaaminen etureunastaan on muuten hyvä idea, mutta saattaa moottoritiellä ajettaessa aiheuttaa ylimääräistä päänvaivaa hajonneen takalasin, sekä lentoonlähteneen kattoluukun muodossa. Varsinkin Scaloissa, joissa matkustajat omatoimisesti repivät luukkuja auki/kiinni niistä hätäpoistumistiekahvoista.

----------


## joboo

Itse kuljen Scaloilla (helb 617 ja 817) näissä on kattokanavapuhallus päällä ja ikkunat auki niin on viileetä mutta on silloinki kun on ikkunat kiinni.
Näissä helb 32-36 autoissa on aivan hirveän kuuma on vain kattoluukut auki. Todella tukalaa istua 40min bussissa ja vain pienet kattoluukut auki!

----------


## vristo

Eilen oli mielestäni erityisen kuuma ja hiostava päivä. 

Oli kuitenkin yhtä juhlaa ajaa linjaa h64 ilmastoiduilla teli-Scaloilla (PL734 ja PL735); kun ikkunat ja kattoluukut pidetään visusti kiinni lämpötila auton sisällä putosi varsin ihanteelliseksi (näissäkin Scaloissa on ilmastoinnissa tehdasasetus, johon kuljettaja ei voi vaikuttaa). Kun kytken vielä ns. "hilsepuhaltimen" sekä varsinaisen pääpuhaltimen kuljettajatilassa, niin työskentelykin on mukavaa. Tiedän, etteivät jotkin kollegat siedä noiden erilaisten puhaltimien huminaa, mutta itseäni se ei haittaa.

Yhtiömme Irisbus Crosswayissa tehokas ilmastonti on puolestaan yksi parhaita ko. autojen ominaisuuksia: toimii mielestäni varsin hyvin.

Junakalustosta Flirtit sekä Sm4 ovat mukavia matkustaa ja varsinkin ensimmäiset ovat miellyttäviä niin ilmastoltaan, kuin muutenkin toteutukseltaan. Oikein harmittaa, jos tuleekin Sm1/2-juna, joissa varsinkin moottorivaunussa on aivan turkasen kuuma. Niiden ohjausvaunussa ei onneksi ole aivan niin tukalaa. Aika on mielestäni kulkenut jo noiden vanhempien sähköjunien ohi ja olisi aika korvata ne moderneimmilla kaupunkijunilla.

----------


## hana

Testasin tänään teli-Volvon 8700 vuosimallia 2010 ilmastointia. Ajoin tunnin sivun kattoluukut ja kuskin ikkuna kiinni ja ajoin toisen tunnin sivun kattoluukut ja kuskin ikkuna auki. Sisälämpötila pysyi tismalleen samana :Very Happy:  Ivecoitten ja Scalojen ilmastointi on kieltämättä parempi ja Ivecoissa auttaa vielä selvästi tummennetut lasit. Ehkä on näsä viisastelua, mutta kun sopimuksissa sanotaan, että tietyillä linjoilla tietyissä autoissa pitää olla ilmastointi niin sanotaanko siellä, että sitä pitää käyttää ja missä olosuhteissa ja pitääkö ilmastointilaiteen olla ylipäätään kunnossa kunhan sellainen teknisten tietojen mukaan bussissa on :Wink:

----------


## Nak

> Eilen oli mielestäni erityisen kuuma ja hiostava päivä. 
> 
> Oli kuitenkin yhtä juhlaa ajaa linjaa h64 ilmastoiduilla teli-Scaloilla (PL734 ja PL735); kun ikkunat ja kattoluukut pidetään visusti kiinni lämpötila auton sisällä putosi varsin ihanteelliseksi (näissäkin Scaloissa on ilmastoinnissa tehdasasetus, johon kuljettaja ei voi vaikuttaa). Kun kytken vielä ns. "hilsepuhaltimen" sekä varsinaisen pääpuhaltimen kuljettajatilassa, niin työskentelykin on mukavaa. Tiedän, etteivät jotkin kollegat siedä noiden erilaisten puhaltimien huminaa, mutta itseäni se ei haittaa.


Itsekin lauantaina ajelin pätkä-Scalalla (Nf 742) ja eräs rouva tuli olarissa kiittelemään, kun olin säätänyt sisälämpötilan viileäksi. Totesin hänelle vain että automatiikka sen tekee, itse en pysty vaikuttamaan. Tämä katsoi monttu auki  :Tongue: 

Nobinan Scaloissa ei tosiaan pysty vaikuttamaan kuljettajatilan jäähdytyspuhallukseen (tai itse en ainakaan ole sitä nappia löytänyt mistään) vaan katossa olevista suuttimista tulee ilmaa silloin, kun matkustamossa on kanavapuhallus päällä ja omasta mielestäni heikosti, kun ilmavirran tuntee vain, jos puhaltaa suoraan päin näköä. 
No koko iltapäivän verran siinä kuljettajan pukilla oli hiostavaa ja matkustamossa todella viileätä, 1-3 astetta alhaisempi lämpötila kun ulkona, ja tästä johtuen eilen (su) aamuna alkoi tuntumaan kurkussa ikävää karheutta ja tänään onkin kunnon kesäflunssa päällä  :Icon Frown:  Luulen että johtui siitä, kun kuljettajan paikalla oli koko aika pieni hiki päällä, mutta matkustamosta tunki "jäätävää" ilmaa sen verran että vilustuminen pääsi käymään  :Sad:

----------


## Nak

> Ehkä on näsä viisastelua, mutta kun sopimuksissa sanotaan, että tietyillä linjoilla tietyissä autoissa pitää olla ilmastointi niin sanotaanko siellä, että sitä pitää käyttää ja missä olosuhteissa ja pitääkö ilmastointilaiteen olla ylipäätään kunnossa kunhan sellainen teknisten tietojen mukaan bussissa on


Samaa minä olen miettinyt, nytkin alla ilmastointivikainen Nf 734 ja vika on siinä kun kompuran hihnat puuttuu syystä tai toisesta

----------


## ARTAI

Jo 19-sataa luvun viimeisellä vuosikymmenellä ajoimme työsuojelullisin toimenpitein jäähdytysilmastoituja paikkureita ja ratikoita. 

Tuolloin kyseessä oli kohtuuhintainen investointi linja-auton- ja raitiovaununkuljettajan työskentely olosuhteiden parantamiseen.

Ei ottanut siipiä alle, vaikka saimme proton, turistin FIZ  47, Finn Klimalta asennettuna ilmaiseksi. 

Useimmille kollegoille piti rautalangasta vääntää tarkoituksen olevan ympäröivän ilmatilan jäähdyttäminen eikä oman selkänahan, johon useimmat suuntasivat ne 3 kpl suuttimia jotka syöttivät jäähdytettyä ilmaa kuljettajan kapiniin.

HKL-Bussiliikenteen autoon sitä ei ilmaisuudesta huolimatta saanut asentaa silloisen bussiliikenne- ja teknisen johtajan vastustaessa ajatusta. 

STA:n liikennejohtaja Petter oli sitä vastoin avoin ajatukselle. Liekö sitten autopula tai raha, niin ei niitä useampaan autoon saatu. Vaatihan asennus 3 päivää pajalla Hyrylässä.

Raitiovaunuissa ei tuolloin olisi silloisen korjaamopäällikön mielestä sähkö riittänyt, nyt riittää hyvin kokovaunun jäähdyttämiseen.

Pohjolan kaupunkiliikenne varusti sittemmin jo koritehtaalla etutilan jäähdytysilmastoinnilla busseja ja tämä tekikin bussien etupenkeistä suosittuja jäähdyttävän vaikutuksen ulottuessa jopa 3 penkkirivin päähän

Kimmo Kaivnto sai aloitteellaan joukkoliikennelautakunnan jäsenenä, taisi olla vuosi 2007, kilpailuehtoihin tämän matkustajien mukavuutta parantavan jäähdytysilmastoinnin josta saa sen verran pisteitä kilpailutuksessa, ettei yksikään liikennöitsijä voi jättää sitä huomiotta aikoessaan pärjätä pks:lla.

Väinö Paunu Oy oli käsitykseni mukaan ensimmäinen liikennöitsijä suomessa joka teki paikkureista täysilmastoituja ja siellä ei kompuran remmejä poisteta autoista, kuten täällä pks:lla tehdään.

Korjaamoilla täällä on omat säätönsä eräälläkin liikennöitsijällä kompurat lähtevät päälle + 25°c ja lopettavat käyntinsä saavuttaessaan + 21°c. Kaiken lisäksi näyttäisi olevan niin ettei tämä kuljettajatilan jäähdytetty ilmanvaihto toimi kaikin puolin asiallisesti kaikissa korimalleissa.

Näitä asioita on saatettu käsitellä ketjun aikaisemmissa viesteissä, joten suokaa anteeksi jos on toistoa.

----------


## DH12E

> Testasin tänään teli-Volvon 8700 vuosimallia 2010 ilmastointia. Ajoin tunnin sivun kattoluukut ja kuskin ikkuna kiinni ja ajoin toisen tunnin sivun kattoluukut ja kuskin ikkuna auki. Sisälämpötila pysyi tismalleen samana Ivecoitten ja Scalojen ilmastointi on kieltämättä parempi ja Ivecoissa auttaa vielä selvästi tummennetut lasit.


Tuo 8700:n ilmastointi- ja ilmanvaihtojärjestelmä näyttää toiminnaltaan olevan ihan aivokuolleen ihmisen keksintöä - ilmastoimattomassa 8700:ssa se sentään puhaltaa usein täydelläkin nopeudella, mutta ilmastoidussa ei näytä olevaan mitään eroa sillä, kuin kuumaa on ja kuin kylmää jaksaisi jäähdytys puskea, kun puhallus itse käy koko ajan miniminopeudella. Vasta Veolian uudemmissa teli-8700 autoissa huomaa joskus puhalluksen olevan "hieman" kovemmalla. Mene tiedä, onko koko systeemin säätöohjelma aivokuolleen tekemä vai onko kyseessä jokin suunnitteluvirhe.

Ivecoissa on todellakin tummemmat lasit jotka ovat myös ihan kohdallaan, mutta totuus on kuitenkin se, että jos olisi riittävästi avattavia ikkunoita - kunnollisia eikä 8700:n tyylisiä naurettavia "räppänöitä", niin ilmastoinnin tarpeellisuus vähenisi huomattavasti. Siis ihan oikeasti - ne kaverit, jotka suunnittelee busseja, jossa ei ole ilmastointia eikä ainuttakaan avattavaa ikkunaa, tulisi viedä saunan taakse. Pitäisi olla ilmiselvää, että riittävä määrä avattavia ikkunoita on joka tapauksessa halvempaa, kun se ilmastointijärjestelmä. 

Samalla on taaks pakko todeta, että jos jäähdytysilmastointi loistaisi poissaolollaan ja olisi niitä ikkunoita, niin kattopuhalluksen lämmitystä tarvittaisiin kuitenkin, koska ihminen tarvitsee hengitysilmaa kylmälläkin eikä pakkasessa tietenkin voi pitää ikkunoita auki.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:40 ----------




> Samaa minä olen miettinyt, nytkin alla ilmastointivikainen Nf 734 ja vika on siinä kun kompuran hihnat puuttuu syystä tai toisesta


Onko kyseessä Nobinan uudet "säästötoimet", kun joku heppu on vähän mattoveitsellä poistellut noita hihnoja? Säästyyhän jonkin verran polttoainetta tuolla tavalla...

----------


## chauffer

> Pitäisi olla ilmiselvää, että riittävä määrä avattavia ikkunoita on joka tapauksessa halvempaa, kun se ilmastointijärjestelmä.


Niinhän sitä luulisi, mutta meillä kyllä tekninen johto ilmoitti että autoa tilattaessa neljä pientä avattaa ikkunaa maksaa enemmän kuin ilmastointi.

----------


## Koala

> Niinhän sitä luulisi, mutta meillä kyllä tekninen johto ilmoitti että autoa tilattaessa neljä pientä avattaa ikkunaa maksaa enemmän kuin ilmastointi.


Se ilmastointi alkaa olemaan aika arkinen volyymituote ja ei siksi välttämättä kovin kallis. Vaikka eräät täällä suhtautuvatkin siihen kuin johonkin ihmevekottimeen tulevaisuudesta ja pelonsekaisin tuntein  :Wink:

----------


## aki

Tänään matkustin linjalla v55, autona oli VT 506, eli uudehko teli-Volvo 8700LE, istuin auton etuosaan ja huomasin että kattokanavista tippui kondenssivettä penkeillä tippa silloin tällöin. Kattokanavat olivat vesihuurussa suurinpiirtein siinä kohdin missä on vastakkain istuttavat penkit auton etu-osassa, samassa kohtaa on myös katossa neljä ritilää jotka ilmeisesti liittyvät ilmastointiin? Aiemmin en ole tällaista kondenssi-ongelmaa ilmastoiduissa busseissa huomannut, mahtaako muissa busseissa esiintyä samanlaista ongelmaa tällaisella 30 asteen helteellä?

----------


## Pera

HelB 604, 605 ja 607:n asennettu ilmastointi!

----------


## Nak

> HelB 604, 605 ja 607:n asennettu ilmastointi!


myös 602:sta se löytyy

----------


## Rester

> Aiemmin en ole tällaista kondenssi-ongelmaa ilmastoiduissa busseissa huomannut, mahtaako muissa busseissa esiintyä samanlaista ongelmaa tällaisella 30 asteen helteellä?


Ainakin täällä Tampereella olen nähnyt TKL #91:n kattokanavien hikoilevan samallalailla kovilla helteillä. Taitaa olla aikalailla ominaisuus näillä helteillä, kun ovista tulee joka aukaisulla kuumaa ja kosteaa ilmaa sisälle ja kattokanavista samaan aikaan kylmää. Kovilla ovat laitteet tällä kelillä.

----------


## kuukanko

> HelB 604, 605 ja 607:n asennettu ilmastointi!


Ilmastointi joo, mutta ei siis täysitehoista ilmastointia, vaan pari kuljettajailmastointilaitteen kokoista boksia. Yhdessä niiden jäähdytysteho on alle puolet täysitehoisesta ilmastoinnista.

----------


## Koala

> Ilmastointi joo, mutta ei siis täysitehoista ilmastointia, vaan pari kuljettajailmastointilaitteen kokoista boksia. Yhdessä niiden jäähdytysteho on alle puolet täysitehoisesta ilmastoinnista.


Ne on 2x4kW, keskiverto "oikea" ilmastointi n. 20kW. Näinköhän noista on mitään iloa...

----------


## Nak

> Niinhän sitä luulisi, mutta meillä kyllä tekninen johto ilmoitti että autoa tilattaessa neljä pientä avattaa ikkunaa maksaa enemmän kuin ilmastointi.


Tästä voi johtua se että entinen Volvon esittely auto Helb 815 on varustettu sivuikkunoilla myös taka-akselin kohdalla. (Nyt vasta huomasin ne vaikka auto on pyörinyt liikenteessä kohta 4 vuotta  :Very Happy:  ) Taitaa olla ainoa 8700LE HSL-alueella, josta löytyy yhteensä 8 pientä sivuikkunaa ja kattoluukut?

Tässä Bussidatasta löytyvässä kuvassa ne jopa näkyy aika hyvin  :Smile:

----------


## Koala

> ilmastoimattomassa 8700:ssa se sentään puhaltaa usein täydelläkin nopeudella


Melko vihanneksen suunnittelema tämäkin on. Jos kattokanavapuhallus esim. täysillä niin se pysähtyy _kokonaan_ kun laittaa ovet sulkeutumaan. Jonkin aikaa sen jälkeen kun ovet ovat kokonaan sulkeutuneet alkaa ropelli pikkuhiljaa kiihdyttää nopeuttaan siten että se on taas täysillä vähän ennenkuin ollaan seuraavalla pysäkillä jossa se taas pysähtyy... Huikeaa suunnittelua, mikä tuiki tarpeellinen toiminto!

Scalassa kattokanavapuhallus pysähtyy vain namiskasta. En todellakaan ymmärrä mikä tämän ominaisuuden idea on Volvossa.

----------


## Pera

> Tästä voi johtua se että entinen Volvon esittely auto Helb 815 on varustettu sivuikkunoilla myös taka-akselin kohdalla. (Nyt vasta huomasin ne vaikka auto on pyörinyt liikenteessä kohta 4 vuotta  ) Taitaa olla ainoa 8700LE HSL-alueella, josta löytyy yhteensä 8 pientä sivuikkunaa ja kattoluukut?


 NF 410-412 ja PL 807-812:ssa on myös 8 avattavaa sivuikkunaa!

----------


## tkp

> Jos kattokanavapuhallus esim. täysillä niin se pysähtyy _kokonaan_ kun laittaa ovet sulkeutumaan. Jonkin aikaa sen jälkeen kun ovet ovat kokonaan sulkeutuneet alkaa ropelli pikkuhiljaa kiihdyttää nopeuttaan siten että se on taas täysillä vähän ennenkuin ollaan seuraavalla pysäkillä jossa se taas pysähtyy.... En todellakaan ymmärrä mikä tämän ominaisuuden idea on Volvossa.


Lienee ideana se ettei kattokanavapuhallus tee ylipainetta autoon silloin kun ovet sulkeutuu joka vaikeuttaisi ovien sulkemista. Tiedä sitten miten hyvin toimii käytännössä... Muistaakseni vanhan korimallin Ikaruksessa myös kattokanavapuhallus sammuu kun avaa ovet ja lähtee uudelleen päälle kun ovet ovat sulkeutuneet.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Muistaakseni vanhan korimallin Ikaruksessa myös kattokanavapuhallus sammuu kun avaa ovet ja lähtee uudelleen päälle kun ovet ovat sulkeutuneet.


Näin taitaa olla myös Irisbuseissa, ainakin PL:n.

----------


## Taza

> Melko vihanneksen suunnittelema tämäkin on. Jos kattokanavapuhallus esim. täysillä niin se pysähtyy _kokonaan_ kun laittaa ovet sulkeutumaan. Jonkin aikaa sen jälkeen kun ovet ovat kokonaan sulkeutuneet alkaa ropelli pikkuhiljaa kiihdyttää nopeuttaan siten että se on taas täysillä vähän ennenkuin ollaan seuraavalla pysäkillä jossa se taas pysähtyy... Huikeaa suunnittelua, mikä tuiki tarpeellinen toiminto!
> 
> Scalassa kattokanavapuhallus pysähtyy vain namiskasta. En todellakaan ymmärrä mikä tämän ominaisuuden idea on Volvossa.


Laitappas kattokanavapuhallus täysille ja raota jotakin ovea painetta vasten ihan vähäsen. Ihmiskeho ei sitä mainittua ylipainetta välttämättä erota mutta ovea raottamalla kuulet kyllä sellaisen vihellyksen ja suhinan, että ymmärrät miksi sitä puhallusta katkotaan. Niin kuin aikaisemmin todettiin niin puhalluksen katkaisun tarkoitus on varmistaa ovien kunnollinen sulkeutuminen. Ovien sulkeutumisvaiheessa matkustamossa vallitseva paine puretaan vastaavasti matkustamon takaosassa (katossa) sijaitsevan poistoilmakanavan kautta.

----------


## Koala

Toki minä tuon ymmärrän. Kertokaa te miksi se Volvossa tarvitsee sammuttaa kun Scalan ovet menee ihan normaalisti kiinni sammuttamattakin... 

Ja jos tällainen ominaisuus halutaan, se voisi toimia edes niinkuin Crossway LE:ssä että puhallus menee päälle heti kun ovet ovat kiinni ja vieläpä heti samalle teholle kuin ovia avatessa oli. Volvossa puhallus on melkeinpä suuremman osan ajasta pois päältä/hitaalla kuin esim. täysillä. Minusta Volvon viritystä on vaikea puolustella mitenkään.

----------


## MaZo

> Lienee ideana se ettei kattokanavapuhallus tee ylipainetta autoon silloin kun ovet sulkeutuu joka vaikeuttaisi ovien sulkemista. Tiedä sitten miten hyvin toimii käytännössä... Muistaakseni vanhan korimallin Ikaruksessa myös kattokanavapuhallus sammuu kun avaa ovet ja lähtee uudelleen päälle kun ovet ovat sulkeutuneet.


Itse veikkaisin, että tarkoitus on pienentää yllättäviä painevaihteluita, kun ilma lakkaa pääsemästä ovien kautta ulos. Puhaltimien hidas käynnistys nostaa paineen hitaammin kuin, jos ovet sulkeutuisivat puhaltimien pyöriessä.

----------


## joboo

Onhan tässä päässyt flunssa iskemään aina kun olen 57 siellä puhaltaa todella viileätä ilmaa ja sitkun jään pois nii olen saunassa. Eli kiitos näille kuljettajille jotka pitävät erittäin kylmiä puhalluksia päällä!

----------


## Koala

> Eli kiitos näille kuljettajille jotka pitävät erittäin kylmiä puhalluksia päällä!


Kuljettaja ei voi ilmastointia säätää.

----------


## Amatööri

> Onhan tässä päässyt flunssa iskemään aina kun olen 57 siellä puhaltaa todella viileätä ilmaa ja sitkun jään pois nii olen saunassa. Eli kiitos näille kuljettajille jotka pitävät erittäin kylmiä puhalluksia päällä!



Sulle sitä sattuu ja tapahtuu aina  :Redface:

----------


## chauffer

> Melko vihanneksen suunnittelema tämäkin on. Jos kattokanavapuhallus esim. täysillä niin se pysähtyy _kokonaan_ kun laittaa ovet sulkeutumaan. Jonkin aikaa sen jälkeen kun ovet ovat kokonaan sulkeutuneet alkaa ropelli pikkuhiljaa kiihdyttää nopeuttaan siten että se on taas täysillä vähän ennenkuin ollaan seuraavalla pysäkillä jossa se taas pysähtyy... Huikeaa suunnittelua, mikä tuiki tarpeellinen toiminto!.


Istuin juuri äsken kilpailevan yrityksen eli Nobinan Volvo 8700:ssa, nro.657. Kattokanavapuhallus toimi vallan mainiosti, n. 30 metriä pysäkiltä lähdön jälkeen puhaltaa jo täysillä. Eli pientä liioittelua taas Koalalta, harvassa pysäkit niin tiheässä kuitenkaan ovat  :Laughing:  Ja se tuuletushan pysähtyy vasta kun ovet seuraavan kerran suljetaan. Ja autossa oli ihan mukava ilmankierto muutenkin, etummainen kattoluukku oli etureunasta auki ja takimmaisen avasin myös takareunasta etureunan lisäksi, ei lainkaan tukalaa...

----------


## Koala

> Eli pientä liioittelua taas Koalalta


Istu ensi kerralla Jokerissa.

----------


## chauffer

> Istu ensi kerralla Jokerissa.


Kaikkien 8700:ten kattokanavapuhallus toimii samalla tavalla eli palautuu yhtä nopeasti täysille. Se kohta sinulla hiukan liioiteltu. Tiedän että teleissä on kuumempi ja ilma kiertää huonommin, tilaa sisällä enemmän ja sama laitteisto kuin lyhyissä on telin ilman kierrolle riittämätön. ja olen istunut Jokereissa ja monissa muissakin busseissa, jopa kuskin paikalla kohta 16 vuotta..  :Laughing:

----------


## J_J

> Kaikkien 8700:ten kattokanavapuhallus toimii samalla tavalla eli palautuu yhtä nopeasti täysille. Se kohta sinulla hiukan liioiteltu.


Liioittelua tai ei, en siltikään täysin ymmärrä tuota puhalluksen pysähtymistä ovien sulkemisen yhteydessä. Kuten on todettu, mm. Scaloissa ilmastointi puhaltaa automatiikan ohjaamalla nopeudella ovia suljettaessakin, ilman että tästä aiheutuisi ongelmia ovien kiinni menemiselle. Samoin toimii ilmastoinnit myös Lahden Autokorin edeltävän mallisarjan turistikoreissa, vaikka niissä yleensä toisena poistumisovena on kiilalukituksella varustettu vippiovi, jonka on sulkeutuakseen tultava aivan kiinni asti. Ei ongelmia näissäkään.

Kiistatonta lienee se, että kuumalla kelillä auton sisätila pysyy viileämpänä, mikäli ilmastoinnin puhallusta ei pysäytetä tai hidasteta ovien sulkemisen ajaksi. Volvolla ei kukaan ainakaan vielä tähän mennessä ole osannut ymmärrettävästi perustella, miksi puhallus ovien sulkeutumisen ajaksi pysäytetään...

----------


## chauffer

"Taza" tuon tuossa aiemmin mielestäni selitti aika hyvin, tiedä sitten mikä on totuus... kuulostaa vaan ihan loogiselta... sitä en sitten tiedä miksi muilla valmistajilla ei samaa toimintoa... Ehkä tuo Volvon ilmankierto järjestelmä on niin tarkalle laskettu että ylipainetta ei muuten saada poistettua?

----------


## Taza

> Kiistatonta lienee se, että kuumalla kelillä auton sisätila pysyy viileämpänä, mikäli ilmastoinnin puhallusta ei pysäytetä tai hidasteta ovien sulkemisen ajaksi. Volvolla ei kukaan ainakaan vielä tähän mennessä ole osannut ymmärrettävästi perustella, miksi puhallus ovien sulkeutumisen ajaksi pysäytetään...


Päätäni en pantiksi tästä kommentista laita mutta uskoisin puhalluksen pysäytyksen ovien sulkemisen ajaksi johtuvan seuraavasta: Väyläkorillisissa katuriVolvoissa (7700, 8500, 8700 ja 8900) ovien liikettä "seurataan" potentiometreillä/Hall-antureilla. Turvatoiminnoissa on määritelty oven sulkeutumiselle tietty aika eli puhutaan ns. kulmanopeudesta. Matkustamossa vallitseva ylipaine vaikeuttaisi ovien sulkeutumista sen verran, että siitä mahdollisesti koituisi ongelmia juurikin tuon kulmanopeuden kanssa tai sitten vastaavasti "ovi täysin kiinni" tiedon kanssa. En tunne muiden valmistajien rakenneratkaisuja tarkasti mutta ainakin jossain vaiheessa esim Scalan ovet on toteutettu perinteisillä mikrokytkimillä. Nämä kytkimet eivät osaa varsinaisesti kertoa oven nopeudesta mitään ja näin ollet eivät varmastikaan ole niin "nuukia" ylipaineen suhteen.

----------


## DH12E

> Kattokanavat olivat vesihuurussa suurinpiirtein siinä kohdin missä on vastakkain istuttavat penkit auton etu-osassa, samassa kohtaa on myös katossa neljä ritilää jotka ilmeisesti liittyvät ilmastointiin? Aiemmin en ole tällaista kondenssi-ongelmaa ilmastoiduissa busseissa huomannut, mahtaako muissa busseissa esiintyä samanlaista ongelmaa tällaisella 30 asteen helteellä?


Kondenssia tulee selvästi enemmän, kun on kuumempaa ja kosteampaa ulkona ja se todellakin kerääntyy sinne, missä ilmastointilaitos katossa on - Volvoissa siellä etupäässä, Ivecoissa keskellä ja Scaloissa keskioven takapuolella. Scalassa on kondenssinpoistoputket ihan takana kulmissa ja joskus ihan näkee miten sieltä valuu ihan kunnolla vettä ulos, kun lähdetään liikkeelle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:50 ----------




> Ja autossa oli ihan mukava ilmankierto muutenkin, etummainen kattoluukku oli etureunasta auki ja takimmaisen avasin myös takareunasta etureunan lisäksi, ei lainkaan tukalaa...


Tuota... jos luukun avaa niin etu- kun takareunastakin, niin pistä miettimään, onko siitä avaamisestä enää mitään hyötyä, koska pääosa sisään tulevasta ilmasta lähtee samaan tien takaisin ulos.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:53 ----------




> Se ilmastointi alkaa olemaan aika arkinen volyymituote ja ei siksi välttämättä kovin kallis. Vaikka eräät täällä suhtautuvatkin siihen kuin johonkin ihmevekottimeen tulevaisuudesta ja pelonsekaisin tuntein


Niinpä, mutta vieläkin on vaikeaa uskoa, että sopiva määrä avattavia ikkunoita voi tulla kalliimmaksi - eritoten jos on 8700-mallin kaltaiset yksikerros-lasiset turkkilaiset räppänät ("Canel Otomotiv" tai "Baskent" niissä lukee suoraan lasissa)  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:57 ----------




> Kaikkien 8700:ten kattokanavapuhallus toimii samalla tavalla eli palautuu yhtä nopeasti täysille. Se kohta sinulla hiukan liioiteltu.


Pahin ei ole se, vaan tuo aika usein nähty tapa, että kuski jättää päätepysäkillä tauon ajaksi ilmastoidussakin autossa kaikki ovet auki päästääkseen helteet takaisin sisään...

----------


## Conan

> Tuota... jos luukun avaa niin etu- kun takareunastakin, niin pistä miettimään, onko siitä avaamisestä enää mitään hyötyä, koska pääosa sisään tulevasta ilmasta lähtee samaan tien takaisin ulos.


Kyllä minulla perstuntuma sanoo että etuluukusta pitää avata etureuna ja takaluukusta takareuna jolloin ilma tulee edestä sisään, kulkee bussin läpi ja poistuu takaluukusta. Tämän lisäksi voi sitten avata etuluukusta takareunan tai takaluukusta etureunan, sillä ei liene suurta merkitystä ilmamamäärien suhteen mitä nyt saattaa vähän pyörteilyä aiheuttaa. Avaamalla molemmat luukut kummastakin reunasta saataneen sitten aikaiseksi tilanne jossa ilma tulee sisään ja menee saman tien ulos. Tämä ihan omien pähkäilyjen pohjalta, kai tätä joku on tutkinutkin? Josta tulikin mieleen että lieneekö liikennöitsijöillä ohjeistusta luukkujen aukomiseen? Täällä Kuopiossa ainakin tuntuvat kuskit aukovan luukkuja vähän miten sattuu.

----------


## J_J

> Pahin ei ole se, vaan tuo aika usein nähty tapa, että kuski jättää päätepysäkillä tauon ajaksi ilmastoidussakin autossa kaikki ovet auki päästääkseen helteet takaisin sisään...


Mikäli päätepysäkillä seistään (moottori ja siten ilmastointikin) sammuksissa vaikkapa 10 minuuttia suorassa auringonpaisteessa reilun 25 asteen lämpötilassa, on auto ovet suljettuna hetkessä huonon saunan lämpöinen sisältä. Ovet pääteseisokin ajaksi avaamalla saadaan edes pieni ilman vaihtuvuus tuulesta riippuen tuonakin aikana, jolloin sekä kuljettajalla että mahdollisilla autossa lähtöä odottavilla turisteilla on edes hieman inhimillisemmät olosuhteet. Vai väitätkö, että auto pysyy siinä ilmastoinnin viilentämässä lämpötilassa sisäilman suhteen, kun ovet pidetään kiinni ja ilmastointi pysähtyy?  :Wink: 

Toisekseen toimiva ilmastointi alkaa puhaltaa kylmää autoon heti käynnistyksen jälkeen, jolloin ulkoa tullut, näennäisesti lämmin ilma alkaa hyvin nopeasti tuntua viileämmältä ja miellyttävältä.

----------


## DH12E

> Mikäli päätepysäkillä seistään (moottori ja siten ilmastointikin) sammuksissa vaikkapa 10 minuuttia suorassa auringonpaisteessa reilun 25 asteen lämpötilassa, on auto ovet suljettuna hetkessä huonon saunan lämpöinen sisältä.


Kyllä totta se on, että riippuu tauon pituudesta ja auton ulkopinnan värityksestä - ehkä jonkun vartin aikana se jo lämpeneekin, mutta jos tauko on lyhyempi, niin se on siinä ja siinä. Melkein mustan värisen auton omistajana tietää aika hyvin, miten nopeasti se auringossa paahteiseksi muuttuu, mutta valkoisen tapauksessa voi tulos olla (ehkä edes) hieman toisempi...

----------


## J_J

> Kyllä totta se on, että riippuu tauon pituudesta ja auton ulkopinnan värityksestä - ehkä jonkun vartin aikana se jo lämpeneekin, mutta jos tauko on lyhyempi, niin se on siinä ja siinä. Melkein mustan värisen auton omistajana tietää aika hyvin, miten nopeasti se auringossa paahteiseksi muuttuu, mutta valkoisen tapauksessa voi tulos olla (ehkä edes) hieman toisempi...


Mielestäni se kuumuus auton päätepysäkkiseisokin aikana johtuu lähinnä valtavasta ikkunapinta-alasta, josta aurinko pääsee lämmittämään auton terraarion tapaan. Ulkoväri ei suuremmin vaikuta ikkunoiden kykyyn läpäistä lämpöä.

----------


## DH12E

> Se ilmastointi alkaa olemaan aika arkinen volyymituote ja ei siksi välttämättä kovin kallis.


Tuossa "ilmastointi vs avattavat ikkunat - kumpi kalliimpi" jutussa hyppää sellainenkin ajatus esille - mikä on ilmastoinnin vaikutus polttoaineen kulutukseen bussien tapauksessa. Onko siitä mitään selkeää tietoa olemassa (kun kerran jo ilmastoinnin kompuran hihnojakin on "poisteltu" jossain) ?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:29 ----------




> Mielestäni se kuumuus auton päätepysäkkiseisokin aikana johtuu lähinnä valtavasta ikkunapinta-alasta, josta aurinko pääsee lämmittämään auton terraarion tapaan. Ulkoväri ei suuremmin vaikuta ikkunoiden kykyyn läpäistä lämpöä.


Tuo valtava ikkunapinta on nykyaikaisten kaupunkibussien riesa - joskus pistää ajattelemaan, onko lasi halvempi korin valmistuksessa kun metalli  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Istu ensi kerralla Jokerissa.


Laskin tänään jokerissa 461, että ovien sulkeutumisen jälkeen kesti 20s siihen että puhaltimet teki melusaastetta katolla  :Laughing:  (en tiedä oliko niistä hyötyä kun sisälämpötila kuitenkin heilui lähes kolmessakymmenessä). Olin kytkenyt manuaalisesti puhaltimet täysille. Automaattiasennossa tuntui että mietiskelee rauhassa, että millä nopeudella sitä puhaltelisi..

----------


## Koala

> Automaattiasennossa tuntui että mietiskelee rauhassa, että millä nopeudella sitä puhaltelisi..


No tästä voisi olla kyse. Hirveän paljon Volvossa en ole istunut mutta mutta tuo 20s kuulostaa lyhyeltä kokemuksiini nähden. Väitteeni hirveästi hitaudesta ei perustu mihinkään päivittäiseen 8700:ssa istumiseen. Seison korjattuna vaikka ainaisen liioittelijan maineen jo sainkin.

----------


## chauffer

> No tästä voisi olla kyse. Hirveän paljon Volvossa en ole istunut mutta mutta tuo 20s kuulostaa lyhyeltä kokemuksiini nähden. Väitteeni hirveästi hitaudesta ei perustu mihinkään päivittäiseen 8700:ssa istumiseen. Seison korjattuna vaikka ainaisen liioittelijan maineen jo sainkin.


 Jos nyt viittaat minun mainintaani liioittelusta niin minähän tarkoitin vain sitä yhtä asiaa eli sitä että kattokanava puhallus menee kyllä uudestaan täysille ennen seuraavaa pysäkkiä  :Smile:  Anteeksi jos esitin asiani epäselvästi  :Sad:

----------


## Nak

Tänään kun oli todella sateista iltapäivällä, niin laitoin nf 448:ssa kaikki luukut ja ikkunat kiinni, mutta pidin kuitenkin kanavapuhalluksen täysillä ettei sisälle tule liian trooppinen ilma. Ihmettelin parin pysäkin ajan kun ovien avautuminen kestää, kunnes muistin mitä täällä ketjussa on puhuttu. Avasin sitten seuraavalla pysäkillä ennen ovia kuljettajan sivuikkunan ja kas kummaa, ovethan aukesi helpommin  :Redface:  Lisäksi minulla oli vähän aikaa sitten korvatulehdus jonka takia korvat ovat vähän herkällä, niin olin jopa tuntevinani paineen vaihtelun kun ovia avasi, jonka lisäksi puhaltimen ääni muuttui kun etenkin taka-ovet avasi

----------


## DH12E

Mielenkiintoista se ovien avautumisen juttu - (etuovet poislukien) ne aukeaa suoraan ulospäin eli miten voi ylipaine niiden avautumista hidastaa? Sekin, että melko lailla heti, kun ovet lähtee liikkeelle, pääsee se ylipainekin purkautumaan...

----------


## Nak

> Mielenkiintoista se ovien avautumisen juttu - (etuovet poislukien) ne aukeaa suoraan ulospäin eli miten voi ylipaine niiden avautumista hidastaa? Sekin, että melko lailla heti, kun ovet lähtee liikkeelle, pääsee se ylipainekin purkautumaan...


Etuovia lähinnä tarkoitin. Jäänyt vain erikseen mainitsematta

----------


## metanolman81

Tänään 24.8 ja eilen 23.8 tein havaintoja uusista Pohjolan Liikenteen busseista, linjalla 19 parissa Ivecossa kattoluukut levällään, samoin tänään ainakin PL 781 (uusi Scala) edestä oli kattoluukku sepposen selällään. Eikö Pohjolalla ole opastettu, ettei niitä saa avata, jos autossa on ilmastointi? Asia on eri, jos uutuuttaan on ilmastoinnit lakannu toimimasta, tms...  :Laughing:

----------


## ARTAI

Vaikeaa se on kuljettajille muutenkin. Saadessamme jäähdytysilmastoidun taukotilan VK:n, niin 2 kk meni ennenkuin uskoivat, että ovien/oven ja ikkunoiden pitää olla kiinni jotta sisällä on miellyttävä olla.

Uusissa Scaloissa vietityksen mukaan on ongelmana, ettei viileä ilma tule kuljettajan karsinaan ja siksi kuljettaja joutuu tuulettamaan sivuikkunaa auki pitäen, no alipaine imee tuolloin viileää ilmaa matkustamosta kuljettaja tilaan, mutta eihän sen näin pitäisi toimia.

----------


## chauffer

> Vaikeaa se on kuljettajille muutenkin. Saadessamme jäähdytysilmastoidun taukotilan VK:n, niin 2 kk meni ennenkuin uskoivat, että ovien/oven ja ikkunoiden pitää olla kiinni jotta sisällä on miellyttävä olla.
> 
> Uusissa Scaloissa vietityksen mukaan on ongelmana, ettei viileä ilma tule kuljettajan karsinaan ja siksi kuljettaja joutuu tuulettamaan sivuikkunaa auki pitäen, no alipaine imee tuolloin viileää ilmaa matkustamosta kuljettaja tilaan, mutta eihän sen näin pitäisi toimia.


Kaikissa 11xx Scaloissa on 2 suunnattavaa tuuletussuutinta katossa kuljettajan kohdalla, näistä tulee jäähdytysilmastoinnin jäähdyttämä ilma kuljettajan tilaan  :Cool:

----------


## joboo

Jos oikein olen huomannut niin näillä käytäväpaikan matkustajilla ei ole minkään laista ilmastointia?

----------


## Koala

> Jos oikein olen huomannut niin näillä käytäväpaikan matkustajilla ei ole minkään laista ilmastointia?


Eikös ne käytäväpaikat siellä ilmastoidussa matkustamossa ole?

----------


## J_J

> Jos oikein olen huomannut niin näillä käytäväpaikan matkustajilla ei ole minkään laista ilmastointia?


Tässäpä pahanlainen epäkohta, jota en olekaan aiemmin tullut lainkaan ajatelleeksi... Oletko muuten huomannut, että samaisilla käytäväpaikan matkustajilla ei myöskään ole minkään laisia ikkunoita, eikä myöskään seinää johon nojata?

----------


## Zambo

> Kaikissa 11xx Scaloissa on 2 suunnattavaa tuuletussuutinta katossa kuljettajan kohdalla, näistä tulee jäähdytysilmastoinnin jäähdyttämä ilma kuljettajan tilaan


Tuulettimet mielestäni ratkaisi asian aika hyvin. Niiden avulla ilma kiertää nyt hyvin ja kuljettajan tila uusissa Scaloissa on kohtuullisen viileä.

----------


## joboo

Näissä busseissa ( Helb 707-709 & 930) on koko ajan kattokanava puhallus päällä eikä lämmitystä. Ulkona -15 astetta niin sisällä on pari astetta kylmempi!

----------


## Koala

> Näissä busseissa ( Helb 707-709 & 930) on koko ajan kattokanava puhallus päällä eikä lämmitystä. Ulkona -15 astetta niin sisällä on pari astetta kylmempi!


Tämä on jo melko hurja väite... Mitä olen noilla matkustanut niin ihan ok lämpötila siellä. Kerrotko vielä miten siellä sisällä voi olla kylmempi kuin ulkona?

----------


## joboo

> Tämä on jo melko hurja väite... Mitä olen noilla matkustanut niin ihan ok lämpötila siellä. Kerrotko vielä miten siellä sisällä voi olla kylmempi kuin ulkona?


Koska koko bussissa ei ole lämmitystä päällä ja siellä vaan puhaltaa kylmäilma niskaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Koska koko bussissa ei ole lämmitystä päällä ja siellä vaan puhaltaa kylmäilma niskaan.


Seuraavaksi kertonet, mikä prosessi poistaa lämpöenergiaa ilmasta sen jälkeen kun se on ulkoilmasta imetty bussiin? Tuskin väität, että ilmastointilaite sitä jäähdyttää?

----------


## ipeniemela

No voi hyvää päivää, niissä ilmastointilaitteissahan on jäähdytys päällä kesäisin, joten kai se nyt on käytännössä mahdollista että se voi olla päällä talvisinkin? En kyllä ihmettelisi yhtään, onhan joissain busseissa kesähelteilläkin lämpöpatterit täysillä ja kaikki ikkunat kiinni...

----------


## tlajunen

> No voi hyvää päivää, niissä ilmastointilaitteissahan on jäähdytys päällä kesäisin, joten kai se nyt on käytännössä mahdollista että se voi olla päällä talvisinkin? En kyllä ihmettelisi yhtään, onhan joissain busseissa kesähelteilläkin lämpöpatterit täysillä ja kaikki ikkunat kiinni...


Päivää teillekin.  :Smile: 

Miten todennäköisenä pidät sitä, että termostaatti olisi siten rikki, että kovilla pakkasillakin pyrkii yhä vain kylmentämään sisäilmaa? Tai että ilmastoinnin ominaisuudet edes kykenisivät viilentämään pakkasilmaa? Tai että ilmastoinnin jäähdytys olisi edes talvikaudella kytketty päälle? Ja vaikka tämä jostain syystä olisikin mahdollista, niin miten todennäköisenä pidät sitä, että nimimerkki "joboo" näin ajatteli?

----------


## chauffer

> Näissä busseissa ( Helb 707-709 & 930) on koko ajan kattokanava puhallus päällä eikä lämmitystä. Ulkona -15 astetta niin sisällä on pari astetta kylmempi!


Minä ajoin tänään Helb 707:lla 2 kierrosta, tolpalta auton ottaessani, lämmintä oli kuljettajan paikalla n.25 astetta, matkustamossa n. 20. seuraavan lähdön ajoin lyhythihainen paita päällä. Noissa Man kaasuissa on matkustamon lämmitykselle/tuuletukselle 1 katkaisija. Lämmitys kytketyy aina päälle kun auton käynnistää, kuljettaja voi sen sitten napista sammuttaa jos katsoo tarpeelliseksi. Tuon saman napin takana on myös matkustamon lämmityspuhaltimet ja kattokanavatuuletus. Eli ne eivät myöskään toimi jos lämmitys kytketty pois. Ja ilmastointiahan ei ole 707-709:ssä, 930:ssä on...Enkä oikein jaksa uskoa että noissa kolmessa muussa Joboon mainitsemassa kylmässä autossa olisi sama vika että kattokanavapuhallus olisi päällä talvella, varsinkin kun sellaiseen vikaan en ole itse ikinä törmännyt sen 7 vuoden aikana kun Manneja on Helbillä ollut...  :Cool:

----------


## joboo

> Minä ajoin tänään Helb 707:lla 2 kierrosta, tolpalta auton ottaessani, lämmintä oli kuljettajan paikalla n.25 astetta, matkustamossa n. 20. seuraavan lähdön ajoin lyhythihainen paita päällä. Noissa Man kaasuissa on matkustamon lämmitykselle/tuuletukselle 1 katkaisija. Lämmitys kytketyy aina päälle kun auton käynnistää, kuljettaja voi sen sitten napista sammuttaa jos katsoo tarpeelliseksi. Tuon saman napin takana on myös matkustamon lämmityspuhaltimet ja kattokanavatuuletus. Eli ne eivät myöskään toimi jos lämmitys kytketty pois. Ja ilmastointiahan ei ole 707-709:ssä, 930:ssä on...Enkä oikein jaksa uskoa että noissa kolmessa muussa Joboon mainitsemassa kylmässä autossa olisi sama vika että kattokanavapuhallus olisi päällä talvella, varsinkin kun sellaiseen vikaan en ole itse ikinä törmännyt sen 7 vuoden aikana kun Manneja on Helbillä ollut...


Yleensä olen saannut istua bussissa huppu,lapaset ja takki korviinasti kiinni kun, siellä ei ole lämmin. Voi olla että niissä on nyt lämmitys kun olen tehnyt valituksen HSL:lle että bussissa ei ole lämmin. Tietääkseni matkustajan pitäisi saada rahalle vastinetta kun kyyti määränpäähän kuten juuri se lämmitys.

----------


## chauffer

> Yleensä olen saannut istua bussissa huppu,lapaset ja takki korviinasti kiinni kun, siellä ei ole lämmin. Voi olla että niissä on nyt lämmitys kun olen tehnyt valituksen HSL:lle että bussissa ei ole lämmin. Tietääkseni matkustajan pitäisi saada rahalle vastinetta kun kyyti määränpäähän kuten juuri se lämmitys.


Ihan yhtä lämmin oli tuo 707 myös pari viikkoa sitten kun ajoin sillä reilun viikon joka päivä. Mutta hyvä jos on korjattu  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

> Ihan yhtä lämmin oli tuo 707 myös pari viikkoa sitten kun ajoin sillä reilun viikon joka päivä. Mutta hyvä jos on korjattu


Totta! Aivan odotan kesää kun taas varmaan saa kulkea semmoisilla autoilla missä on sisällä +20-30  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Totta! Aivan odotan kesää kun taas varmaan saa kulkea semmoisilla autoilla missä on sisällä +20-30


Ja sitten valitat kun on kuuma ja ilmastointi ei toimi jne.. :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

> Ja sitten valitat kun on kuuma ja ilmastointi ei toimi jne..


Näin se vain menee. Kesällä bussissa viileä ja talvella lämmin. Kuljettajat tekevät tämän juuri toisin päin  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Näin se vain menee. Kesällä bussissa viileä ja talvella lämmin. Kuljettajat tekevät tämän juuri toisin päin


Jaa kuljettajat tekevät? Esim. Helbillä kaikissa 900-> Scalat (+kaikki Mannit ja suuri osa Ikaruksista) on automatisoitu matkustamon lämmitys, eli kuljettaja ei voi lämpötilaan vaikuttaa millään tavalla(paitsi Manneissa tuo on/off mahdollisuus) Se on sitten eri juttu kun jotkut käyvät niitä hanoja sulkemassa sieltä mihin kuljettajilla ei ole mitään asiaa...

----------


## Nak

> Näin se vain menee. Kesällä bussissa viileä ja talvella lämmin. Kuljettajat tekevät tämän juuri toisin päin


Tilanne muuttuu siinä kohtaa mielenkiintoiseksi kun matkustajat valittavat tuskaista kuumuutta bussissa,toisen mielestä lämpötilan ollessa sopiva. Itse pidän talvella _aina_ matkustamon lämmityksen säädön lähellä minimiä, minimiasetukseen lähellä on joku perusarvo esim. 15C kuten muistaakseni vanhemmassa Scalassa ja Ikaruksessa, Volvo 8700:ssa 18c, ja sehän riittää talvella matkustajalle hyvin jolla on talvikeliin sopivat vaatteet päällä  :Smile:  kuljettajan tila / auton etuosa on toki lämpimämpi n. 19-22c että itse tarkenen..

----------


## Koala

> Voi olla että niissä on nyt lämmitys kun olen tehnyt valituksen HSL:lle että bussissa ei ole lämmin.


Kaikissa on ollut lämmin tammikuun 14 ja tämän päivän välillä. Ellei sitten kuski sammuta lämmitystä Sinun matkasi ajaksi... Ylipäätään on edelleen aika hurja väite että yhdellä linjalla ajetaan joka päivä neljällä autolla joissa ei ole "lainkaan" lämmitystä... Ja vielä kattokanavatöhö päälle.

----------


## joboo

> Kaikissa on ollut lämmin tammikuun 14 ja tämän päivän välillä. Ellei sitten kuski sammuta lämmitystä Sinun matkasi ajaksi... Ylipäätään on edelleen aika hurja väite että yhdellä linjalla ajetaan joka päivä neljällä autolla joissa ei ole "lainkaan" lämmitystä... Ja vielä kattokanavatöhö päälle.


Näin se vain on ollut. Menin 7.47 bussilla tiistaina ja bussi oli kylmä ja päivällä myös. En tiedä miten teillä se bussi sitten on ollut lämmin mutta, minulle ei ainakaan.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Päivää teillekin. 
> 
> Miten todennäköisenä pidät sitä, että termostaatti olisi siten rikki, että kovilla pakkasillakin pyrkii yhä vain kylmentämään sisäilmaa? Tai että ilmastoinnin ominaisuudet edes kykenisivät viilentämään pakkasilmaa? Tai että ilmastoinnin jäähdytys olisi edes talvikaudella kytketty päälle? Ja vaikka tämä jostain syystä olisikin mahdollista, niin miten todennäköisenä pidät sitä, että nimimerkki "joboo" näin ajatteli?


Jos ilmastoinnin jäähdytys menee näillä pakkasilla päälle, niin laite jäätyy alta aikayksikön eikä ainakaan puhalla "kylmempää kuin ulkoilma".

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:02 ----------




> Yleensä olen saannut istua bussissa huppu,lapaset ja takki korviinasti kiinni kun, siellä ei ole lämmin. Voi olla että niissä on nyt lämmitys kun olen tehnyt valituksen HSL:lle että bussissa ei ole lämmin. Tietääkseni matkustajan pitäisi saada rahalle vastinetta kun kyyti määränpäähän kuten juuri se lämmitys.


Kokeilepa ensi kerralla apostolinkyytiä!  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Näin se vain on ollut. Menin 7.47 bussilla tiistaina ja bussi oli kylmä ja päivällä myös. En tiedä miten teillä se bussi sitten on ollut lämmin mutta, minulle ei ainakaan.


Itselleni on saattanut osua joku vanhempi auto jossa on saattanut olla kokonaan lämmitys rikki tms. mutta en ole kyllä yhtäkään autoa nähnyt jossa olisi tarkoituksella ilmastointi päällä... Ja että siellä olisi siltikään kylmempi kuin ulkona. Joskus on tullut aamun ekoilla lähdöillä vastaan autoja jotka eivät ole ehtineet vielä lämmetä, mutta ei silti ole ollut kylmempi kuin ulkona. Ja tosiaan kuten jotkut käyttäjät jo mainitsi on uusissa autoissa automaattiset lämmitykset, ilmatoinnit jne.

----------


## jodo

Tai sitten joboo ei vaan ymmärrä sitä että kun bussissa avataan ovet melkein joka pysäkillä, niin ei siellä kovin lämmin ole.

----------


## joboo

> Tai sitten joboo ei vaan ymmärrä sitä että kun bussissa avataan ovet melkein joka pysäkillä, niin ei siellä kovin lämmin ole.


Kyllä sen ymmärrän. Kun kerran kyseessä on MAN niin periaatteessa siellä on 1 tai 2 ovea auki. Olen koittannut patteria onko lämmin ja sekin tuntuu haaleelle.

Vai tuulettaako kuljettajat näitä busseja sitten päätepysäkeillä? :o Kyllä näissä busseissa on vaa jonku näkönen puhallus päällä ollut en nyt usko että se mistää ikkunastakaan tulee!

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä sen ymmärrän. Kun kerran kyseessä on MAN niin periaatteessa siellä on 1 tai 2 ovea auki. Olen koittannut patteria onko lämmin ja sekin tuntuu haaleelle.!


Ainakin 604:ssa jostain syystä takaosassa on kylmä, olen kokeillut vähän niin jostain sieltä vetää inhottavasti. Mutta tämä ainoastaan huomattavissa siitä kohdasta taaksepäin missä on keskioven jälkeen ne neljän paikan ryhmä, ja lämpötilaksi arvioisin n. 5-10astetta. En kuitenkaan sanoisi että on paljon kylmempi kuin ulkona. Jostain siellä vetää. Nyt en ole kyllä mennyt joulukuun jälkeen joten en tiiä onko asialle jotain tehty. Mutta tämäkin ollut ainoastaan yksi yksilö.





> Vai tuulettaako kuljettajat näitä busseja sitten päätepysäkeillä? :o Kyllä näissä busseissa on vaa jonku näkönen puhallus päällä ollut en nyt usko että se mistää ikkunastakaan tulee!


Kyllähän jotkut niitä tuulettelee muuten, hyvä kun otit asian puheeksi  :Laughing:

----------


## elakevaari

> Tai sitten joboo ei vaan ymmärrä sitä että kun bussissa avataan ovet melkein joka pysäkillä, niin ei siellä kovin lämmin ole.


Autossa kylmää, ei ennen ollut talvella, vaan sama lämpätila kuin ulkona ( pukeutumis kysymys). Kesällä oli todella kuumaa, ei ollut puhaltimia, ei paljon avattavia ikkunoita, huonot eristeet autoissa, moottori lämmitti sisätilat. Kun silloin olisi ollut tällaiset sivut mitä palautetta olisi tullut? 
Ps. en puutu nykytekniikkan koska ennen ovet toimi paineilmalla, riittävällä paineella ja manuaalisilla säätimillä, ilman turva reunoja. Auton korit oli suuniteltu näihin olosuhteisiin. Samoin auton tekniikka oli raakaa, tämänpäivän heikot ei jaksaisi ajaa näitä autoja.

----------


## citybus

> Tai sitten joboo ei vaan ymmärrä sitä että kun bussissa avataan ovet melkein joka pysäkillä, niin ei siellä kovin lämmin ole.


Vaikka "joboo"lla onkin vähän persoonallinen tapa kirjoittaa, ei kannata heti alkaa morkkaamaan. Kyse on siis MAN-autoista, olen itsekin niillä eräänkin tuhatta kilometriä ajanut.

Sattuipa tässä muuan kirpeänä talvipäivänä Leppävaaran asemalle vaihtoon Espoon sisäisellä linjalla 23 kuljeskellut auto. Auton sisälämpötila oli todellakin reippaasti pakkasen puolella ja kuljettaja manasi tilannetta. MAN:ssa on lämmityksen säätöpaneelissa 5 näppäintä, joissa kaikissa on vain kuvasymboli, jotka eivät välttämättä kaikille kuljettajille aukea. Kuva, jossa kaksi matkustajaa istuu peräkkäin, tarkoittaa matkustamon lämmitystä. Kun tämän nappulan led-valo palaa, lämmitys on päällä ja pyrkii n. +21 asteeseen. Kun led-valo ei ole päällä, lämmitys on kokonaan pois päältä.

Tämä vaihtoon tullut kuljettaja oli tympääntynyt keskiovella sijaitsevien lämminilmapuhaltimien kovaan ääneen, ja painellut säätöpaneelia, kunnes puhaltimet olivat sammuneet. Ongelman aiheutti se, että puhaltimet ovat automaattisesti sisälämpötilan mukaan ohjatut - niitä ei saa erikseen sammutettua. Ja kun puhaltimet sammuivat, sammui koko lämmitys.

Eli joboo voi hyvinkin olla oikeassa. HELB:n kuljettajajoukkoon todellakin mahtuu mahdoton määrä kuljettajia, joille sopivan sisälämpötilan löytäminen, ja toisinaan matkustamon lämmittäminen ylipäätään, on ylivoimaista.

----------


## Koala

> Eli joboo voi hyvinkin olla oikeassa. HELB:n kuljettajajoukkoon todellakin mahtuu mahdoton määrä kuljettajia, joille sopivan sisälämpötilan löytäminen, ja toisinaan matkustamon lämmittäminen ylipäätään, on ylivoimaista.


Voi olla näinkin. Tuntuu vain uskomattomalta että kaikki H45 kuljettajat ottaisivat lämmityksen pois päältä joboon astuessa kyytiin tai kaikissa neljässä H45 vakioMANnissa olisi jopa kylmempi kuin ulkona.

----------


## joboo

> Voi olla näinkin. Tuntuu vain uskomattomalta että kaikki H45 kuljettajat ottaisivat lämmityksen pois päältä joboon astuessa kyytiin tai kaikissa neljässä H45 vakioMANnissa olisi jopa kylmempi kuin ulkona.


Kyllä niissä nytten on lämmitys päällä ja puhallus pois  :Smile: . Mutta minkä sille voi kun kylmä bussissa oli.

----------


## ipeniemela

Niin no, vaikka kattokanavapuhallus periaatteessa vain kierrättäisi ilmaa auton ulkopuolelta, niin sisäilma saattaa tuntua ulkoilmaa kylmemmältä vedon puhaltaessa suoraan niskaan. Tätähän ulkoilmassa ei tapahdu.

Itse matkustan päivittäin töihin e21:llä ja kyseessä on mitä ilmeisimmin yksi aamun ensimmäisistä ajettavista lähdöistä, sillä autot ovat usein jääkylmiä, ikäänkuin ne olisi juuri otettu varikolta ajoon. Vaan normaaliahan tämä on näin talvisin, kyllä se auto siitä parin sivun jälkeen varmasti lämpenee. Epäilen, ettei Nobinalla ole juurikaan mahdollisuuksia auton esilämmittämiseen perustuen erääseen varsin rapsakkaan pakkassäiseen maanantaiaamuun vuosi sitten, jolloin Nobinan lähdöistä jäi huomattava määrä ajamatta autojen ollessa jäässä viikonlopun seisonnan jäljiltä..

----------


## Nak

> Epäilen, ettei Nobinalla ole juurikaan mahdollisuuksia auton esilämmittämiseen perustuen erääseen varsin rapsakkaan pakkassäiseen maanantaiaamuun vuosi sitten, jolloin Nobinan lähdöistä jäi huomattava määrä ajamatta autojen ollessa jäässä viikonlopun seisonnan jäljiltä..


Vaikka autot notkuvatkin koko yön lohkolämmitin päällä varikolla, on lohkolämmittimen teho niin pieni, ettei se jaksa vajaata 100l pakkasnestettä pitää kuin juuri plussan puolella (kovemmilla pakkasilla tuskin sitäkään). Jos tehoa olisi enemmän voi vaan kuvitella energiankulutuksen määrän. Kuitenkin, jos kaikki on kunnossa ja webasto toimii niin autossa pitäisi alkaa olemaan lämmön tuntua jo viimeistään leppävaarassa mainitsemassasi esimerkissä.

----------


## citybus

> Epäilen, ettei Nobinalla ole juurikaan mahdollisuuksia auton esilämmittämiseen perustuen erääseen varsin rapsakkaan pakkassäiseen maanantaiaamuun vuosi sitten, jolloin Nobinan lähdöistä jäi huomattava määrä ajamatta autojen ollessa jäässä viikonlopun seisonnan jäljiltä..


HELB:llä tämä ongelma ratkaistiin laittamalla pakkasviikonloppuisin maanantaiaamuna lähtevät autot käyntiin jo sunnuntai-iltana. Voi sitä käryn määrää...

----------


## chauffer

> HELB:llä tämä ongelma ratkaistiin laittamalla pakkasviikonloppuisin maanantaiaamuna lähtevät autot käyntiin jo sunnuntai-iltana. Voi sitä käryn määrää...


käry ja käry; lähinnä vesihöyryä... satun olemaan kyseisessä firmassa usein käynnistämässä noita busseja aamuisin ja pihalla ei dieselin käryä tule kuin muutamasta huoltamattomasta lisälämmittimestä. Kaikissa esim. Ruhan varikon busseissa on vähintään euro2 päästönormit täyttävä pakokaasujen puhdistus järjestelmä(alle 10:ntä poikkeusta lukuunottamatta). Saastuttavat varmaan vähemmän kuin se loputon henkilöautojen virta ruuhka-aikoina Mannerheimintiellä  :Cool:

----------


## citybus

> käry ja käry; lähinnä vesihöyryä... satun olemaan kyseisessä firmassa usein käynnistämässä noita busseja aamuisin ja pihalla ei dieselin käryä tule kuin muutamasta huoltamattomasta lisälämmittimestä. Kaikissa esim. Ruhan varikon busseissa on vähintään euro2 päästönormit täyttävä pakokaasujen puhdistus järjestelmä(alle 10:ntä poikkeusta lukuunottamatta). Saastuttavat varmaan vähemmän kuin se loputon henkilöautojen virta ruuhka-aikoina Mannerheimintiellä


Kannattaa käydä haistelemassa autojen pysäköintikannella tuulettomalla säällä  :Wink:  No, varmasti ilma "pilaantuu" vähemmän kuin manskulla, ja ymmärrän täysin, että aamulla autojen on oltava liikkeellä, mutta ei yhdenkään diesel- tai muunkaan polttomoottorin pakokaasupäästöjä vielä ihan vesihöyryn tasolle ole saatu tiivistettyä  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> Kannattaa käydä haistelemassa autojen pysäköintikannella tuulettomalla säällä  No, varmasti ilma "pilaantuu" vähemmän kuin manskulla, ja ymmärrän täysin, että aamulla autojen on oltava liikkeellä, mutta ei yhdenkään diesel- tai muunkaan polttomoottorin pakokaasupäästöjä vielä ihan vesihöyryn tasolle ole saatu tiivistettyä


Jos ihan tarkkoja ollaan niin kaasu bussien ns.pakokaasut on lähinnä vesihöyryä, ja esim. Eev. päästönormit täyttävän auton päästöt ovat vielä pienemmät... tosin erilaisia päästöjä niistä tulee läpi mutta kuitenkin  :Laughing:

----------


## aki

Tänään kun matkustin Veolian teli-volvolla 504 niin ilmastoinnista ei kyllä ollut tietoakaan, autossa oli kuuma kuin saunassa eikä minkäänlaista ilmastoinnin huminaa kuulunut. Tiedä sitten oliko ilmastointi ollenkaan päällä vai epäkunnossa?

----------


## tohpeeri

Minkähän takia meillä on alettu panostaa tähän "ilmastointiin" ? Olen vakaasti sitä mieltä, että ainakin matkustajan kannalta avattavat sivuikkunat ja ehkä vielä kattoluukkukin on kaikkein parasta herkkua kesäkuumalla. Kyllähän ne lävet talvella kiinni pysyvät. "Vanhaan" systeemiin luotetaan ainakin yhä mm. Tukholmassa ja Tallinnassa eikä näiden paikkojen ilmasto kovin paljon ainakaan Helsingistä eroa. Esim. allekirjoittanut ei astu aikavälillä toukokuu- syyskuu Jokeriin ellei ole ihan pakko koska ne ovat järjestään täysiä saunoja.

----------


## chauffer

> Minkähän takia meillä on alettu panostaa tähän "ilmastointiin" ? Olen vakaasti sitä mieltä, että ainakin matkustajan kannalta avattavat sivuikkunat ja ehkä vielä kattoluukkukin on kaikkein parasta herkkua kesäkuumalla. Kyllähän ne lävet talvella kiinni pysyvät. "Vanhaan" systeemiin luotetaan ainakin yhä mm. Tukholmassa ja Tallinnassa eikä näiden paikkojen ilmasto kovin paljon ainakaan Helsingistä eroa. Esim. allekirjoittanut ei astu aikavälillä toukokuu- syyskuu Jokeriin ellei ole ihan pakko koska ne ovat järjestään täysiä saunoja.


Jokereissahan on juurikin nuo avattavat sivuikkunat ja kattoluukut,EIKÄ ilmastointia  :Laughing:  Eli juuri se mitä matkustajan kannalta mielestäsi parasta ja silti et niihin suostu kesällä menemään, en ymmärrä...

----------


## tohpeeri

> Jokereissahan on juurikin nuo avattavat sivuikkunat ja kattoluukut,EIKÄ ilmastointia  Eli juuri se mitä matkustajan kannalta mielestäsi parasta ja silti et niihin suostu kesällä menemään, en ymmärrä...


 Istun yleensä takaosassa ja siellähän enemmistö penkeista on. Jos kaksi räppänää saa edessä auki ja kattoluukkukin on suhteellisen kaukana takaosasta ei niistä juuri hyötyä ole. Kyllä niissä autoissa jokin mättää enkä taatusti ole ainoa hikoilija, pikemmiten päin vastoin.

----------


## Koala

> Istun yleensä takaosassa ja siellähän enemmistö penkeista on. Jos kaksi räppänää saa edessä auki ja kattoluukkukin on suhteellisen kaukana takaosasta ei niistä juuri hyötyä ole. Kyllä niissä autoissa jokin mättää enkä taatusti ole ainoa hikoilija, pikemmiten päin vastoin.


Mä en nyt kanssa tajua, ensin sanot ettet ymmärrä ilmastointiin panostamista ja toteat heti perään ettet suostu astumaan ilmastoimattomaan jokeriin? Ihan tosi: täh?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Koala

Olen lueskellut havainnoista että joihinkin Nobinan busseihin on asennettu ilmastoinnit mutta livenä en ole nähnyt, kysymys kuuluu siis että onko kyseessä samanlaiset pömpelit kuin HelBin 600-sarjan MANneissa ja 800-sarjan Scaloissa vai jotakin muuta?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Mä en nyt kanssa tajua, ensin sanot ettet ymmärrä ilmastointiin panostamista ja toteat heti perään ettet suostu astumaan ilmastoimattomaan jokeriin? Ihan tosi: täh?



Ainakin ko. firmalla bussit ovat yhtä kuumia oli ilmastointi tai ei. Tarkoitan lähinnä näitä viime vuosien Volvoja missä ei kuitenkaan takaosassa saa ikkunoita auki. Mutta sanottakoon, että esim. Pohjolan liikenteen autoissa ilmastointi tuntuu toimivan vaikka edelleenkin pitäisin parempana avattavia ikkunoita.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olen lueskellut havainnoista että joihinkin Nobinan busseihin on asennettu ilmastoinnit mutta livenä en ole nähnyt, kysymys kuuluu siis että onko kyseessä samanlaiset pömpelit kuin HelBin 600-sarjan MANneissa ja 800-sarjan Scaloissa vai jotakin muuta?


Näyttäisi ulospäin tämän kaltaisilta: http://www.eberspaecher.com/fileadmi..._136_G3_01.pdf

----------


## Nak

> Näyttäisi ulospäin tämän kaltaisilta: http://www.eberspaecher.com/fileadmi..._136_G3_01.pdf


Tässä Joonas Pion kuvassa näkyy hyvin tuo katolla oleva ilmastointilaite, kun taas esim. tässä kuvassa tuonne kattopuhaltimien koteloiden väliin jää selvä väli. Tästä tunnistaa onko Volvossa ilmastointia vai ei  :Wink:

----------


## Koala

Aahaa, eli nämä ovat ihan täysitehoisia vekottimia.

----------


## zige94

> Aahaa, eli nämä ovat ihan täysitehoisia vekottimia.


Ainakin HelBin jälkikäteen asennetut ovat todella hyviä vekottimia, mukavan raikas sää bussin sisällä kun ulkona kauheen tunkkainen hellesää  :Smile:

----------


## Pera

Tänään matkustin HelBin Hybridi Volvolla 1202 ja hyvin toimii ilmastointi, sisällä oli mukavan vilpoista kun taas ulkona oli lämmin ja kostea ilma. :Smile:  Ainoa miinus oli se että etummainen ilmastointilaite tiputti vettä sisälle. :Laughing:

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Tänään matkustin HelBin Hybridi Volvolla 1202 ja hyvin toimii ilmastointi, sisällä oli mukavan vilpoista kun taas ulkona oli lämmin ja kostea ilma. Ainoa miinus oli se että etummainen ilmastointilaite tiputti vettä sisälle.


Onko muuten havaintoja siitä, vaikuttaako ilmastointilaite hybridin toimintaan?
Olen matkustanut HelB:n hybridillä vain kerran, mutta Oslossa vastaavilla autoilla pystyi havaitsemaan, että kovalla helteellä ilmastoinnin joutuessa työskentelemään kunnolla oli virrankulutus sen verran suurta, ettei polttomoottori sammunut edes pidemmillä pysäkki-/liikennevalopysähdyksillä.

----------


## Pera

> Onko muuten havaintoja siitä, vaikuttaako ilmastointilaite hybridin toimintaan?
> Olen matkustanut HelB:n hybridillä vain kerran, mutta Oslossa vastaavilla autoilla pystyi havaitsemaan, että kovalla helteellä ilmastoinnin joutuessa työskentelemään kunnolla oli virrankulutus sen verran suurta, ettei polttomoottori sammunut edes pidemmillä pysäkki-/liikennevalopysähdyksillä.


Eipä tässä HelB 1202:sakaan moottori sammunut kertaakaan kun ilmastointi oli jatkuvasti täydellä teholla.

----------


## vristo

Eihän hybridibussi mikään sähköbussi ole, vaan sähköavusteinen bussi. Göteborgissa menimme samanlaisella bussilla kun HelBin sekä Turun Volvot, linjalla 60 (Redbergsplatsen - Masthugget) joka kiipeää kummassakin päässä varsin jyrkkiä mäkiä. Päätepysäkille noita ylämäkiä mentäessä tämän I-Shift-vaihteisen Volvon dieselmoottori (5-litrainen dieselmoottori) ei sammunut kertaakaan, mutta alas tulleessa joka kerta ja joitain välejä päästiin kokonaan sähkömoottorin voimin. Hieman "hämäränoloista" kun bussin moottori sammuu kun tullaan pysäkille. Esimerkiksi meillä HSL-alueella ei taida olla sellaisia bussilinjoja, joissa hybridibussi pääsisi oikeuksiinsa, mutta tuolla Göteborgin linjalla 60 se sopi juuri tarkoitukseensa ja palvelee kantakaupungissa sellaisia alueita, joihin ei ole mahdollista rakentaa raitiotietä.

Göteborgiin hankittiin 25 Volvo-hybridibussia:

http://news.volvogroup.com/2012/06/1...g-in-goteborg/

----------


## chauffer

> Onko muuten havaintoja siitä, vaikuttaako ilmastointilaite hybridin toimintaan?
> Olen matkustanut HelB:n hybridillä vain kerran, mutta Oslossa vastaavilla autoilla pystyi havaitsemaan, että kovalla helteellä ilmastoinnin joutuessa työskentelemään kunnolla oli virrankulutus sen verran suurta, ettei polttomoottori sammunut edes pidemmillä pysäkki-/liikennevalopysähdyksillä.


No tuota, eihän sen pysähdyksen pituus edesauta dieselmoottorin sammumista, se pituus tuskin on ennustettavissa  :Laughing:  Tuo hybridin sammuminen pysäkeillä on suoraan riippuvainen kuljettajan ajotavasta, sopivasti ennakoiva ajo ja rauhalliset kiihdytykset pitävät akuissa tarpeeksi virtaa. Ja kun dieselmoottori sammuu esim. liikennevaloissa pidemmäksi aikaa, se käynnistyy uudelleen auton ollessa vielä paikallaan ja virran vähentyessä liikaa...  :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:49 ----------




> Eihän hybridibussi mikään sähköbussi ole, vaan sähköavusteinen bussi.Hieman "hämäränoloista" kun bussin moottori sammuu kun tullaan pysäkille. Esimerkiksi meillä HSL-alueella ei taida olla sellaisia bussilinjoja, joissa hybridibussi pääsisi oikeuksiinsa


Kyllä tuo ainakin H42:lla toimii vallan mainiosti, kuljettajasta riippuen. H24 taas ei ole hybridille otollisin linja, siellä se ei monella pysäkillä sammu...

----------


## Nak

Ah, kesä ja kärpäset lähestyy  :Smile:  mukavaa kytkeä ilmastointi päälle kun bussissa alkaa tulemaan tukalan kuuma  :Laughing:  tosin enpä ole vielä tänä(kään) keväänä yhtenkään toimivaan sellaiseen törmännyt.. Kun joku viisas on keksinyt vaatia tuollaista, olisi myös voinut vaatia niiden vuosihuollon pakolliseksi, tai edes kunnon säätö mahdollisuudet puhaltimille ja riittävät kattoluukut ja sivuikkunat KUN se ei toimi  :Wink:

----------


## joboo

Itse kyllä olen huomannut että, lämmitys pelaa ja ikkunat ovat kiinni, näinhän se matka toimii! Vaikka bussissa oli pinellä kattokanavatuuletus niin räväytin kuiteskin kattoluukun auki, johan alko helpottamaan matkaa  :Very Happy:  Kuljettajat käyttäkää sitä ilmastointia tuolla ei oo enään talvi!

----------


## chauffer

> Itse kyllä olen huomannut että, lämmitys pelaa ja ikkunat ovat kiinni, näinhän se matka toimii! Vaikka bussissa oli pinellä kattokanavatuuletus niin räväytin kuiteskin kattoluukun auki, johan alko helpottamaan matkaa  Kuljettajat käyttäkää sitä ilmastointia tuolla ei oo enään talvi!!


Se ilmastointi on lähes kaikissa automatisoitu, ei kuljettaja sen käyttöön voi vaikuttaa. Ilmastointi kytkeytyy kun sisälämpötila n. +25(olettaen että toimii) Ja sen tiedän että yhdessäkään meidän autossa missä tuo pienitehoinen jälkiasennus ilmastointi(2 konetta) se ei toimi, kompressori vika.  :Mad:

----------


## zige94

> Se ilmastointi on lähes kaikissa automatisoitu, ei kuljettaja sen käyttöön voi vaikuttaa. Ilmastointi kytkeytyy kun sisälämpötila n. +25(olettaen että toimii) Ja sen tiedän että yhdessäkään meidän autossa missä tuo pienitehoinen jälkiasennus ilmastointi(2 konetta) se ei toimi, kompressori vika.


Parhaimmat ilmastoinnin mitä olen nähnyt on HelBin 10xx, 11xx ja 12xx Scaloissa. Siellähän oikein t-paidalla kesän helteissä palelee  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

> HelBin 10xx...kesän helteissä palelee


Samaa mieltä, muistan vieläkin todella hyvin kun 510:llä matkustin #1001:lla, sai melkein "hytistä" vaikka ulkona oli lähemmäs +30..  :Laughing:  Ilmanvirtaus on todella kylmä noissa, joka ei tietenkään väärin ole, kyllä sillä meni mielellään Myyrmäki-Tapiola väliä..  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Parhaimmat ilmastoinnin mitä olen nähnyt on HelBin 10xx, 11xx ja 12xx Scaloissa. Siellähän oikein t-paidalla kesän helteissä palelee


Juu, noissa onkin parhaat laitteet  :Very Happy:  Mutta 8xx- Scaloissa ja Volvoissa ja lentokentän 6xx Manneissa ei toimi.. :Frown:

----------


## Karosa

En tiedä onko muilla firmoilla, mutta ainakin Veolian Ivecoissa on itse säädettävä ilmastointi, eli voi kuljettaja itse päättää lämpötilan, mun mielestä se on +/-, sillä kuljettaja voi säätää sen oman maun mukaan, jolloin taas matkustajilla voi olla liian kuuma/kylmä, mielipiteitä?

----------


## chauffer

> En tiedä onko muilla firmoilla, mutta ainakin Veolian Ivecoissa on itse säädettävä ilmastointi, eli voi kuljettaja itse päättää lämpötilan, mun mielestä se on +/-, sillä kuljettaja voi säätää sen oman maun mukaan, jolloin taas matkustajilla voi olla liian kuuma/kylmä, mielipiteitä?


Kuljettajan mielipide; Suurimmalle osalle kuljettajista kaikki automaattisesti toimiva on ehdoton koska manuaalisia laitteita ei osata/haluta säätää oikein  :Mad:  Henkilökohtaisesti pidän manuaalisia säätöjä parempana itselleni  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

> pidän manuaalisia säätöjä parempana itselleni


Sitä en epäile missään vaiheessa. .  :Laughing: 

Automaattinen ilmastointi ainakin Scaloissa, tähtää +21*c lämpötilaan, mun mielestä se voisi olla vaikkapa 16-18*c sen 21 sijaan.

----------


## chauffer

> Sitä en epäile missään vaiheessa. . 
> 
> Automaattinen ilmastointi ainakin Scaloissa, tähtää +21*c lämpötilaan, mun mielestä se voisi olla vaikkapa 16-18*c sen 21 sijaan.


Oletko kokenut tuon 16-18 astetta jäähdytettynä ilmana?  :Eek:  Minä kokeilin kerran piruuttani 9xx Scalassa missä manuaalisesti säädettävä ilmastointi, +18 säädettynä keskiovien luona tuo tuntui kylmältä että t-paidalla en olisi siellä istunut! Ulkona oli tuolloin +25... Lämpötila tuntuu aivan erilaiselta lämmitettynä 18 asteeseen kuin jäähdytettynä 18 asteeseen  :Tongue:  Ja ilmastoinnilla jäähdytetty ilma pitäisi olla korkeintaan 3-5 astetta viileämpi kuin ulko-ilma, silloin se tuntuisi miellyttävältä...  :Cool:

----------


## Nak

Nobinan Ivecossa ainakin +/- säätää vain kuljettajan lämpötilaa. Matkustamon lämpö/jäähdytyspuhaltimiin pystyi sitten vaikuttamaan jollain tapaa. 
Vdl:ssä et voi vaikuttaa mihinkään, ja jos suljet kuumaa puhaltavat matkustamon puhaltimet, sammuu myös kuljettajan puhaltimet..
Volvossa parhaiten säätömahdollisuuksia, puhaltimien teho helppo säätää ja kattolämmityksen säätö. 
Volvossa usein ilmastoinnin toimimattomuuden lisäksi kattolämmitys paahtaa täysillä  :Sad: 
Scalassa et voi vaikuttaa mihinkään, yleensä etupuhaltimen vaijerikin on poikki/jumissa  :Laughing: 

Automaattisesti toimivat on ihan ok, jos ne vain toimisi, itse tykkään kyllä yleensä vähän avittaa ilmastoinnin toimintaa kytkemällä typerän kattolämmityksen pois ja tarpeen vaatiessa lisätä puhallustehoa (Volvossa joilla onneksi enimmäkseen saan ajaa) Volvossa ilmastoinnin saa myös pakkokytkettyä päälle, muissa ei tätä mahdollisuutta taida olla? Eikä tietty niissä Volvoissakaan, joista hihnat ovat lentäneet mäelle tai ilmastointi on muuten vaan viallinen. 

Olen huomannut sen, että kun se ilmastointi ei toimi niin pelkkä kattopuhallus on heikompaa kun ilmastoimattomassa. Yksi syy miksi Volvossakin on tehottoman oloinen ilmastointi, on se että ovia avataan muutaman minuutin välein ja jäähdytetty ilma karkaa ovista ja suljettaessa ovet puhaltimet sammuu  :Sad:  

Parempi ilman

Lisäys: Nobinalla Scalojen lämmönsäädöt lukittiin sen jälkeen kun muutamasta autosta hajosi kompurat. Eivät kestäneet jauhaa täysillä kokoaika kun yrittivät jäähdyttää 10 astetta ulkolämpötilaa alhaisemmaksi. Mä olisin lämpötilasta sitä mieltä että 0-3 astetta alhaisempi riittää, ilmastoinnin jippo kun on siinä että se kuivattaa ilmaa, jolloin tuntuu viileämmältä. Vinkkinä myös se, että ilmastointikaan ei pysty vaikuttamaan auringon valoon, kannattaa (aina) istua varjon puolella, ja silloinkin vielä käytävän puolella  :Wink:

----------


## J_J

> Nobinan Ivecossa ainakin +/- säätää vain kuljettajan lämpötilaa. Matkustamon lämpö/jäähdytyspuhaltimiin pystyi sitten vaikuttamaan jollain tapaa. 
> Vdl:ssä et voi vaikuttaa mihinkään, ja jos suljet kuumaa puhaltavat matkustamon puhaltimet, sammuu myös kuljettajan puhaltimet..
> Volvossa parhaiten säätömahdollisuuksia, puhaltimien teho helppo säätää ja kattolämmityksen säätö. 
> Volvossa usein ilmastoinnin toimimattomuuden lisäksi kattolämmitys paahtaa täysillä 
> Scalassa et voi vaikuttaa mihinkään, yleensä etupuhaltimen vaijerikin on poikki/jumissa 
> 
> Automaattisesti toimivat on ihan ok, jos ne vain toimisi, itse tykkään kyllä yleensä vähän avittaa ilmastoinnin toimintaa kytkemällä typerän kattolämmityksen pois ja tarpeen vaatiessa lisätä puhallustehoa (Volvossa joilla onneksi enimmäkseen saan ajaa) Volvossa ilmastoinnin saa myös pakkokytkettyä päälle, muissa ei tätä mahdollisuutta taida olla? Eikä tietty niissä Volvoissakaan, joista hihnat ovat lentäneet mäelle tai ilmastointi on muuten vaan viallinen. 
> 
> Olen huomannut sen, että kun se ilmastointi ei toimi niin pelkkä kattopuhallus on heikompaa kun ilmastoimattomassa. Yksi syy miksi Volvossakin on tehottoman oloinen ilmastointi, on se että ovia avataan muutaman minuutin välein ja jäähdytetty ilma karkaa ovista ja suljettaessa ovet puhaltimet sammuu  
> ...


Tässä viestissä on todella paljon asiaa, silti muutama kommentti:

Mikäli Volvon automatiikka ei osaa kattolämpöä kytkeä pois, se ei onnistu myöskään "ajotietokoneen" valikon kautta. Tällöin vika on luultavasti kattolämmityksen nestekiertoa ohjaavassa magneettiventtiilissä tai saman piirin "Bürkert -purkissa" joka ei sulje ko. nestekiertoa lainkaan.

Scalassa on etulämmityksen ilmavirran ohjauksen sekä vesiventtiilin ohjaus todellakin toteutettu vaijerivälitteisenä. Vaijerit venyy, toisinaan katkeavat, joten näissä tapauksissa säätäminen mieleiseksi on kokolailla mahdotonta. Toisaalta esim. Volvo 8700:n sähkömoottorein ohjattu etulämmön suuntaus yhdessä sähköohjatun vesiventtiilin kanssa ei sekään ole kaikkein luotettavin ratkaisu.

----------


## zige94

> Juu, noissa onkin parhaat laitteet  Mutta 8xx- Scaloissa ja Volvoissa ja lentokentän 6xx Manneissa ei toimi..


Jep jep, ei ole vaikeaa valita liikennöitsijää kesällä (jos vaihtoehtoja on)  :Wink:  h79:llä tulee matkusteltua kesän alussa kesätöihin, jossa on yht. 6 kesää jo oltu (tosin tänä kesänä en enään olekkaan siellä kuin muutaman päivän). Parina ekana päivänä piti aina vähän seurata, että missä h79:n aamun vuorossa aikarajan 8:10-8:40 on Scala, ja sitten kun se vuoro selvisi niin menin aina sillä  :Laughing:  Olikohan nyt 9xx-Scalaa? Ainakin monissa autoissa 8700LE autoissa, minkä firman tahansa, on todella tehoton tai huonosti toimiva ilmastointi. Ivecoissa on ihan ok, saa nähdä miten Veolian VDL:t pärjää.

----------


## chauffer

> Ainakin monissa autoissa 8700LE autoissa, minkä firman tahansa, on todella tehoton tai huonosti toimiva ilmastointi.


Helbin Ruhan varikolla moni kuljettaja on kehunut Volvo 8700 sarjasta autojen 941-954 ilmastointia todella tehokkaaksi  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pera

Tänään matkustin Veolian autoilla 1231 ja 1246:lla ja ilmastointi toimi niin hyvin että sisällä oli kuuma kuin saunassa :Mad:

----------


## Koala

Paras ilmastointi on minusta ehdottomasti Scalassa, viime elokuussa pidin poikkeuksetta tehokkaana myös Nobinan VDL:ien ilmastointia.

----------


## KriZuu

> Tänään matkustin Veolian autoilla 1231 ja 1246:lla ja ilmastointi toimi niin hyvin että sisällä oli kuuma kuin saunassa


Sama juttu oli Pohjolan Volvossa #802.

----------


## Prompter

> Sama juttu oli Pohjolan Volvossa #802.


802 on teli-Scala, jossa ei ole matkustajatilan ilmastointia. Tarkoititko kenties 872?

----------


## KriZuu

> 802 on teli-Scala, jossa ei ole matkustajatilan ilmastointia. Tarkoititko kenties 872?


Ahaa joo. No ihmekkös oli niin kuuma. Kyllä se oli 802, mutta en edes tajunnut että siellä ei ole ilmastointia.  :Very Happy:  Pienen pieni viileän vire siellä kyllä pyöri, mutta sekin sitten tietysti ovista. Olisi pitänyt tajuta...

----------


## zige94

> Ahaa joo. No ihmekkös oli niin kuuma. Kyllä se oli 802, mutta en edes tajunnut että siellä ei ole ilmastointia.  Pienen pieni viileän vire siellä kyllä pyöri, mutta sekin sitten tietysti ovista. Olisi pitänyt tajuta...


Mutta se ei ollut Volvo kuten mainitsit, vaan teli scala kuten Prompter sanoi, eli oliko automalli eli Volvo oikein ja numero väärä vai malli oikein ja kirjoitit vain määrän vallin?

----------


## KriZuu

> Mutta se ei ollut Volvo kuten mainitsit, vaan teli scala kuten Prompter sanoi, eli oliko automalli eli Volvo oikein ja numero väärä vai malli oikein ja kirjoitit vain määrän vallin?


Oho, jopas mä nyt flippailen. Tosiaan Scalahan se on. Keskiviikkoilta ennen päivän lomaa teettää tätä  :Wink:

----------


## citybus

Jos ilmastointi ei toimi, se ei toimi. Ja jos tilanne on kuten muuan varikolla viime kesänä, että kaikki ilmastointikorjaustaitoiset miehet ovat yhtäaikaisesti lomilla, tilanne on kurja.

Mutta suurin ongelma etenkin niiden satojen ilmastoimattomien autojen kohdalla on kuljettajien kädettömyys. Okei, ymmärrän, ettei 120-kiloinen keuhkoahtaumasta kärsivä kuljettaja välttämättä pääse kiipeämään etukattoluukun luokse, mutta hänkin saa kyllä kattokanavapuhalluksen parilla napsauksella päälle. Itse tarkkailen AINA ilmastoimattomalla autolla ajaessani sisälämpötilamittaria ja pidän kattoluukkuja auki jos lämpötila alkaa nousta. Kattokanavapuhallusta pidän käytännössä aina päällä, jos ulkolämpötila on yli 10 plusasteen, sillä tämän päivän kokemukset jälleen osoittivat, kuinka tukalaa autossa on matkustaa, kun minkäänlainen ilmavirta ei käy mistään suunnasta.

Onko kuljettajan todella liian haastavaa yrittää ymmärtää ajamansa teknisen laitteen hyvin yksinkertaisia toimintoja? Juu, ainahan kattokanavapuhallus voi olla toimimatta. Itselleni näin on tosin käynyt viimeksi viime kesänä.

----------


## J_J

> Kattokanavapuhallusta pidän käytännössä aina päällä, jos ulkolämpötila on yli 10 plusasteen, sillä tämän päivän kokemukset jälleen osoittivat, kuinka tukalaa autossa on matkustaa, kun minkäänlainen ilmavirta ei käy mistään suunnasta.


Kattokanavapuhalluksen päällä pitämisestä on myös se pieni hyöty, että esim. pysäkeille pysähtyessä kadusta nouseva pöly ei tunkeudu aivan niin helposti autoon, kun auto on jatkuvasti edes hieman "ylipaineinen". Automaatti-ilmastoidut, kattokanavalämmityksellä varustetut autot toimivat näin, myös talvella, jolloin vastaavasti kylmän ulkoilman sisään tunkeutuminen pienenee huomattavasti.

----------


## Overdriver

> Parhaimmat ilmastoinnin mitä olen nähnyt on HelBin 10xx, 11xx ja 12xx Scaloissa. Siellähän oikein t-paidalla kesän helteissä palelee


Matkustamossa on varmasti mukavaa, mutta ainakin muutama näistä autoista tykkää kesähelteilläkin puhaltaa kuskille pelkästään kuumaa ilmaa, eikä turvaohjaamo ainakaan edistä ilman kiertämistä...

----------


## citybus

> Matkustamossa on varmasti mukavaa, mutta ainakin muutama näistä autoista tykkää kesähelteilläkin puhaltaa kuskille pelkästään kuumaa ilmaa, eikä turvaohjaamo ainakaan edistä ilman kiertämistä...


Totta, ilmastoidun Scalan ajaminen on aika karmaisevaa. Katossa on muutama pikku räppänä, josta pitäisi tulla kylmää ilmaa, mutta käytännössä niistä ei juuri iloa ole. Etupuhallin ei puhalla jäähdytettyä ilmaa, joten kuljettajan kannalta ilmastointi näissä autoissa on aika lailla yhtä tyhjän kanssa. HELB:llä ei 10XX-scaloissa (vai oliko -11?) edes ole pientä tuulettimenräppänää kierrättämässä ilmaa katossa.

----------


## J_J

> Matkustamossa on varmasti mukavaa, mutta ainakin muutama näistä autoista tykkää kesähelteilläkin puhaltaa kuskille pelkästään kuumaa ilmaa, eikä turvaohjaamo ainakaan edistä ilman kiertämistä...


Se, ettei kaluston teknisiä vikoja korjata, ei liene suoranaisesti auton syytä/huonoutta?

----------


## joboo

Kyllä näissä HelB 804-810 ilmastointi toimii hyvin eilen huomasin kun istuin HelB 808 niin vaikka se oli tosi hiljasella ja puhals kylmää ilmaa ni se auttoi kumman hyvin.

----------


## Overdriver

> Se, ettei kaluston teknisiä vikoja korjata, ei liene suoranaisesti auton syytä/huonoutta?


Oli vika kenen tahansa, sellaisia nuo olivat jo pakasta vedettynä, ja osa on huoltojen jälkeen yhä.

----------


## chauffer

> Kyllä näissä HelB 804-810 ilmastointi toimii hyvin eilen huomasin kun istuin HelB 808 niin vaikka se oli tosi hiljasella ja puhals kylmää ilmaa ni se auttoi kumman hyvin.


Juu, syytäkin toimia noissa kun on tämän kevään aikana asennetut ja ihan Volvon toimesta  :Laughing:  Eivät ole niitä Pheroksen pieni tehoisia vaan muistaakseni Eberit... Edit; aikaisemmin laitoin ettei 8xx sarjan Scaloissa ja Volvoissa toimi, volvo lipsahti sinne vahingossa  :Redface:

----------


## J_J

> Oli vika kenen tahansa, sellaisia nuo olivat jo pakasta vedettynä, ja osa on huoltojen jälkeen yhä.


Että etulämmittimestä ei saanut kuin kuumaa edes uutena? Hyvin hoidettu hankinta sitten autojen tilanneen tahonkin osalta  :Smile:

----------


## Lasse

> Onko kuljettajan todella liian haastavaa yrittää ymmärtää ajamansa teknisen laitteen hyvin yksinkertaisia toimintoja? Juu, ainahan kattokanavapuhallus voi olla toimimatta. Itselleni näin on tosin käynyt viimeksi viime kesänä.


Viime kesänä matkustin eräällä seutulinjalla. Noustessani kyytiin, autossa oli tukalan kuuma, ja syyksi paljastui että kattokanavista puhalsi kuumaa ilmaa täydellä teholla. Hetkeä myöhemmin eräs matkustaja kävi huomauttamassa asiasta naiskuljettajalle, joka tokaisi:
"Nuo lämmöt ei mulle kuulu!"
Jotenkin tuntuu olevan kaikki vaikeaa tuolla HSL liikinteessä.

----------


## Nak

> Viime kesänä matkustin eräällä seutulinjalla. Noustessani kyytiin, autossa oli tukalan kuuma, ja syyksi paljastui että kattokanavista puhalsi kuumaa ilmaa täydellä teholla. Hetkeä myöhemmin eräs matkustaja kävi huomauttamassa asiasta naiskuljettajalle, joka tokaisi:
> "Nuo lämmöt ei mulle kuulu!"
> Jotenkin tuntuu olevan kaikki vaikeaa tuolla HSL liikinteessä.


Ehkäpä kuljettaja tarkoitti sanoa, että kaikki on viimeiseen asti automaattisesti toimivaa, ettei hän vain pysty vaikuttamaan asiaan mitenkään. Esim Scala ja Vdl ovat autoja, joiden matkustamon lämmitykseen/jäähdytykseen kuljettaja ei pysty vaikuttamaan. Paitsi menemällä pannuhuoneeseen sulkemaan hanoja  :Shocked:

----------


## Prompter

> Ehkäpä kuljettaja tarkoitti sanoa, että kaikki on viimeiseen asti automaattisesti toimivaa, ettei hän vain pysty vaikuttamaan asiaan mitenkään. Esim Scala ja Vdl ovat autoja, joiden matkustamon lämmitykseen/jäähdytykseen kuljettaja ei pysty vaikuttamaan. Paitsi menemällä pannuhuoneeseen sulkemaan hanoja


Näinhän asia valitettavasti on. Vähän aika sitten menin Nobinan Lauttasaaren teli-Volvolla #764 linjalla h66A ja bussi oli kuin sauna. Syykin löytyi: patterit hehkuivat kuumaa lämpöä kuin sydäntalvella ikään! Kävin tästä kuljettajalle sanomassa, ja hän sanoi olevansa kykenemätön vaikuttamaan asiaan, kun kaikki säädöt ovat salasanan takana. Miksiköhän asia on näin? Ovatko jotkin kuljettajat rikkoneet säädöt, kun ne ovat olleet käytettävissä?

----------


## Lasse

> Ehkäpä kuljettaja tarkoitti sanoa, että kaikki on viimeiseen asti automaattisesti toimivaa, ettei hän vain pysty vaikuttamaan asiaan mitenkään. Esim Scala ja Vdl ovat autoja, joiden matkustamon lämmitykseen/jäähdytykseen kuljettaja ei pysty vaikuttamaan. Paitsi menemällä pannuhuoneeseen sulkemaan hanoja


Auto oli Ikarus E94.

----------


## J_J

> Ovatko jotkin kuljettajat rikkoneet säädöt, kun ne ovat olleet käytettävissä?


Veikkaan, että ammattitaidottomien kuljettajien vuoksi on ollut pakko mennä tähän "kiinteään, joka keliin sopivaan" säätöön. Osa kuljettajista kun vääntää lämmöt täysille aina "talvella", oli ulkolämpötila sitten +5 tai -25 astetta. Toisaalta samat tyypit sitten saattavat "kesällä" säätää ilmastointiautomatiikan minimiin (yleensä 16-18 astetta plussaa) riippumatta siitä, onko ulkona +10 tai +30 astetta. Laitteistot eivät käytännössä pysty toteuttamaan etenkään jatkuvasti ovien avaamista sisältävässä kaupunkiliikenteessä näitä toiveita, kuormittuvat liikaa ja sitten sanovat jostain kohtaa järjestelmää poks.

Mikäli laitteiden käyttäjille saataisiin taottua päähän laitteiden käytön oikeat periaatteet, ei tämän kaltaisia lukittuja lämpötiloja olisi varmasti koskaan keksitty. Pitää myös huomioida, että vaikka liikennöitsijä a:n Scalan tai 8700:n lämmönsäätö on lukittu, saattaa liikennöitsijä b:n vastaavissa autoissa olla säätömahdollisuus edelleen olemassa.

----------


## citybus

> Auto oli Ikarus E94.


Eräällä liikennöitsijällä suurimmassa osassa Ikaruksista matkustamon lämmönsäädin on poistettu kokonaan ja teipattu kojetauluun teipit "matkustamon lämmönsäätö automatisoitu". Silti en ole vielä kertaakaan törmännyt ikarukseen, jossa kattokanavapuhallusta ei saisi pois päältä. Mutta ei siellä tietääkseni mitään kattokanavalämmitystä pitäisi olla.

----------


## Beenari

Varsinkin Ikaruksissa tuntuu olevan yleinen ominaisuus, että ilmastointilaite toimii talvella ja lämmityslaite kesällä.

----------


## J_J

> Varsinkin Ikaruksissa tuntuu olevan yleinen ominaisuus, että ilmastointilaite toimii talvella ja lämmityslaite kesällä.


Kenellä on HSL-liikenteessä Ikaruksessa ilmastointilaite?

----------


## Lasse

> Veikkaan, että ammattitaidottomien kuljettajien vuoksi on ollut pakko mennä tähän "kiinteään, joka keliin sopivaan" säätöön. Osa kuljettajista kun vääntää lämmöt täysille aina "talvella", oli ulkolämpötila sitten +5 tai -25 astetta. Toisaalta samat tyypit sitten saattavat "kesällä" säätää ilmastointiautomatiikan minimiin (yleensä 16-18 astetta plussaa) riippumatta siitä, onko ulkona +10 tai +30 astetta. Laitteistot eivät käytännössä pysty toteuttamaan etenkään jatkuvasti ovien avaamista sisältävässä kaupunkiliikenteessä näitä toiveita, kuormittuvat liikaa ja sitten sanovat jostain kohtaa järjestelmää poks.
> 
> Mikäli laitteiden käyttäjille saataisiin taottua päähän laitteiden käytön oikeat periaatteet, ei tämän kaltaisia lukittuja lämpötiloja olisi varmasti koskaan keksitty. Pitää myös huomioida, että vaikka liikennöitsijä a:n Scalan tai 8700:n lämmönsäätö on lukittu, saattaa liikennöitsijä b:n vastaavissa autoissa olla säätömahdollisuus edelleen olemassa.


Valitettavasti on juuri näin. Hyvin usein (etenkin edellisessä työpaikassa) sai auton joka oli säädetty nin alas kuin mahdollista. Ei laitteet sitä kestä.
Myös Koiviston Autolla siirryttiin ainakin Kabussien osalta käytäntöön, jossa lämmönsäätöyksikkö piilotettiin muovilevyn alle.

Toisaalta katselin kerran kun Veolian ihka uusi ilmastoitu Volvo 8700 kaarsi Tikkurilan asemalle. Lauhdevettä autosta tuli sangollinen, joten ainakin sen perusteella ilmastointi myös olisi toiminut. Siinä kuljettaja sitten repäisi kaikki kattoluukut auki ja ajoi seuraavaan lähtöön.
Kun ajaa vasta-aurinkoon, ilmastointi ei välttämättä kauheasti auta kuljettajan paikalla. Se että siinä on kuuma, ei tarkoita että näin olisi koko autossa.

----------


## chauffer

> Viime kesänä matkustin eräällä seutulinjalla. Noustessani kyytiin, autossa oli tukalan kuuma, ja syyksi paljastui että kattokanavista puhalsi kuumaa ilmaa täydellä teholla. Hetkeä myöhemmin eräs matkustaja kävi huomauttamassa asiasta naiskuljettajalle, joka tokaisi:
> "Nuo lämmöt ei mulle kuulu!"
> Jotenkin tuntuu olevan kaikki vaikeaa tuolla HSL liikinteessä.





> Auto oli Ikarus E94.





> Varsinkin Ikaruksissa tuntuu olevan yleinen ominaisuus, että ilmastointilaite toimii talvella ja lämmityslaite kesällä.


Juu, yhdessäkään Ikaruksessa ei ole kattolämmitystä eikä ilmastointia  :Laughing:  Eli ulkoilmaa tulee kattokanavista. Ja se tarra kojelaudassa tarkoittaa vain ja ainoastaan matkustamon patterilämmityksen automatiikkaa, kaikki puhaltimet saa kyllä päälle/pois ihan katkaisijasta...

----------


## tkp

> Juu, yhdessäkään Ikaruksessa ei ole kattolämmitystä eikä ilmastointia  Eli ulkoilmaa tulee kattokanavista. Ja se tarra kojelaudassa tarkoittaa vain ja ainoastaan matkustamon patterilämmityksen automatiikkaa, kaikki puhaltimet saa kyllä päälle/pois ihan katkaisijasta...


STA:n "vanhan" mallin Ikaruksissa piti olla kattokanavalämmitys, mutta en sitten tiedä onko ne ikinä toiminut.

----------


## chauffer

> STA:n "vanhan" mallin Ikaruksissa piti olla kattokanavalämmitys, mutta en sitten tiedä onko ne ikinä toiminut.


Voin kertoo, ei ole ollut...  :Laughing:

----------


## jodo

Puhallukset vain.

----------


## zige94

Pitäisköhän muistuttaa taas liikennöitsijöistä siitä että opettaa kuljettajilleen sen ilmastoinnin käytön?  :Very Happy:  Nyt parina päivänä ollut mukavat helteet, kahdella bussilla matkustanut, 74N (uusi VDL 1217) ja 76B (NF 807) eikä kummassakaan ollut ilmastoinnista tai edes kattokanavapuhalluksesta tietoakaan. 74N:n kuski ei edes tiennyt miten sellainen toimii, kukaan kuulemma ikinä kertonut. Ihmekkään jossei ilmastoinnit sun muut ole päällä kun kuljettajia ei opasteta niitä käyttämään, vai annetaanko kuskeilla vaan joku ohjekirjanen?

----------


## Karosa

> kun kuljettajia ei opasteta niitä käyttämään, vai annetaanko kuskeilla vaan joku ohjekirjanen?


Eikös noissa oo automaattinen ilmastointi? Voi myös olla että se on noissa ollut epäkunnossa.

----------


## zige94

> Eikös noissa oo automaattinen ilmastointi? Voi myös olla että se on noissa ollut epäkunnossa.


Volvoissa (ainakin Nobinan 8500LE:ssä) muistaakseni ainakin on nappi josta se ilmastointi kuitenkin kytkeytyy päälle, ellen sitten väärin muista... VDL:stä ei ole mitään tietoakaan. Kai niissä on kuitenkin nappi josta menee päälle ja pois vaikka muuten olisikin automatisoitu?

----------


## Karosa

> Volvoissa (ainakin Nobinan 8500LE:ssä) muistaakseni ainakin on nappi josta se ilmastointi kuitenkin kytkeytyy päälle, ellen sitten väärin muista... VDL:stä ei ole mitään tietoakaan. Kai niissä on kuitenkin nappi josta menee päälle ja pois vaikka muuten olisikin automatisoitu?


Hmm, varmasti näin onkin, mutta eikös napeissa yleensä oo joku iconi tai vastaavaa, ja viimeistään teksti sen alapuolella mihin se on.. Ja uskoisin että se manuaali mikä uudesta bussista annetaan, kertoo viimeistään sen. 

Ainakin Nobinalla ne mitä 8900LE:stä sekä VDL Citea LLE-120:sta jaettiin, oli hyviä, ja ne kertoivat selkeästi jokaisen toiminnon.

----------


## zige94

> Hmm, varmasti näin onkin, mutta eikös napeissa yleensä oo joku iconi tai vastaavaa, ja viimeistään teksti sen alapuolella mihin se on.. Ja uskoisin että se manuaali mikä uudesta bussista annetaan, kertoo viimeistään sen. 
> 
> Ainakin Nobinalla ne mitä 8900LE:stä sekä VDL Citea LLE-120:sta jaettiin, oli hyviä, ja ne kertoivat selkeästi jokaisen toiminnon.


Tekstiä ei ainakaan Nobina 8500LE:ssä ole, mutta se kuva siinä napissa on... No vähintäänkin kyseenalainen, ota siitä selvää mitä yritetään ilmaista...  :Laughing: 

Mun mielestä aika kehnoa jos vain annetaan "manuaali" käteen, eikä näytetä kunnolla etenkää kun, uskaltaisikohan sanoa puolet HSL-liikenteen bussikuskeista on ulkomaalaisia tai ulkomaalaistaustaisia ja uskaltaisikohan sanoa että neljäsosa ei puhu hyvin suomea.

----------


## Nak

Volvossa 8500/8700/8900 06-> on ilmastointinappulana selkeä lumihiutale. Volvossa ilmastointi toimii automaattisesti, mutta tuosta napista sen voi pakkokytkeä päälle. 
Vdl:ssä (ainakin lle) on A/C nappi josta se kytketään päälle. Se on päällä jos on, mutta voi olla myös poiskin päältä, riippuu kuka sitä on painanut viimeksi ja miksi. Sen vieressä on kyllä merkkivalo.

Tietysti jos tai kun ilmastoinnissa on vikaa, ei tähän auta vaikka päällään pomppisi  :Wink: 

Ulkolais kuskeja alkaa varmaan olemaan 3/4 osaa ja 2/4 osaa kaikista kuskeista puhuu / ymmärtää heikosti suomea :P

----------


## chauffer

> Volvossa 8500/8700/8900 06-> on ilmastointinappulana selkeä lumihiutale. Volvossa ilmastointi toimii automaattisesti, mutta tuosta napista sen voi pakkokytkeä päälle.


Ainakin kaikissa Helbin Volvoissa(8700), missä ilmastoisti ollut uudesta asti, ilmastointi on auto käynnistettäessä aina päällä, napista sen saa sitten halutessaan kytkeä pois. Mannissa taas lämmitys ja tuuletus järjestelmä, matkustamon kaikki puhaltimet(saman napin takana kaikki) on automaattisesti päällä(napista sammuu sitten kaikki), ilmastointi pitää erikseen laittaa päälle. Scalassa lämmitys ja ilmastointi täysin automatisoitu, kuljettaja ei saa ilmastointia pois päältä.

----------


## Nak

> Ainakin kaikissa Helbin Volvoissa(8700), missä ilmastoisti ollut uudesta asti, ilmastointi on auto käynnistettäessä aina päällä, napista sen saa sitten halutessaan kytkeä pois. Mannissa taas lämmitys ja tuuletus järjestelmä, matkustamon kaikki puhaltimet(saman napin takana kaikki) on automaattisesti päällä(napista sammuu sitten kaikki), ilmastointi pitää erikseen laittaa päälle. Scalassa lämmitys ja ilmastointi täysin automatisoitu, kuljettaja ei saa ilmastointia pois päältä.


Volvon napissa on kolme asentoa. Valo palaa, niin se toimii automaattisesti, kun valo vilkkuu se on pakkokytkettynä päälle ja valo sammuksissa se on pois päältä. Tosin meillä ei yhteenkään 8700 Volvoon ole uutena tullut ilmastointia, vaan jälkiasennetuissa on uudemman mallin lämmönsäätimet ja napit. 658-664:ssä ilmastointinappi on erikseen lämmönsäätimestä.
Scalastakin sen koko järjestelmän saa sammumaan kun räpläilee sitä valikkoa. En tiedä sitten miten ilmastointi toimii Helbin 9xx Scaloissa, eikö niissä ollut ilmastoinnin ohjaus erikseen?

----------


## chauffer

> Volvon napissa on kolme asentoa. Valo palaa, niin se toimii automaattisesti, kun valo vilkkuu se on pakkokytkettynä päälle ja valo sammuksissa se on pois päältä. Tosin meillä ei yhteenkään 8700 Volvoon ole uutena tullut ilmastointia, vaan jälkiasennetuissa on uudemman mallin lämmönsäätimet ja napit. 658-664:ssä ilmastointinappi on erikseen lämmönsäätimestä.
> Scalastakin sen koko järjestelmän saa sammumaan kun räpläilee sitä valikkoa. En tiedä sitten miten ilmastointi toimii Helbin 9xx Scaloissa, eikö niissä ollut ilmastoinnin ohjaus erikseen?


Juu 9xx-Scaloissa saa säädettyä manuaalisesti, myös lämpötilan. Ja 9xx-Volvoissa meillä ilmastointi alkuperäisenä...

----------


## tohpeeri

Viitaten taannoiseen mielipiteeseeni olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että avattavat sivuikkunat olisivat parasta ilmastointia. Jotain mätää täytyy olla, kun nyt kesäsäiden saavuttua, joka kerta kun istun Volvo 8900:ssa, on kuin olisin saunassa. Eroa ei ole Nobinan, Veolian eikä Pohjolan liikenteen autoissa. Sen sijaan Veolioan VDL:issä ilmastointi toimii. Onko muilla samanlaisia kokemuksia?
  PS   Myös ratikoissa  ilmastointi yleensä toimii.

----------


## ess

> Viitaten taannoiseen mielipiteeseeni olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että avattavat sivuikkunat olisivat parasta ilmastointia. Jotain mätää täytyy olla, kun nyt kesäsäiden saavuttua, joka kerta kun istun Volvo 8900:ssa, on kuin olisin saunassa. Eroa ei ole Nobinan, Veolian eikä Pohjolan liikenteen autoissa. Sen sijaan Veolioan VDL:issä ilmastointi toimii. Onko muilla samanlaisia kokemuksia?
>   PS   Myös ratikoissa  ilmastointi yleensä toimii.


Ei ainakaan välipalanivelissä toimi. Ei se mikään ihmekään ole kun ovet ovat niin väljät ja ihmiset yleensä avaavat ikkunat. Eilen matkustin Sm5:lla ja Sm1/2:lla ja kyllä tuli selväksi miten hyvä ilmastointi avattavat sivuikkunat on verrattuna kunnon kylmäkoneisiin. Aivan sama onko ne ikkunat auki vai ei.

----------


## Pera

> Viitaten taannoiseen mielipiteeseeni olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että avattavat sivuikkunat olisivat parasta ilmastointia.


Ei todellakaan ole. :Laughing: 



> Jotain mätää täytyy olla, kun nyt kesäsäiden saavuttua, joka kerta kun istun Volvo 8900:ssa, on kuin olisin saunassa. Eroa ei ole Nobinan, Veolian eikä Pohjolan liikenteen autoissa. Sen sijaan Veolioan VDL:issä ilmastointi toimii. Onko muilla samanlaisia kokemuksia?


Minulla taas on päinvastainen kokemus, itse kun olen noilla Volvoilla matkustanut niin kyllä niissä ilmastointi toimii ihan hyvin. :Smile:  Aina kun olen mennyt noilla Veolian VDL:llä niin joka kerta näissä on ollu kuuma kuin saunassa. :Mad:

----------


## vristo

Olen myös huomannut, että kun Volvo 8900:n ilmastoasetus (kojelaudan monitoiminäytöstä) on tilassa "auto", on jäähdytys aika heikkoa. Kun muutan kattopuhaltimen asetuksen tilaan "max" jäähdytys on tehokkaampaa.

Paras ilmastointi on mielestäni Irisbus Crossway LE:issä. Myös matkustamissani VDL:issä on ollut tehokas jäähdytys.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Olen myös huomannut, että kun Volvo 8900:n ilmastoasetus (kojelaudan monitoiminäytöstä) on tilassa "auto", on jäähdytys aika heikkoa. Kun muutan kattopuhaltimen asetuksen tilaan "max" jäähdytys on tehokkaampaa.
> 
> Paras ilmastointi on mielestäni Irisbus Crossway LE:issä. Myös matkustamissani VDL:issä on ollut tehokas jäähdytys.


Olen Crosswayista ihan samaa mieltä, siksi olkin hämmästyttävää n. viikko sitten ajaessani s74:ssä. Siellä nimittäin oli kuuma, olsiko ilmastointi unohtunut laittaa päälle?

----------


## vristo

> Olen Crosswayista ihan samaa mieltä, siksi olkin hämmästyttävää n. viikko sitten ajaessani s74:ssä. Siellä nimittäin oli kuuma, olsiko ilmastointi unohtunut laittaa päälle?


Ainakin edustamani liikennöitsijän Crossway LE:issä pitää ilmastointi tosiaankin laittaa päälle joka kerta kun auton käynnistää. Nappia pitää siis painaa.

----------


## aki

Matkustin eilen linjalla 435 nobinan autolla 825 (VDL) joka oli kuin sauna, tänään sama auto tuli kohdalle linjalla 345, edelleen matkustamo oli yhtä kuuma. Ilmastoinnin humina kyllä selvästi kuului ja kun kokeilin kattokanavan sivureunassa olevaa venttiiliä, niin kyllä sieltä jonkinlainen puhallus kävi. Onko noitten VDL:n ilmastointi sitten niin tehoton vai eikö vain ole tarpeeksi kovalla kun lämpöä oli kuin saunassa? Esimerkiksi juuri eilen oli mukavaa matkustaa helb 1124:lla jossa oli todella mukavan vilpoista ja ilmastointi toimi juuri niinkuin pitääkin. Kyllä ilmastoimattomassakin bussissa on ihan mukava matkustaa jos vaan kattoluukut ja sivuikkunaräppänät on avattu.

----------


## Pera

> Onko noitten VDL:n ilmastointi sitten niin tehoton vai eikö vain ole tarpeeksi kovalla kun lämpöä oli kuin saunassa?.


Kyllä noissa ihan tehokas ilmastointi on (jos vain toimii) mm. itse matkustin eilen Veolian 1248:lla ja sisällä oli mukavan vilposta.  :Smile: 


> Kyllä ilmastoimattomassakin bussissa on ihan mukava matkustaa jos vaan kattoluukut ja sivuikkunaräppänät on avattu.


Tästä minä olen kyllä erimieltä mm. Eilen oli tosi kuuma päivä ja kun matkustin HelB 205:lla jossa oli kattoluukut ja sivuikkunat auki niin kyllä sisällä oli silti todella kuuma että hiki valui!

----------


## sm3

Eri ihmiset kokevat lämmön eri tavalla, toiset sietävät paremmin toiset huonommin. Siitä johtunee nuo kokemuserot.

----------


## aki

> Eri ihmiset kokevat lämmön eri tavalla, toiset sietävät paremmin toiset huonommin. Siitä johtunee nuo kokemuserot.


Näinhän se on, jonkun mielestä +30 asteen helle ei tunnu missään kun taas toisista +30 on täyttä tuskaa, itse kuulun tähän jälkimmäiseen ryhmään. Bussien ilmastointia on kuitenkin helppo vertailla kun eilenkin matkustin peräkkäin kahdella ilmastoidulla bussilla, siis helb 1124 ja Nf 825, ensimmäisessä ilmastointi selvästi toimi ja jälkimmäisessä ei, tai ei ainakaan riittävän tehokkaasti.

----------


## Koala

Voi olla että kompressorin hihna on "mystisesti" kadonnut niinkuin joskus on käynyt  :Wink:  Tai sitten jo suht uusissakin busseissa on kylmäaineet paenneet taivaalle... Joka tapauksessa, olisihan tämä pitänyt arvata että ilmastointi hankitaan kyllä mutta ekan kuukauden jälkeen se on romutukseen asti rikki  :Sad:

----------


## joboo

Huomasin yksi päivä kun kuljin Helb 611 missä ei ole ilmastointi mutta siellä oli kattokanava puhallus tarpeeksi kovalla ja puhalsi viileetä ilmaa niin se oli yhtä hyvä kuin olisi matkustanut Helb 807.

----------


## tlajunen

> Huomasin yksi päivä kun kuljin Helb 611 missä ei ole ilmastointi mutta siellä oli kattokanava puhallus tarpeeksi kovalla ja puhalsi viileetä ilmaa niin se oli yhtä hyvä kuin olisi matkustanut Helb 807.


Miten sieltä kattokanavasta puhaltaa viileää ilmaa, jos kerran bussissa ei ole ilmastointia?

----------


## sm3

> Näinhän se on, jonkun mielestä +30 asteen helle ei tunnu missään kun taas toisista +30 on täyttä tuskaa, itse kuulun tähän jälkimmäiseen ryhmään. Bussien ilmastointia on kuitenkin helppo vertailla kun eilenkin matkustin peräkkäin kahdella ilmastoidulla bussilla, siis helb 1124 ja Nf 825, ensimmäisessä ilmastointi selvästi toimi ja jälkimmäisessä ei, tai ei ainakaan riittävän tehokkaasti.


Itse kuulun niihin joista +30 on ihan siedettävä. Ulos kun astuu niin tuntuu lämmin pläjäys mutta ei sen kummemmin. Ulkohommia tehdessä vaivaa jonkin verran jos aurinko paistaa suoraan nostaen lämpötilaa siinä kohtaa...

Aurinko lämmittää bussin sisätiloja, mutta koska se paistaa usein vain yhdestä suunnasta niin toinen puoli bussista on varjossa ja toinen puoli paahteessa. Penkkien yläpuolella voisi olla täysin itsenäisesti toimivat ilmanpuhallus aukot jotka reagoivat juuri sen kohdan lämpötilaan puhaltaen joko viileää tai lämmintä ilmaa eri voimakkuuksilla. Matkustajat tai kuljettaja eivät voisi mitenkään vaikuttaa niiden toimintaan. Puhallus olisi säädetty hiukan sivulle jolloin se ei puhaltaisi suoraan matkustajan naamaan tai syliin vaan hiukan sivulle loivasti kohti ikkunaa mutta silti selkeästi alaspäin.

Käytävän yllä olisi ilmanvaihto joka kierättäisi ulos lämmön ja puhaltaisi tilalle viileää vaikka bussin keskellä ja takana vanhan ilman poistuessa bussin etuosasta. Taakse ja keskelle kun pakkautuu enemmän ihmisiä joten niissä kohdissa pitää ilman vaihtua nopeammin kuin ihan edessä. Ilma siis kulkisi bussin läpi takaa eteen. Ilmanvaihtolaitteet olisivat katolla, osa edessä, osa takana tarpeen mukaan.

Kuljettajalla olisi edessä omat systeemit joita saisi vapaasti säädellä haluamakseen + - tyylisillä napeilla.

----------


## chauffer

> Esimerkiksi juuri eilen oli mukavaa matkustaa helb 1124:lla jossa oli todella mukavan vilpoista ja ilmastointi toimi juuri niinkuin pitääkin.





> Joka tapauksessa, olisihan tämä pitänyt arvata että ilmastointi hankitaan kyllä mutta ekan kuukauden jälkeen se on romutukseen asti rikki


Esim. tuo Helb 1124 on kuitenkin jo 2 vuotta vanha auto, ei 2 kuukautta  :Laughing:

----------


## Koala

> Esim. tuo Helb 1124 on kuitenkin jo 2 vuotta vanha auto, ei 2 kuukautta


Toki, mutta aina pitää olla dramaattinen  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> Miten sieltä kattokanavasta puhaltaa viileää ilmaa, jos kerran bussissa ei ole ilmastointia?


Kyllä se ulkoilma tuntuu puhallettuna viileältä, samoin "tukansekoittimella" puhallettu ilma tuntuu viileältä vaikka on samaa sisä ilmaa  :Laughing:  Tänään ajoin Helb 726:lla ja pelkällä kattokanavapuhalluksella sisälämpötila pysyi 26-29 asteen välillä,ulkoilman ollessa 23-26 astetta... ja autossa ei ole ilmastointia  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

> Miten sieltä kattokanavasta puhaltaa viileää ilmaa, jos kerran bussissa ei ole ilmastointia?


En tiedä. Eikös sitäkin pysty säätelemään minkä asteista ilmaa puhaltaa.

----------


## Koala

> En tiedä. Eikös sitäkin pysty säätelemään minkä asteista ilmaa puhaltaa.


Ihan ulkoilmaa se on sellaisenaan.

----------


## chauffer

> En tiedä. Eikös sitäkin pysty säätelemään minkä asteista ilmaa puhaltaa.


Scalassa ei pysty. Joissakin Volvo 8700:ssa ja Säffleissä on kattolämpö mutta lämmittää vain silloin kun patteritkin lämpenee...

----------


## Taza

> Scalassa ei pysty. Joissakin Volvo 8700:ssa ja Säffleissä on kattolämpö mutta lämmittää vain silloin kun patteritkin lämpenee...


 8500, 8700 ja 8900 autoissa jos katolla on ilmastointi niin sieltä löytyy myös kattolämmityselementti, myös jälkiasenteisissa.

----------


## chauffer

> 8500, 8700 ja 8900 autoissa jos katolla on ilmastointi niin sieltä löytyy myös kattolämmityselementti, myös jälkiasenteisissa.


Maakaasu Säffleissä kattolämmitys vaikka ei ilmastointia... Tai ainakin jäähdytin nesteet kiertää kattokanavissa, sitä kun sieltä välillä vuotaa  :Laughing:

----------


## Taza

> Maakaasu Säffleissä kattolämmitys vaikka ei ilmastointia... Tai ainakin jäähdytin nesteet kiertää kattokanavissa, sitä kun sieltä välillä vuotaa


 Totta, my bad. Olisi pitänyt huomata mainita 8500 facelift mutta aika nopeastihan tuo asia tuli korjatuksi  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Matkustin tänään HelB 1302:lla. Ulkona oli +25 mutta sisällä puhalsi mukava tuulenvire.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuossa tsekissä viime viikon ollessani en kertaakaan törmännyt ilmastoituun sporaan. Lämpöä viimesinä päivinä oli se 25 astetta, auringossa +35. Siellä kun on kuuma niin oikeasti kuuma, enkä minä aainakaan huomannut, että paikalliset olisivat asiasta valittaneet (, voi tosin olla että kun on viikkotolkulla satanut, ei valitusta kuulisi tälläkään foorumilla). Mutta itse olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että ilmastointi kaupunkibusseissa on mukava lisä, ei ehkä pakollinen mutta mukavuustekijä. Siinä missä myös talvella lämmitys..

----------


## Pera

Eilen matkustin HelB 902:lla ja 903:lla, molemmissa oli kuuma kuin saunassa mm. patterit oli polttavan kuumat ja ilmastointi vaan puhalsi lisää kuumaa ilmaa. :Mad:

----------


## Madmax

Matkustin tänään Nobinan 760:llä linjalla 107. Ymmärtääkseni kyseisessä autossa on ilmastointi, mutta kuulosti todella pahalta kun joku oli mennyt ja avannut sivuikkunat + kattoluukut ilmastointi huusi kuin viimeistä päivää. Kysyin ohimennen kuskilta tuosta luukkujen avaamisesta ja vastaus oli että ilmastointi toimii paremmin luukut auki.

----------


## Karosa

> Matkustin tänään Nobinan 760:llä linjalla 107


Siis, tämä auto? Mitähän se mahtaa Klovissa tehdä?  :Shocked:

----------


## J_J

> vastaus oli että ilmastointi toimii paremmin luukut auki.


Vielä näitä vitsiniekkoja näemmä riittää, vaikka jo vuoteen 2013 asti on maailma radallaan pyörinyt  :Sad:

----------


## Madmax

> Siis, tämä auto? Mitähän se mahtaa Klovissa tehdä?


Ei ollut tuon värinen peli. Voi olla että katsoin tuon numeron väärin saattoi olla 670.

----------


## Karosa

> Ei ollut tuon värinen peli. Voi olla että katsoin tuon numeron väärin saattoi olla 670.


Jospa sitten se oli tämä #670, minkä voisin katsoa mahdollisemmaksi kuin tuon 760:n, vaikka tosin eihän sitä koskaan Nobinasta tiedä.

----------


## JT

> Jospa sitten se oli tämä #670, minkä voisin katsoa mahdollisemmaksi kuin tuon 760:n, vaikka tosin eihän sitä koskaan Nobinasta tiedä.


#670:ssä ei ainakaan ole ilmastointia, joten jos ollut se niin varsin heikko tietotaito kuskilla ilmastoinnin olemassaolon ja oikeaoppisen käytön suhteen, toisaalta siinä tapauksessa onni onnettomuudessa kun sivuikkunat olivat auki.

----------


## Matkalainen

Mahtaako HSL valvoa ilmastoinnin toimivuutta tai käyttöä mitenkään? Tuntuu hiukan turhalta, että siitä maksetaan, jos siitä ei kuitenkaan pääse nauttimaan. Tänäänkin olen ollut parissa autossa joissa kuljettajan mukaan oli ilmastointi rikki, ja yhdessä, jossa kuljettaja ylpeänä ilmoitti, ettei hän ilmastointia tarvitse (matkustajista niin väliä, tietenkään...). Kaikissa oli kyllä kattoluukut auki.

----------


## Nak

> Mahtaako HSL valvoa ilmastoinnin toimivuutta tai käyttöä mitenkään? Tuntuu hiukan turhalta, että siitä maksetaan, jos siitä ei kuitenkaan pääse nauttimaan. Tänäänkin olen ollut parissa autossa joissa kuljettajan mukaan oli ilmastointi rikki, ja yhdessä, jossa kuljettaja ylpeänä ilmoitti, ettei hän ilmastointia tarvitse (matkustajista niin väliä, tietenkään...). Kaikissa oli kyllä kattoluukut auki.


Eipä se kai valvo/pysty valvomaan? Edellytetäänkö sen käyttöä, vaikka se varusteena löytyisikin?  :Laughing:  Voiko tuollaiselle odottaa pitkää ikää ilman ylikorostettua huoltoa, kun se on toiminnassa täydellä höyryllä (jäähdytetty ilma karkaa 200m välein ovista ulos) muutaman kuukauden vuodesta ja sitten käyttämättömänä loput? 

Olin aiemmin viikolla vdl:llä ajossa ja siinä tuo ilmastointi toimi yliaktiivisesti, autossa oli siis oikeasti kylmä. Välillä sitten laitoin sen pois päältä ja hetken päästä taas takaisin päälle. 
Kaikenkaikkiaan olen samalla kannalla tuon ylpeän kuljettajan kanssa, ennemmin hikoilen muutaman tunnin, kun kärsin kurkkukivusta ja vuotavasta nenästä pari päivää  :Wink:  Ilmastointien yleistyessä neljä vuotta sitten liputin niiden puolesta, mutta nyt neljänä kesänä flunssassa olleena, olen taipunut liputtamaan niitä vastaan. Kunnon kattoluukut ja sivuikkunat oikeissa paikoissa kanavatuuletuksen kera on ihan riittävä suomen lyhyeen kesään.

----------


## Karosa

> Mahtaako HSL valvoa ilmastoinnin toimivuutta tai käyttöä mitenkään?


Voisinpa jopa ihan veikata, että kyllä valvotaan.  :Wink:

----------


## Pera

> Olin aiemmin viikolla vdl:llä ajossa ja siinä tuo ilmastointi toimi yliaktiivisesti, autossa oli siis oikeasti kylmä. Välillä sitten laitoin sen pois päältä ja hetken päästä taas takaisin päälle. 
> Kaikenkaikkiaan olen samalla kannalla tuon ylpeän kuljettajan kanssa, ennemmin hikoilen muutaman tunnin, kun kärsin kurkkukivusta ja vuotavasta nenästä pari päivää  Ilmastointien yleistyessä neljä vuotta sitten liputin niiden puolesta, mutta nyt neljänä kesänä flunssassa olleena, olen taipunut liputtamaan niitä vastaan. Kunnon kattoluukut ja sivuikkunat oikeissa paikoissa kanavatuuletuksen kera on ihan riittävä suomen lyhyeen kesään.


Onko tietoa mihin asteeseen ilmastointi jäähdyttää noissa VDL:ssä? Vilustumis oireet johtuu usein siitä että ilmastointi on säädetty liian kylmälle, Oikein säädettynä ilmastointi ei kyllä aiheuta flunssaa tai kurkkukipua.  :Wink:  Minä olen sitä mieltä että kattoluukut ja avattavat sivuikkunat on ihan turha varuste jos bussissa on ilmastointi!

----------


## Nak

> Oikein säädettynä ilmastointi ei kyllä aiheuta flunssaa tai kurkkukipua.


Ei toki. Tilannehan on vain se, että ovia auotaan parin sadan metrin välein jolloin kylmä ilma karkaa autosta, eikä ilma jäähdy koskaan pyydetylle tasolle. Sitten ilmastointi jauhaa täysillä kokoaika, yrittäen viilentää lämpötilaa halutulle tasolle siinä onnistumatta  :Wink:  

Tuntuu välillä kyllä, että avonaisiin kattoluukkuihin syypäänä ovat myös matkustajat. He kun eivät ymmärrä aina, että ikkunan läpi paistaa lämmin aurinko, ja sitä ilmastointi ei pysty viilentämään  :Laughing:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ei toki. Tilannehan on vain se, että ovia auotaan parin sadan metrin välein jolloin kylmä ilma karkaa autosta, eikä ilma jäähdy koskaan pyydetylle tasolle. Sitten ilmastointi jauhaa täysillä kokoaika, yrittäen viilentää lämpötilaa halutulle tasolle siinä onnistumatta


Kai kuljettajan tilassa olevia puhalluksen suuttimia voi säätää? Sulkee sitten vaikka kokonaan, jos ilmastointi koko ajan liian viileää puhaltaa.

----------


## Nak

> Kai kuljettajan tilassa olevia puhalluksen suuttimia voi säätää? Sulkee sitten vaikka kokonaan, jos ilmastointi koko ajan liian viileää puhaltaa.


Voi = Volvo, Ei = Scala, Ei ole = Vdl  :Laughing:  Takaata riittää viileetä viimaa eteenkin, riippumatta puhaltimien sijainnista..

----------


## J_J

> Voi = Volvo, Ei = Scala, Ei ole = Vdl  Takaata riittää viileetä viimaa eteenkin, riippumatta puhaltimien sijainnista..


Oman, varsin vähäisen kokemukseni perusteella se kuljettajan paikka tahtoo olla se kaikkein kuumin paikka autossa. Riippumatta merkistä tai mallista  :Sad: 

Poikkeuksena mainittakoon erillisellä kuljettajan ilmastoinnilla varustetut yksilöt, joita ei omalta työpaikalta löydy kuin yksi kappale...

----------


## Nak

> Oman, varsin vähäisen kokemukseni perusteella se kuljettajan paikka tahtoo olla se kaikkein kuumin paikka autossa. Riippumatta merkistä tai mallista


Näinpä, istu siinä pieni pintahiki otsalla, kun takaa, tai jostain hönkii kylmää vetoa. Varsinkin jos ajaa aurinkoa vasten, tämä korostuu. Busseihin tykätään laittaa aurinkoverhoiksi nykyään verhoja joissa alareunasta 10-20cm on ummessa ja loput "hyttysverkkoa" = Taas aurinko pääsee lämmittämään suoraan. 




> Onko tietoa mihin asteeseen ilmastointi jäähdyttää noissa VDL:ssä?


Tuntui viime viikolla, että vdl:ssä olisi ollut perinteinen "jääpalakone", eli kylmää tulee niin paljon kun lähtee. Kylmän tulon sai loppumaan sammuttamalla ilmastoinnin välillä. Meillä Scalat yrittää jäähdyttää +21 asteeseen ja Volvot korkeintaan 24 asteeseen tai ulkolämpötilan mukaan. Eli 22 = 22 astetta. Volvossa myös ainoana matkustamon tuulettimien säätömahdollisuus. Scala on automaattinen ja Vdl oman kokemuksen mukaan joko on tai off  :Very Happy:  Nobinalla Scalan ja Volvojen ilmastoinnit kytkeytyvät päälle automaattiasennossa vasta, kun sisälämpötila ylittää 26 asteen  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## chauffer

> Voi = Volvo, Ei = Scala, Ei ole = Vdl  Takaata riittää viileetä viimaa eteenkin, riippumatta puhaltimien sijainnista..


Kyllä meillä Scalassa ne 3 kuljettajan tilan katossa olevaa suutinta(ainoat mistä tulee matkustamon ilmastoinnin jäähdyttämä ilma 12xx>) saa suljettua ja säädettyä suuntauksen  :Laughing:

----------


## Overdriver

> Kyllä meillä Scalassa ne 3 kuljettajan tilan katossa olevaa suutinta(ainoat mistä tulee matkustamon ilmastoinnin jäähdyttämä ilma 12xx>) saa suljettua ja säädettyä suuntauksen


Ja onhan ratin allakin avattava ja suljettava suutin, uudemmissa Scaloissa peräti kaksi. Se on sitten toinen tarina, puhaltaako niistä pelkkää kuumaa vai myös kylmää.

----------


## chauffer

> Ja onhan ratin allakin avattava ja suljettava suutin, uudemmissa Scaloissa peräti kaksi. Se on sitten toinen tarina, puhaltaako niistä pelkkää kuumaa vai myös kylmää.


Ja mielestäni tuo Scalan ilmastointi toimii järkevästi; ilmastointi käynnistyy +25:ssä ja sammuu n. +22:ssa, muun ajan toimii kattokanavapuhallukset automaattisesti jne.  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuntuu kyllä, että paljon parjatuissa Crosswayssä on parhaiten toimiva ilmastointi. Matkanteko on niissä huomattavan viileää, joskus ehkä liiankin. Sen sijaan ainakaan 8900:n ilmastoinnissa ei paljon kehua voi antaa, kun sitä ei tunnu olevan, ainakaan Nobina #800:ssa.

Kuljettajien ilmastointi pitäisi olla laissa, kyse on kuitenkin myös matkustajien turvallisuudesta. Väitän että ilmastointi on siihen nähden halpa investointi j kun että kuljettaja saa sairaskohtauksen ja kyydissä on kymmeniä ihmisiä. Jokaisen firman pitäisi ymmärtää, että kuljettajan ilmastointi on väärä paikka säästää. Siinä istutaan kuitenkin monta tuntia ja kokoajan pitää olla hereillä.

----------


## Rester

> Tuntuu kyllä, että paljon parjatuissa Crosswayssä on parhaiten toimiva ilmastointi. Matkanteko on niissä huomattavan viileää, joskus ehkä liiankin. Sen sijaan ainakaan 8900:n ilmastoinnissa ei paljon kehua voi antaa, kun sitä ei tunnu olevan, ainakaan Nobina #800:ssa..


8900:ssa kattokanavien puhallus automaattiasennossa on aika vaimea, valikosta kun napsauttaa puhalluksen tehoa pari pykälää isommalle, niin johan alkaa ilma kiertämään.

----------


## lkrt

Tulipa taas tänään todettua ilmastoinnin teho. Matkustin HelBin Scalassa (vuosimallia 2012), PL:n Volvo 8900:ssa (2012) ja Veolian VDL:ssä (2012). Näistä kaikissa pitäisi olla ilmastointi, tosin ainoastaan Scala oli viileä. Miten näin radikaalit erot voidaan ylipäätään sallia? Tuntuu järjettömältä HSL:n taholta pisteyttää kilpailutuksissa ilmastointi, mutta sitten jättää valvomatta, onko autoissa oikeasti viileä. Nytkin tilanne on HelBille epäreilu, sillä toimiva ilmastointi aiheuttaa varmasti toimimatonta enemmän kustannuksia ainakin vuositasolla.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tulipa taas tänään todettua ilmastoinnin teho. Matkustin HelBin Scalassa (vuosimallia 2012), PL:n Volvo 8900:ssa (2012) ja Veolian VDL:ssä (2012). Näistä kaikissa pitäisi olla ilmastointi, tosin ainoastaan Scala oli viileä. Miten näin radikaalit erot voidaan ylipäätään sallia? Tuntuu järjettömältä HSL:n taholta pisteyttää kilpailutuksissa ilmastointi, mutta sitten jättää valvomatta, onko autoissa oikeasti viileä. Nytkin tilanne on HelBille epäreilu, sillä toimiva ilmastointi aiheuttaa varmasti toimimatonta enemmän kustannuksia ainakin vuositasolla.


Matkustaessani samana päivänä  peräkkäin linjoilla h69 ja s231 totesin, että ainakin h69 VDL:ssä ilmastointi toimi, takana olevia suuttimia saattoi käännellä mielensä mukaan mutta siirtyminen jälkimmäiseen bussiin, juuri Volvo 8900, oli kuin olisi astunut saunan lauteille. En ole kertaakaan ajanut ko bussimallissa missä olisi miellyttän tuntuista kesäkuumalla, sama koskee 8700-mallia.

----------


## Nak

En tiedä miten ison Vdl:n ilmastointi toimii, mutta ainakin pikku-vdl omien kokemuksien mukaan työntää kokoaika täydellä teholla niin kylmää kun mahdollista. Autoissa on siis toisinaan oikeasti kylmä. Silloin olen ottanut tavaksi kytkeä ilmastoinnin välillä pois päältä ja ilman lämmetessä taas kytkeä päälle, sillä siinä vilustuu todella herkästi jos on liian kylmää. 

Volvossa ilmastointi jäähdyttää aina mahdollisimman lähelle ulkolämpötilaa, joka ehkäisee vilustumisen oireita tehokkaasti. Kuitenkin Volvossa automaattiasennon puhallus on liian vaisu. Ovet auotaan 100-200m välein, jolloin jäähdytetty ilma karkaa, eikä puhallusteho riitä jäähdyttämään sitä kokoaika uudelleen  :Sad:  Onneksi sitä voi manuaalisesti säätää. Tosin harva osaa tai on kiinnostunut säätämään sitä itse.. Volvossa on myös huono ominaisuus se, että puhallus lakkaa kokonaan ovia sulkiessa ja puhalluksen käynnistyminen kestää jonkin aikaa. 

Nytkin, kun niistän nenää ilmastoidulla bussilla ajamisen jälkeen, olen edelleen vain kunnollisten, oikeilla paikoilla sijaitsevien kattoluukkujen, sivuikkunoiden ja kattokanavatuuletuksen kannalla  :Smile:

----------


## tkp

> Matkustaessani samana päivänä  peräkkäin linjoilla h69 ja s231 totesin, että ainakin h69 VDL:ssä ilmastointi toimi, takana olevia suuttimia saattoi käännellä mielensä mukaan mutta siirtyminen jälkimmäiseen bussiin, juuri Volvo 8900, oli kuin olisi astunut saunan lauteille. En ole kertaakaan ajanut ko bussimallissa missä olisi miellyttän tuntuista kesäkuumalla, sama koskee 8700-mallia.


Ainakin 8700-Volvoissa automaattiasetuksella puhallusteho on todella heikko. Valikosta kun laittaa puhalluksen asennolle "MAX" niin alkaa koppi viilenemään. Mutta kuinka moni kuljettaja tälläistä tietää, kun on opetettu että lämmönsäätö toimii automaattisesti...

----------


## Rester

> Ainakin 8700-Volvoissa automaattiasetuksella puhallusteho on todella heikko. Valikosta kun laittaa puhalluksen asennolle "MAX" niin alkaa koppi viilenemään. Mutta kuinka moni kuljettaja tälläistä tietää, kun on opetettu että lämmönsäätö toimii automaattisesti...


Moni valitettavasti tuntuu hakevan tätä asiaa säätämällä ilmastoinnin jäähdytyksen 18 asteeseen kesähelteellä, vaikkei se jäähdytä yhtään sen nopeammin. Siinä sitten ihmetellään parin päivän jälkeen, kun kennot on jäässä, eikä autoon puhalla enää kuin lämmintä. :/ Koulutus tästä tosiaan olisi paikallaan, puhallusta kun säätää sen muutaman pykälänkin isommalle antaen pyynnin olla 22:ssa, pääsee kylmäkonekin paljon helpommalla.

----------


## Kani

Ilmastoiduissa autoissa näkee varsin paljon kuljettajan ikkunoita auki. Veto ja melu sieltä ainakin tulee, ei ole sekään terveellistä. Tänään matkustin jälkeenpäin asennetulla ilmastoinnilla varustetussa Volvossa, jossa kattoluukkujen lisäksi sivuikkunatkin oli kaikki auki, ja ilmastointikone sitten työnsi viileää suoraan ulos.

----------


## tohpeeri

Muutaman vuoden takaisissa Volvoissa on aivan olematon "ilmastointi", etenkin Nobinalla.Monesti olen nähnyt kun kuljettajat avaavat kattoluukut.

PS. Uusissa Mersuissa on loistava ilmastointi, ainakin vielä, olen kuullut "tavallistenkin" matkustajien kehuvan sitä.

----------


## Juissi

Transdev:n autoissa on usein tilanne ettei ilmastointi joko toimi tai ei ole päällä. Onko jollakin tiedossa, että juuri heillä olisi enemmän ongelmia ilmastointijärjestelmien kanssa?

----------


## citybus

> Muutaman vuoden takaisissa Volvoissa on aivan olematon "ilmastointi", etenkin Nobinalla.Monesti olen nähnyt kun kuljettajat avaavat kattoluukut.
> 
> PS. Uusissa Mersuissa on loistava ilmastointi, ainakin vielä, olen kuullut "tavallistenkin" matkustajien kehuvan sitä.


Volvoissa auttaa ainakin puhallustehon muuttaminen kuljettajan valikosta automaattiasennosta suurimpaan asentoon. Ilmavirrat jäävät automaattiasennossa muutoin kohtuullisen heikoiksi ja ilmastointiteho vaatimattomaksi.

Sinällään on hupaisaa, että ilmastointilaitteen kriteerit täyttää auton katolla oleva ilmastointipömpeli. Olen viime aikoina pariinkin otteeseen törmännyt lähes pakasta vedettyyn PL:n Ivecoon mm. linjalla 51 sekä 56, jossa minkäänlaista jäähdytystä ei ole ollut näkyvissä. Tuntuu myös, että etenkin Transdevin VDL:issä, joissa kuljettajan on ymmärtääkseni mahdollista kääntää ilmastointilaite pois päältä, näin myös hyvin säännönmukaisesti tapahtuu.

On ikävää, että matkustuskokemus ilmastoidulla bussilla on suoranaista luksusta ja kohtuullinen hämmästyksen aihe, vaikka sen pitäisi jo tässä vaiheessa olla melkoinen itsestäänselvyys.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Volvoissa auttaa ainakin puhallustehon muuttaminen kuljettajan valikosta automaattiasennosta suurimpaan asentoon. Ilmavirrat jäävät automaattiasennossa muutoin kohtuullisen heikoiksi ja ilmastointiteho vaatimattomaksi.
> 
> Sinällään on hupaisaa, että ilmastointilaitteen kriteerit täyttää auton katolla oleva ilmastointipömpeli. Olen viime aikoina pariinkin otteeseen törmännyt lähes pakasta vedettyyn PL:n Ivecoon mm. linjalla 51 sekä 56, jossa minkäänlaista jäähdytystä ei ole ollut näkyvissä. Tuntuu myös, että etenkin Transdevin VDL:issä, joissa kuljettajan on ymmärtääkseni mahdollista kääntää ilmastointilaite pois päältä, näin myös hyvin säännönmukaisesti tapahtuu.
> 
> On ikävää, että matkustuskokemus ilmastoidulla bussilla on suoranaista luksusta ja kohtuullinen hämmästyksen aihe, vaikka sen pitäisi jo tässä vaiheessa olla melkoinen itsestäänselvyys.


Juuri tänään ajoin linjalla h69  VDL:ssä, missä ilmastointi oli selvästi korvattu avatuilla kattoluukuilla.

----------


## 339-DF

On myös niin, että se "ilmastointina" mainostettu ominaisuus ei täällä oikein vastaa sitä mitä maailmalla. Meillä kutsutaan ilmastoinniksi sitä, jos ratikassa saadaan ilma pari astetta ulkoilmaa viileämmäksi, siis esim. 27:sta 25 asteeseen. Ei se mitään "air conditioningia" ole sellainen, vaikka tietysti parempi kuin ei mitään. Silti matkustaminen olisi mukavampaa ilman noita laitteita ja ikkunat auki. Vanhassa 50-luvun 339:ssa on riittävästi avattavia ikkunoita, ja paremmin siellä ilma virtaa, ja vähemmän hiki, kuin "ilmastoiduissa" ratikoissa.

Bussilla tulee tosi vähän kuljettua, mutta epäilen, etteivät ne laitteet niissäkään sen tehokkaampia ole. Ei siis mikään ihme, että joka räppänä avataan, joka auki saadaan.

Noissa lämpimämmissä maissa ilmastointi tarkoittaa sitä, että se bussin tai ratikan tai junan ilma on tasaisen 2223-asteista, vaikka ulkona olisi 42 astetta. Vähän niin kuin meillä Alepoissa.

----------


## zige94

> Bussilla tulee tosi vähän kuljettua, mutta epäilen, etteivät ne laitteet niissäkään sen tehokkaampia ole. Ei siis mikään ihme, että joka räppänä avataan, joka auki saadaan.


Oikeastaan ovat tehokkaampia, silloin kuin toimivat. Parhaimmat ilmastoinnit taitaa olla Scaloissa, hyvä ettei jopa haluu pitkähihasta laittaa päälle niissä ollessa. Volvoissa taitaa olla taas kehnoimmasta päästä.

----------


## flix

Nobinan Ivecoista olen jopa joutunut valittamaan jos niistä on säädetty ilmastointi täysille ja ulkona on ollut alle 20 C. Silloin busseissa on ollut oikeasti todella kylmä. Mitä ilmeisimmin miellyttävästi toimivan ilmastoinnin speksaus, ylläpito ja käyttö on HSL-liikenteessä vieläkin hakusessa.

Onko HSL:ltä jotain ohjesääntöjä tai suosituksia ilmastoinnin suhteen?

----------


## Samppa

> Nobinan Ivecoista olen jopa joutunut valittamaan jos niistä on säädetty ilmastointi täysille ja ulkona on ollut alle 20 C. Silloin busseissa on ollut oikeasti todella kylmä. Mitä ilmeisimmin miellyttävästi toimivan ilmastoinnin speksaus, ylläpito ja käyttö on HSL-liikenteessä vieläkin hakusessa.
> 
> Onko HSL:ltä jotain ohjesääntöjä tai suosituksia ilmastoinnin suhteen?


Tällaisella ilmastoinnilla saa 2,0 kalustopistettä:
Matkustajatilan ilmastointilaite tulee olla varustettu automatiikkatoiminnolla, sekä raitis- ja sisäilman suodattimilla. Viilennetty ilma on ohjattava myös kuljettajatilaan. Ilmastointilaitteen jäähdytystehon on oltava minimissään 20 kW / (nivelbusseissa auton etu- ja takaosassa erilliset laitteet, joiden yhteisteho on vähintään 30 kW). Ilmastointilaite on varustettava lämmitystoiminnalla, jonka tehon on oltava yli 25 kW / (nivelbusseissa 40 kW). Sisälämpötilan noustessa +25˚C:een on automaatti-ilmastointilaite oltava toiminnassa. Liikennöitsijän on myös käytettävä ja huollettava ilmastointilaitetta valmistajan ohjeiden mukaisesti.

----------


## Zetor

> Onko HSL:ltä jotain ohjesääntöjä tai suosituksia ilmastoinnin suhteen?


HSL:n kalustovaatimusten mukaan ilmastoinnin tulee olla toiminnassa kun auton sisälämpötilä on 25 astetta tai enemmän. Sen johdosta lähes kaikki liikennöitsijät speksaavat nykyään autoihinsa ilmastoinnin ohjauksen siten, että ilmastointi jäähdyttää auton vain 25 asteeseen eikä kylmemmäksi. Siksi ilmastoinnit monissa autoissa vaikuttavat tehottomilta vaikka toisenlaisilla asetuksilla jäähdytystehoa olisi kyllä tarjolla vähintäänkin riittävästi. Pääsääntöisesti Suomeen toimitettavissa autoissa käytetään ihan samantehoisia ilmastointilaitteita kuin Keski-Euroopassakin.

----------


## flix

Silloin kun valitin kylmyydestä HSL:lle. Sain vastauksen Nobinan asiakaspalvelijalta, että automatiikka on Ivecoisssa säädetty 21C:een. Kuskit usein kuitenkin säätävät lämpötilan 16,5C:een.

Voisin kuvitella että näin alhainen lämpötila vaikuttaa polttoaineen kulutukseen ja huoltokuluihin, sekä käyttöikään. Eikä varmasti ole ilmastointilaitteen ohjeiden mukaista käyttöä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Nobinan Ivecoista olen jopa joutunut valittamaan jos niistä on säädetty ilmastointi täysille ja ulkona on ollut alle 20 C. Silloin busseissa on ollut oikeasti todella kylmä. Mitä ilmeisimmin miellyttävästi toimivan ilmastoinnin speksaus, ylläpito ja käyttö on HSL-liikenteessä vieläkin hakusessa.
> 
> Onko HSL:ltä jotain ohjesääntöjä tai suosituksia ilmastoinnin suhteen?


Tämä on täysin henkilökohtainen mielipide: ajan Ivecoissa suhteellisen harvoin ja myönnän, että joskus niissä on hieman viileä olo. Mutta kärsin sen mieluummin kun suurin piirtein joka päivä joudun ajamaan Volvoissa joissa on melkein aina epämiellyttävän kuuma.

----------


## PepeB

Scalat ovat kyllä tarvittaessa pieniä pakastimia, ja hyvä niin! Volvoissa ei voi kyllä sanoa olevan minkäänlaista ilmastointia, ja ihmetyttää, kuinka niistä voi saada kilpailutuksessa pisteitä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

> Volvoissa ei voi kyllä sanoa olevan minkäänlaista ilmastointia, ja ihmetyttää, kuinka niistä voi saada kilpailutuksessa pisteitä.


Vähän veikkaan, että se on ihan käyttäjästä kiinni, että tuleeko sieltä kylmää vai ei. 

Olen tässä hiljattain ajanut uusilla sekä uudenkarheilla Volvoilla, ja voin sanoa että kun ajotietokoneesta säädetään säädöt oikein (että siellä lukee KYLLÄ eikä EI), niin silloin se toimii.

----------


## PSi

Matkustelen melko säännöllisesti 65A:lla Veräjälaaksoon, ja on enemmänkin sääntö kuin poikkeus, että sekä ilmastointi että ilmanvaihto on matkustamosta iltapäivisin kokonaan pois päältä. Kuljettajalla tuntuu ilmaa tulevan kojetaulun reunasta kyllä hyvästi, mutta matkustamossa on ilma kuin koulun jumppasalin pukuhuoneessa. Ateneumin pysäkiltä vaunuun noustessa tuntuu seisova lämmin ilma suorastaan tyrmäävältä.

Eikö edes kanavapuhallusta voi saada erikseen päälle? 

Puhun toisinaan ilmeisen epäselvästi, sillä kuljettajat ei tunnu aina edes ymmärtävän jos menen ilmanvaihdosta valittamaan. Voi olla kielimuurikin. Jos saan viestin perille, sanotaan että kyllä täällä -- siis kuljettamossa -- ilmastointi toimii. Matkustamoon kun pyydän saada ilmanvaihtoa päälle sanotaan että kyllä se on päällä, tai ATK-suomeksi että kyllä sen pitäisi toimia. Jos ei toimi niin sitten levitellään käsiä.

Jos ilmanvaihtoa tai ilmastointia ei saa päälle, niin eikö tästä pitäisi tehdä vikailmoitus? Minne Nobinassa kuljettajan vikailmoitukset pannaan? Suoraan roskiin? Kesällä harvennetun vuorovälin aikaan olisi kuvitellut varikolla olevan ehjiäkin autoja, mutta samat vialliset vaunut vaan sahasi linjalla.

Taas tuntuu siltä, että joukkoliikentennettä suositaan vain hankaloittamalla yksityisautoilua, ei tekemällä joukkoliikenteestä houkuttelevampaa.

pekka

----------


## 034

> Volvoissa auttaa ainakin puhallustehon muuttaminen kuljettajan valikosta automaattiasennosta suurimpaan asentoon. Ilmavirrat jäävät automaattiasennossa muutoin kohtuullisen heikoiksi ja ilmastointiteho vaatimattomaksi.


Turussa Savonlinjalla toimii 8900 automaattipuhallusteho hyvin. Välillä täytyy pienentää tehoa koska puhallus on niin suuri.




> HSL:n kalustovaatimusten mukaan ilmastoinnin tulee olla toiminnassa kun auton sisälämpötilä on 25 astetta tai enemmän. Sen johdosta lähes kaikki liikennöitsijät speksaavat nykyään autoihinsa ilmastoinnin ohjauksen siten, että ilmastointi jäähdyttää auton vain 25 asteeseen eikä kylmemmäksi. Siksi ilmastoinnit monissa autoissa vaikuttavat tehottomilta vaikka toisenlaisilla asetuksilla jäähdytystehoa olisi kyllä tarjolla vähintäänkin riittävästi. Pääsääntöisesti Suomeen toimitettavissa autoissa käytetään ihan samantehoisia ilmastointilaitteita kuin Keski-Euroopassakin.


Sama lämpötila Föli alueella.




> Scalat ovat kyllä tarvittaessa pieniä pakastimia...


Onko HSL liikennöitsijöillä Scalan digitaalinen "Viper järjestelmä" lämmönsäätö lukittu vai voiko nuoli näppäimillä säätää lämpötilaa?

----------


## Ponteva

> Turussa Savonlinjalla toimii 8900 automaattipuhallusteho hyvin. Välillä täytyy pienentää tehoa koska puhallus on niin suuri.
> 
> 
> Sama lämpötila Föli alueella.
> 
> 
> Onko HSL liikennöitsijöillä Scalan digitaalinen "Viper järjestelmä" lämmönsäätö lukittu vai voiko nuoli näppäimillä säätää lämpötilaa?


PL:n autoissa pystyy kyllä lämpötilaa säätämään (mikäli ilmastointilaite toimii), itse pidän 22 astetta matkustamossa eikä siitä ole kukaan tullut vielä valittamaan. Alle 20 asteenkin saisi halutessaan ainakin uudemmissa autoissa. Viikonloppuna oli ajossa auto jossa laite halusi pitää vain asetusta viper off. Tulkitsin asian niin ettei ilmastointi suostu yhteistyöhön.

----------


## Rester

Ainakin noissa Solariksen Urbinoissa (joita TKL:llä on niin teli- kuin hybridiversioina) ainoa säätömahdollisuus matkustamon ilmastoinnille on laittaa se joko päälle tai sitten pois, edes matkustamon puhallusteho ei ole kuljettajan säädettävissä.

Volvoissa puhallusvoimakkuutta voi säätää, lämpötilaakin voi, mutta suositus on pitää se ympäri vuoden 21-22 asteessa, tämäkin voidaan kiinteästi asettaa haluttuun astemäärään. Puhallustehon säätämisessä isommalle on se hyvä puoli, että auto jäähtyy haluttuun lämpöön hieman nopeammin, ja kompura ehtii sammuakin välillä.

Joten kuljettajan vastaus on tuossa todennäköisesti aika oikea, paljoa ei ole mahdollisuutta tehdä suuntaan tai toiseen. Toisaalta hyvä, kun joukosta löytyy aina niitä, jotka noita rikkovat liian kylmälle asetetuilla pyyntilämmöillä tms.

----------


## J_J

> Viikonloppuna oli ajossa auto jossa laite halusi pitää vain asetusta viper off. Tulkitsin asian niin ettei ilmastointi suostu yhteistyöhön.


Saattaa liittyä vaikkapa alhaiseen latausjännitteeseen tai lataustiedon puuttumiseen - Viper kun sähköä säästääkseen ei tällöin suostu yhteistyöhön. Tämä ihan sikai, että auto saataisiin "nilkutettua" huollon hoivaan ilman hinausta.

----------


## chauffer

> Onko HSL liikennöitsijöillä Scalan digitaalinen "Viper järjestelmä" lämmönsäätö lukittu vai voiko nuoli näppäimillä säätää lämpötilaa?


Helbillä (runkolinjojen) Scalan lämpötilaa ei voi säätää, vaikka valikosta näennäisesti pystyy nuolinäppäimillä arvoja muuttamaan, ne eivät tallennu. Ilmastointi menee päälle +25:ssä ja sammuu +22:ssa. Kattokanavapuhallus yrittää tuolla välillä pitää lämmöt kurissa. OmniExpressissä lämmönsäätö on manuaalinen, ilmastointi toki automatisoitu. Kuskit pitävät liian kylmällä,itse säädän +21, silloin lämmöt pysyvät +20-22. Volvoista automatiikka pitää lämmöt +24-25, tänään kyselin jos saisi tiputettua pari astetta, saa nähdä onnistuuko 😇

----------


## PSi

Tänään tultiin iltapäivällä joskus klo 16 jälkeen linjan 65A autolla 764 keskustasta Veräjälaaksoon. 37 astetta, kattoluukut kiinni, ja kattokanavapuhallus seis. Kysyin kuljettajalta että miksi matkustamossa on niin kuuma. Vastaus oli että kojetaulussa näytössä liukee 27 astetta ja hän on säätänyt lämpötilan niin alhaiseksi kuin mahdollista, mutta ei se vaan toimi. Kysyin miksi kattoluukutkin oli kiinni. Siksi että ilmastointi ei toimi, jos ne on auki. Kysyin tekeekö hän vikailmoituksen? Sanoi että niitä tehdään mutta ne ei auta mitään. 

Mikä on pielessä? Jos kuljettajat säätää lämpötilan epärealistiseksi menee ilmastointikoneet kaiketi jäähän. Jos ilmastointikone jäätyy, niin ei kai kattokanavapuhalluksen tarvitse sen vuoksi sammua? Eikö riitä että kylmäaineen kierto pysäytetään? 

Jos ilmastointi on rikki eikä sitä saada kuntoon niin miksi niitä ei kytketä kokonaan pois ja panna kattokanavapuhallusta kierrättämään edes jäähdyttämätöntä, sisäilmaa viileämpää ilmaa ulkoa sisälle?

Riittääkö HSL:lle että vaunussa on toimimaton ilmastointilaite eikä lainkaan kattokanavapuhallusta? Ei kai voi olla kuljettajan vika että ilmanvaihto ei toimi ilmastoinnista puhumattakaan.

pekka

----------


## chauffer

> Helbillä (runkolinjojen) Scalan lämpötilaa ei voi säätää, vaikka valikosta näennäisesti pystyy nuolinäppäimillä arvoja muuttamaan, ne eivät tallennu. Ilmastointi menee päälle +25:ssä ja sammuu +22:ssa. Kattokanavapuhallus yrittää tuolla välillä pitää lämmöt kurissa. OmniExpressissä lämmönsäätö on manuaalinen, ilmastointi toki automatisoitu. Kuskit pitävät liian kylmällä,itse säädän +21, silloin lämmöt pysyvät +20-22. Volvoista automatiikka pitää lämmöt +24-25, tänään kyselin jos saisi tiputettua pari astetta, saa nähdä onnistuuko 😇


Selvisi että myös Omnissa kuuluu olla automatisoitu lämmönsäätö, asetus 22 astetta ja ilmastointi kytkeytyy päälle +25:ssä, HSL:n vaatimusten mukaisesti.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Juissi

Liikennöitsijäkohtaiset erot ilmastoinnin käytössä ja laitteiden huoltamisessa ovat mielestäni merkittäviä. Omien havaintojeni perusteella HelB hoitaa ja huoltaa laitteensa parhaiten ja Transdev huonoiten. Toisaalta HSL omalta osaltaan valvoo huonosti  ilmastoinnin käyttöä. Vaikuttaako ilmastoinnin käyttö polttoaineen kulutukseen kuinka merkittävästi vai ollenkaan?

----------


## J_J

> Tänään tultiin iltapäivällä joskus klo 16 jälkeen linjan 65A autolla 764 keskustasta Veräjälaaksoon. 37 astetta, kattoluukut kiinni, ja kattokanavapuhallus seis. Kysyin kuljettajalta että miksi matkustamossa on niin kuuma. Vastaus oli että kojetaulussa näytössä liukee 27 astetta ja hän on säätänyt lämpötilan niin alhaiseksi kuin mahdollista, mutta ei se vaan toimi. Kysyin miksi kattoluukutkin oli kiinni. Siksi että ilmastointi ei toimi, jos ne on auki. Kysyin tekeekö hän vikailmoituksen? Sanoi että niitä tehdään mutta ne ei auta mitään. 
> 
> Mikä on pielessä? Jos kuljettajat säätää lämpötilan epärealistiseksi menee ilmastointikoneet kaiketi jäähän. Jos ilmastointikone jäätyy, niin ei kai kattokanavapuhalluksen tarvitse sen vuoksi sammua? Eikö riitä että kylmäaineen kierto pysäytetään? 
> 
> Jos ilmastointi on rikki eikä sitä saada kuntoon niin miksi niitä ei kytketä kokonaan pois ja panna kattokanavapuhallusta kierrättämään edes jäähdyttämätöntä, sisäilmaa viileämpää ilmaa ulkoa sisälle?
> 
> Riittääkö HSL:lle että vaunussa on toimimaton ilmastointilaite eikä lainkaan kattokanavapuhallusta? Ei kai voi olla kuljettajan vika että ilmanvaihto ei toimi ilmastoinnista puhumattakaan.
> 
> pekka


Ongelmana on myös se, että laitteet eivät tarjoa kuljettajalle välttämättä mitään säätömahdollisuuksia, tai sitten mahdollisuudet rajoittuu puhallinnopeuden säätöön. Pelkän "kylmäaineen kierron" katkaisumahdollisuutta ei kuljettajalla ole. Jos taas kylmälaite on viallinen, menee automaattisäätöisistä ilmastoinneista osa sisäkiertotilaan ja kierrättää kuumaa ilmaa ottamatta raitista tilalle. Samaten kattokanavapuhalluksen erilliskäytön mahdollisuus puuttunee käytännössä kaikista nykybusseista, koska kanavapuhallus on kiinteäksi integroitu osa ilmastointilaitetta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:07 ----------




> Liikennöitsijäkohtaiset erot ilmastoinnin käytössä ja laitteiden huoltamisessa ovat mielestäni merkittäviä. Omien havaintojeni perusteella HelB hoitaa ja huoltaa laitteensa parhaiten ja Transdev huonoiten. Toisaalta HSL omalta osaltaan valvoo huonosti  ilmastoinnin käyttöä. Vaikuttaako ilmastoinnin käyttö polttoaineen kulutukseen kuinka merkittävästi vai ollenkaan?


En osaa antaa tarkkoja litralukemia ilmastoinnin kulutuslisäyksestä, mutta varmaa on, että laitteen käyttö kasvattaa kulutusta. Sitä kautta selvää on myös se, että mitä pienemmän osan liikennöintiajasta kylmäkompressori pyörii, sen pienempi kulutuslisäys on... Tässä lienee yksi valitettava syy HSL-alueelta muuallekin Suomeen levinneessä "syövässä", jonka takia nykybussien automaatti-ilmastoinnit käynnistävät jäähdytystoimintonsa vasta sisäilman lämmön kohottua +25 asteeseen...

----------


## chauffer

> Liikennöitsijäkohtaiset erot ilmastoinnin käytössä ja laitteiden huoltamisessa ovat mielestäni merkittäviä. Omien havaintojeni perusteella HelB hoitaa ja huoltaa laitteensa parhaiten ja Transdev huonoiten. Toisaalta HSL omalta osaltaan valvoo huonosti  ilmastoinnin käyttöä. Vaikuttaako ilmastoinnin käyttö polttoaineen kulutukseen kuinka merkittävästi vai ollenkaan?


Jos ilmastointi kokoajan päällä, kulutuslisä Scaniassa on n. 5 litraa/100km  :Eek:

----------


## 034

Yllätyksenä Citywidet. Kokemusta löytyy sellaisita yksilöistä joissa on monia ilmastointiin liittyviä toimintoja. Matkustamon lämmönsäätö..kosteudenpoisto ohjelma..ilmastoinnin täydellinen sammuttaminen..

----------


## PSi

> -- Ongelmana on myös se, että laitteet eivät tarjoa kuljettajalle välttämättä mitään säätömahdollisuuksia, tai sitten mahdollisuudet rajoittuu puhallinnopeuden säätöön. Pelkän "kylmäaineen kierron" katkaisumahdollisuutta ei kuljettajalla ole. Jos taas kylmälaite on viallinen, menee automaattisäätöisistä ilmastoinneista osa sisäkiertotilaan ja kierrättää kuumaa ilmaa ottamatta raitista tilalle. Samaten kattokanavapuhalluksen erilliskäytön mahdollisuus puuttunee käytännössä kaikista nykybusseista, koska kanavapuhallus on kiinteäksi integroitu osa ilmastointilaitetta.--


Jos bussiin ei saa alkeellisintakaan ilmanvaihtoa, niin eikö sellaisen bussin paikka ole varikolla huollossa?

Jos liikennöitsijällä ei ole kalustoa joka on kunnossa, niin eikö ole aika vaihtaa liikennöitsijää?

pekka

----------


## J_J

> Jos bussiin ei saa alkeellisintakaan ilmanvaihtoa, niin eikö sellaisen bussin paikka ole varikolla huollossa?


Mielestäni kyllä.



> Jos liikennöitsijällä ei ole kalustoa joka on kunnossa, niin eikö ole aika vaihtaa liikennöitsijää?


Mielestäni kyllä

----------


## flix

Olen asunut Transdevin Koskelan varikon vieressä nyt muutaman kuukauden. Yksi asia pistää silmän kävellessäni lämpimänä päivänä illalla varikon ohi. Käytännössä kaikkien bussien kattoluukut ovat auki. Näistä busseista kahdessa ei ole ilmastointia. Mistä tämä oikein johtuu? Luulisi että ilmastoinnin ja termostaatin toimintaperiaatteen opettaminen kuskeille ei olisi näin vaikeaa. 

Lisäksi helteellä ilmastoinnin toimivuus HSL-alueella on tuurista kiinni. Mikä näillä lippujen hinnoilla on lähinnä pöyristyttävää.

----------


## tkp

> Olen asunut Transdevin Koskelan varikon vieressä nyt muutaman kuukauden. Yksi asia pistää silmän kävellessäni lämpimänä päivänä illalla varikon ohi. Käytännössä kaikkien bussien kattoluukut ovat auki. Näistä busseista kahdessa ei ole ilmastointia. Mistä tämä oikein johtuu? Luulisi että ilmastoinnin ja termostaatin toimintaperiaatteen opettaminen kuskeille ei olisi näin vaikeaa.


Se pitäisi kertoa myös matkustajille, tai HSL:n pitäisi lisätä kalustovaatimuksiin sellaiset kattoluukut joita ei saa auki  (tai ainoastaan hätätilanteessa)

----------


## tlajunen

Ymmärsin ehkä väärin, mutta eikös varikolla kalustoa kuulukin seisottaa ilmastointi (ja moottori) sammutettuna? Kattoluukkuja siis pidettäisiin auki siksi, jotta käyttöön otettaessa se ei olisi aivan niin sauna. Toki sitten ilmastoinnin käynnistyksen yhteydessä luukut kiinni.

----------


## flix

> Ymmärsin ehkä väärin, mutta eikös varikolla kalustoa kuulukin seisottaa ilmastointi (ja moottori) sammutettuna? Kattoluukkuja siis pidettäisiin auki siksi, jotta käyttöön otettaessa se ei olisi aivan niin sauna. Toki sitten ilmastoinnin käynnistyksen yhteydessä luukut kiinni.


Päivällä se voi olla järkevää, mutta viestissäni puhuin nimenomaan illasta, jolloin kaikki bussit ovat parkissa. Tällöin siinä ei ole juurikaan järkeä, koska yöllä saattaa sataa. Näin on myös käynyt, että useampi bussi on ollut yöllä kattoluukut auki sateessa.

----------


## tkp

HSL: "Tavoitteena ei ole tehdä busseista kovin viileitä. Niinpä, mitäs sitä turhaan tehdä joukkoliikennevälineestä mukavaa...

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1469674462796

----------


## tohpeeri

Päivittäin joudun käyttämään Nobinan Volvoja ja niissä matkustaminen on täyttä kidutusta, ellei kuljettaja ole avannut kattoluukkua mikä on onneksi usein tapahtunut. Mutta sama "ilmastointi" se on muidenkin firmojen Volvoissa.  Kaikissa muun merkkisissä busseissa on paljon miellyttävämpi olo, paras kenties Ivecoissa.

----------


## tkp

> Päivittäin joudun käyttämään Nobinan Volvoja ja niissä matkustaminen on täyttä kidutusta, ellei kuljettaja ole avannut kattoluukkua mikä on onneksi usein tapahtunut. Mutta sama "ilmastointi" se on muidenkin firmojen Volvoissa.  Kaikissa muun merkkisissä busseissa on paljon miellyttävämpi olo, paras kenties Ivecoissa.


Kyllä se Volvonkin ilmastointi toimii jos on kunnossa. Mutta lieneekö Nobinan autoista otettu jo uutena kompuran hihnat pois  :Smile:

----------


## Rehtori

> Päivittäin joudun käyttämään Nobinan Volvoja ja niissä matkustaminen on täyttä kidutusta, ellei kuljettaja ole avannut kattoluukkua mikä on onneksi usein tapahtunut. Mutta sama "ilmastointi" se on muidenkin firmojen Volvoissa.  Kaikissa muun merkkisissä busseissa on paljon miellyttävämpi olo, paras kenties Ivecoissa.


Matkustin muutama viikko sitten kotoa Konalasta Pohjolan Ivecolla linjalla h51. Ilmastointi oli niin kovalla, että oli aivan älyttömän kylmä. Oli pakko hypätä Lassilassa pois kyydistä ja vaihtaa toiseen kulkineeseen. Oli todella epämukava kokemus.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Kyllä se Volvonkin ilmastointi toimii jos on kunnossa. Mutta lieneekö Nobinan autoista otettu jo uutena kompuran hihnat pois


Jotain outoa on kyllä siinä, että minkään muun firman ko. autoissa en ole nähnyt kattoluukkuja säännöllisesti auki.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:23 ----------




> Matkustin muutama viikko sitten kotoa Konalasta Pohjolan Ivecolla linjalla h51. Ilmastointi oli niin kovalla, että oli aivan älyttömän kylmä. Oli pakko hypätä Lassilassa pois kyydistä ja vaihtaa toiseen kulkineeseen. Oli todella epämukava kokemus.


Meitä ihmisiä on monenlaisia, itse taas pidän niiden viileydestä.

----------


## flix

Hämmentävää että ilmastoinnin toimivuudesta ja lämpötiloista täytyy edes keskustella. Vaikuttaa siltä että tällä artikkelilla pyritään puolustelemaan huonoja hankintoja. Mikäli kaikissa busseissa ilmastoinnin toimivuus olisi Citaroiden luokkaa, niin tätä keskustelua ei käytäisi. Ilmeisesti Dubain jättitilaus Citaroita on vaikuttanut niiden ilmastoinnin kehitykseen.

Aika uskomatonta puhetta HSL:ltä. Erityisesti näillä poskettoman kalliilla hinnoilla, varsinkin kun subventoimaton kuukausilipun hinta on yli 100.


Kaukoliikentessä liikennöitsijästä riippumatta on aina juuri sopiva lämpötila, vaikka lämpötila ulkona olisi 31'C ja kattoluukut eivät koskaan ole auki.

----------


## joboo

Ainakin HelB 948:ssa on kattoluukut auki ja samalla pieni ilmastointi päällä kaiken lisäksi patterit tuli kuumana  :Mad:

----------


## Kani

> Jotain outoa on kyllä siinä, että minkään muun firman ko. autoissa en ole nähnyt kattoluukkuja säännöllisesti auki.


Itse olen asiaa huvikseni seurannut, ja kattoluukut auki ajellaan kyllä kaikissa yhtiöissä. Paljon havaintoja esimerkiksi Pohjolan Volvoista. Sillähän se Volvon ilmastoinnin "surkeus" varmistetaan, sillä jäähtyminen pienenee automaattisesti, jos räppänöitä on auki.

On tosiaan hassua, että näistä perusasioista pitää alalla kesästä toiseen vääntää, ja aina riittää niitä viisaita, jotka väittävät vakavissaan, että kun kerran 1) kattoluukut viilentävät ja 2) ilmastointi viilentää, niin tottakai 1+1=2, eli pitää käyttää molempia yhtä aikaa.

Jos jääkaapissa olisi kattoluukku, sekin varmaan avattaisiin.

----------


## vristo

Ylläoleva oli totuus. En mä jaksa jokaisen kanssa alkaa taittamaan peistä asiasta,vaan suljen kattoluukut aina päätepysäkillä. Se on vaan näin: siellä joku iso mies repäisi kattoluukun auki, jos hänen tyttönsä sanoo, että on liian kuuma.

Volvo on pahin, jos kuljettaja ei tiedä kojelautansa valikosta löytyviä ihmeellisyyksiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Näissä, ihan niin kuin ratikoissakin, on sellainen ongelma, että se mitä meillä ilmastoinniksi kutsutaan, ei oikeastaan ole sitä. Minä ymmärrän ilmastoinnin niin, että lämpötila säädetään halutuksi ja sitten ilmastointi jäähdyttää ilman sen mukaiseksi. Vaikkapa nyt 22 astetta. Tiedätte ulkomailta ne jääkaappibussit ja ratikat, nehän toimivat juuri niin, oli ulkona sitten 25 tai 42 astetta.

Mutta meillä on tietenkin toisin, koska suomalaiset erityisolosuhteet. Meillä "ilmastointi" merkitsee sitä, että jäähdytetään ilma pari astetta viileämmäksi kuin ulkona. Jos siis bussi tai ratikka ajelee 30 asteen paahteessa, niin siellä sisällä, suljettujen ikkunoiden terraariossa, lämpötila on "vain" 28 astetta ja olo tietenkin kuin pätsissä. Ei ole mikään ihme, että matkustajaparat yrittävät avata kaikki mahdolliset räppänät, että ilma vähän vaihtuisi. Riippumatta siitä, mitä lämpömittari näyttää, tuntuu olo mukavammalta, kun ilma vaunun sisällä kiertää.

----------


## Minä vain

> Itse olen asiaa huvikseni seurannut, ja kattoluukut auki ajellaan kyllä kaikissa yhtiöissä. Paljon havaintoja esimerkiksi Pohjolan Volvoista. Sillähän se Volvon ilmastoinnin "surkeus" varmistetaan, sillä jäähtyminen pienenee automaattisesti, jos räppänöitä on auki.
> 
> On tosiaan hassua, että näistä perusasioista pitää alalla kesästä toiseen vääntää, ja aina riittää niitä viisaita, jotka väittävät vakavissaan, että kun kerran 1) kattoluukut viilentävät ja 2) ilmastointi viilentää, niin tottakai 1+1=2, eli pitää käyttää molempia yhtä aikaa.
> 
> Jos jääkaapissa olisi kattoluukku, sekin varmaan avattaisiin.


Kulkuvälineet tyypillisesti lämpenevät paljon lämpimämmäksi kuin ulkoilman lämpötila on, eli miksi tuolloin ei voisi avata luukkuja ja ikkunoita? Eri asia on, jos sisälämpötila on matalampi kuin ulkolämpötila, mutta oletettavasti luukkuja ja ikkunoita on availtu silloin kun ulkoa tuleva ilma on viileämpää kuin sisäilma.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Tulipa uuden VDL:n myötä koulutuksessa vastaan tieto että EU-direktiivin mukaan linja-auton ilmastoinnin pitää toimia siten että A. auton sisälämpötilan pitää olla yli 25 astetta JA B. ulkolämpötilan pitää olla yli 20 astetta ennenkuin ilmastointilaite edes alkaa toimia. Tällöinkin se pyrkii tuottamaan 22 asteen lämpötilaa. Eli jos ulkona ei ole (mittarin) mukaan yli 20 astetta auton sisälämpötila saa olla ihan mitä vain eikä ilmastointi käynnisty.

Jotenkin en ollut yllättynyt tästä tiedosta(kaan).

----------


## flix

> Kulkuvälineet tyypillisesti lämpenevät paljon lämpimämmäksi kuin ulkoilman lämpötila on, eli miksi tuolloin ei voisi avata luukkuja ja ikkunoita? Eri asia on, jos sisälämpötila on matalampi kuin ulkolämpötila, mutta oletettavasti luukkuja ja ikkunoita on availtu silloin kun ulkoa tuleva ilma on viileämpää kuin sisäilma.


Tämä asia on termostaatin tehtävä, ei kattoluukkujen. Tämän lisäksi ihminen on todella huono arvioimaan mikä ulkolämpötila on ja suhteellinen kosteus vaikuttaa koettuun lämpötilaan melko paljon. Tämä on ilmeistä trooppisilla seuduilla, kuten Thaimaassa. Termostaatti ja kosteusanturi on huomattavasti tarkempia tätä arvioimaan kuin ihminen. Koettuun lämpötilaan vaikuttaa sen lisäksi ikä, sukupuoli, paino, pituus, stressi, nälkä ja yleinen terveydentila.

Samalla logiikalla auton konepelti olisi hyvä avata kun ulkona on liian kuuma ja sulkea kylmällä. Kyseessä on yksinkertaisesti liian monimutkainen asia ihmisen arvioitavaksi mututuntumalla.

Tähän 25 asteeseen on todennäköisesti vaikuttanut TTL:n suositukset.
http://www.ttl.fi/fi/tyoymparisto/la...t/default.aspx
https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Termostaatti
http://www.fjallraven.com/perceived-temperature

----------


## tohpeeri

Jostain syystä unohdin nämä uudet Citarot kun en niissä päivittäin kulje.Niissä on loistava ilmastointi!

----------


## iiko

> Tähän 25 asteeseen on todennäköisesti vaikuttanut TTL:n suositukset.


...sekä se, että bussissa on tasan yksi energianlähde: tankillinen dieseliä. (No, hybridissä sitten akku lisäksi). Ja koska se kylmän ilman tuottaminen on asia, joka vaatii energiaa, sitä dieseliä menee enemmän kuin ilmastoimattomassa autossa. Kyse on siis myöskin säästöstä.

----------


## obmaR

> Jostain syystä unohdin nämä uudet Citarot kun en niissä päivittäin kulje.Niissä on loistava ilmastointi!


Niissä ei taida myöskään olla kattoluukkuja, joita matkustajat pääsisivät availemaan. Kuljettajan paikalle noissa saa tehokkaan ja viileän puhalluksen. Noissa on muutenkin hyvät ohjaamon lämmönsäädöt ja lämpenevät kovallakin pakkasella nopeasti.

----------


## Rehtori

> Niissä ei taida myöskään olla kattoluukkuja, joita matkustajat pääsisivät availemaan. Kuljettajan paikalle noissa saa tehokkaan ja viileän puhalluksen. Noissa on muutenkin hyvät ohjaamon lämmönsäädöt ja lämpenevät kovallakin pakkasella nopeasti.


Eivätkös kattoluukut ole pakollisia hätäpoistumisteiden takia?

----------


## kalle.

> Eivätkös kattoluukut ole pakollisia hätäpoistumisteiden takia?


Direktiivibusseissa ei tarvitse olla ainuttakaan kattoluukkua hätäpoistumiseen. HSL-seudullakin on kattoluukuttomia busseja ajossa.

----------


## Karosa

> Direktiivibusseissa ei tarvitse olla ainuttakaan kattoluukkua hätäpoistumiseen.


Ei pidä paikkaansa, "Näiden lisäksi enintään 50 matkustajapaikan linja-autossa on oltava vähintään yksi kattoluukku ja muissa kaksi kattoluukkua." -Finlex




> HSL-seudullakin on kattoluukuttomia busseja ajossa.


Kuten? En nyt äkkiseltäni keksi missä autossa ei ole kattoluukkua/luukkuja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei pidä paikkaansa, "Näiden lisäksi enintään 50 matkustajapaikan linja-autossa on oltava vähintään yksi kattoluukku ja muissa kaksi kattoluukkua." -Finlex


EU:n bussidirektiivi edellyttää hätäluukkuja, ei kattoluukkuja. Hätäluukun ei tarvitse olla avattavissa kuin hätäpoistumista varten.

Kirjoitan tätä viestiä kaukoliikenteen bussin kyydistä juuri hätäluukun kohdilta. Sen avaaminen edellyttää muovikuvulla peitetyn hätäkahvan käyttämistä.

----------


## Miska

> Kuten? En nyt äkkiseltäni keksi missä autossa ei ole kattoluukkua/luukkuja.


Tammelundin Liikenteellä on useita kattoluukuttomia Volvoja.

----------


## Pera

> Kuten? En nyt äkkiseltäni keksi missä autossa ei ole kattoluukkua/luukkuja.





> Tammelundin Liikenteellä on useita kattoluukuttomia Volvoja.


HelBin 900-sarjan MANit ja Tammelundin Citarot, sekä HelBin ja Tammelundin (24-26 on kattoluukut, 27-31 ei ole) VDL:llät.

----------


## joboo

Jos kerran ilmastoinnin tarkotus on alentaa lämpöä vain muutamalla asteella ulkolämmöstä, olisi parempi jättää koko ilmastointi pois ja vaatimukseksi 2x kattoluukku 4x sivuikkunoita, eteen ja taakse jolloin olisi paljon parempi kun joku ilmastointi.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Jos kerran ilmastoinnin tarkotus on alentaa lämpöä vain muutamalla asteella ulkolämmöstä, olisi parempi jättää koko ilmastointi pois ja vaatimukseksi 2x kattoluukku 4x sivuikkunoita, eteen ja taakse jolloin olisi paljon parempi kun joku ilmastointi.


  Näinhän se olikin silloin "vanhaan hyvään aikaan". Joskus 70-luvulla bussien ikkunat muuttuivat umpinaisiksi ja oliko se 80- ja 90-lukujen vaihteessa vai hieman myöhemmin kun sivuikkunoita taas sai auki. Sitten joku keksi "ilmastoinnin".

----------


## petteri

> Jos kerran ilmastoinnin tarkotus on alentaa lämpöä vain muutamalla asteella ulkolämmöstä, olisi parempi jättää koko ilmastointi pois ja vaatimukseksi 2x kattoluukku 4x sivuikkunoita, eteen ja taakse jolloin olisi paljon parempi kun joku ilmastointi.


Joo. Aikamoista pelleilyä nämä bussien ja vanhojen ratikoiden ilmastointilaitteet. Kyllä ilmastointilaitteiden pitäisi pitää kulkuneuvojen sisätilat 21-25 asteessa vähän ulkoilman lämpötilasta ja suhteellisesta kosteudesta riippuen. Tuollaiseen pystyy periaatteessa henkilöauton ilmastointilaite tai kodin ilmalämpöpumppu sopivalla ohjauselektroniikalla varustettuna. 

Toki joukkoliikenteen ilmastoinnissa pitää huomioida ulkoilman lämpö, koska muuten sisällä tuntuu keveissä vaatteissa jääkaapilta, mutta kategorinen muutaman asteen lämpötilan laskeminen ei ole siihen oikea ratkaisu. Kunnollinen ilmastointilaite mittaa koko ajan ulkoilman lämpöä ja kosteutta ja viilentää tai lämmittää kulkuneuvon sisätiloja sen mukaan. Sisätilan lämmön pitää vaihdella muutaman aste ylös alas riippuen millainen ulkoilma on, käytännössä riippuen siitä millaisissa vaatteissa ihmiset liikkuvat.

----------


## iiko

> Joo. Aikamoista pelleilyä nämä bussien ja vanhojen ratikoiden ilmastointilaitteet. Kyllä ilmastointilaitteiden pitäisi pitää kulkuneuvojen sisätilat 21-25 asteessa vähän ulkoilman lämpötilasta ja suhteellisesta kosteudesta riippuen. Tuollaiseen pystyy periaatteessa henkilöauton ilmastointilaite tai kodin ilmalämpöpumppu sopivalla ohjauselektroniikalla varustettuna.


Väitän, että tuollainen 21:een asteeseen bussin sisälämpötilan laskeminen hellekelillä on käytännössä mahdoton tehtävä, taikka sitten se vaatisi suurinpiirtein jääpalasia autoon heittävän ilmastointilaitteen rakentamista. Bussihan on metallikoppa, jonka sisätilan lämpötila nousee suuremmaksi kuin ulkona olevan ilman lämpötila auringonlämmön ansiosta. Lisäksi pysäkeillä menee koko ajan sitä "viileää" ilmaa harakoille, kun pitää ovia koko ajan aukoa. 

Toinen asia kokonaan on se, miten taajaan noita ilmastointilaitteita huolletaan. Nykyään kun freonit ovat kiellettyä kamaa, tiivisteet tuppaavat falskaamaan aika helposti, koska eivät saa samanlaista voitelua kuin freonin kanssa. Jos laitteessa ei ole kylmäainetta, se ei myöskään viilennä.

----------


## petteri

> Väitän, että tuollainen 21:een asteeseen bussin sisälämpötilan laskeminen hellekelillä on käytännössä mahdoton tehtävä, taikka sitten se vaatisi suurinpiirtein jääpalasia autoon heittävän ilmastointilaitteen rakentamista. Bussihan on metallikoppa, jonka sisätilan lämpötila nousee suuremmaksi kuin ulkona olevan ilman lämpötila auringonlämmön ansiosta. Lisäksi pysäkeillä menee koko ajan sitä "viileää" ilmaa harakoille, kun pitää ovia koko ajan aukoa.


Ei kovalla helteellä pidäkään lämpötilaa 21 asteeseen laskea, se tuntuu liian kylmältä. 23-25 on ihan ok. 21 astetta tai allekin on sitten enemmän kevään, syksyn ja talven juttuja, kun ihmisillä on enemmän vaatetta päällä. 

Mitä ilmastointilaitteen tehoon tulee, Variotramin tai Sm5:n ilmastointiteho on minusta ihan riittävä, kyllä tuohon pitäisi busseissakin päästä. Toki ero ilmastoinnin toimivuudessa varmaan johtuu myös siitä, että uusissa sähkökäyttöisissä kulkuvälineissä ilmapumppu on tehokkain lämmitysväline ja vastukset vasta toissijainen kun sen teho ei riitä. Toki silloin ilmapumpussa on usein enemmän tehoa sekä viilennys- että lämmityssuuntaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Väitän, että tuollainen 21:een asteeseen bussin sisälämpötilan laskeminen hellekelillä on käytännössä mahdoton tehtävä, taikka sitten se vaatisi suurinpiirtein jääpalasia autoon heittävän ilmastointilaitteen rakentamista.


Suosittelen matkustamaan kaupunkibussilla kuumissa teollisuusmaissa. Dallasissa oli 42 astetta, bussi kuin jääkaappi. Miamissa elohopea ei ole tainnut minun käynneilläni nousta yli 36 asteen, mutta jääkaappibussissa sielläkin matkustetaan. Ei minulla lämpömittaria ole ollut mukana, mutta hyvinkin se bussin sisälämpötila on saattanut olla 23-24 asteessa, mikä riittäisi meillekin vallan hyvin. Eli kyllä ne viilenemään saa. Jenkkibussissa pysäkkiaikakin ylittää helposti kaksi minuuttia, kun jokainen jalkapuoli könyää sinne yksi kerrallaan lippua ostamaan ja pyörätuolejakin pitää rampin kautta lastata. Ovet ovat auki suhteessa paljon enemmän kuin meillä. Energiankulutuksesta minulla ei ole mitään käsitystä, mutta eipä se matkustajaa kiinnostakaan  matkustusmukavuus on se kilpailuvaltti, ei ympäristöystävällisyys.

----------


## kuukanko

> Energiankulutuksesta minulla ei ole mitään käsitystä, mutta eipä se matkustajaa kiinnostakaan  matkustusmukavuus on se kilpailuvaltti, ei ympäristöystävällisyys.


Vaatii vielä paljon asenteiden muokkaamista, että noita kesäkuumillakin bussit viileinä pitäviä ilmastointeja aletaan hankkia ja lisäksi vielä pitämään ne kunnossa. Nykyistenkin ilmastointien tulemista edelsi ainakin 10 vuotta kestänyt debatti ja tämänkin ketjun alkupäästä löytyy ilmastoinnin tarvetta kyseenalaistavia viestejä. Silloinen HKL:n tuore suunnittelujohtaja oli avainasemassa muutoksen läpiviennissä. Ilmastointien toimivuuden valvonta on liikenteen tilaajan puolella moninverroin työläämpää kuin laitteiden vaatiminen busseihin, joten minä en jaksa uskoa nopeaan muutokseen.

----------


## PepeB

> Ei kovalla helteellä pidäkään lämpötilaa 21 asteeseen laskea, se tuntuu liian kylmältä. 23-25 on ihan ok. 21 astetta tai allekin on sitten enemmän kevään, syksyn ja talven juttuja, kun ihmisillä on enemmän vaatetta päällä. 
> 
> Mitä ilmastointilaitteen tehoon tulee, Variotramin tai Sm5:n ilmastointiteho on minusta ihan riittävä, kyllä tuohon pitäisi busseissakin päästä. Toki ero ilmastoinnin toimivuudessa varmaan johtuu myös siitä, että uusissa sähkökäyttöisissä kulkuvälineissä ilmapumppu on tehokkain lämmitysväline ja vastukset vasta toissijainen kun sen teho ei riitä. Toki silloin ilmapumpussa on usein enemmän tehoa sekä viilennys- että lämmityssuuntaan.


Varioissa on kyllä hyvä ilmastointi, mutta Sm5?!  :Laughing: 
Niiden lehmän hönkäys työntää vain kosteaa ja lämmintä ilmaa sisään, ja yhdessä osastossa voi ehkä tuntua aavistuksen viileämmältä. Konnaritkin valittavat tuosta, mutta eihän sille ole kiire mitään tehdä, kun tilaajaa ei kiinnosta.

----------


## iiko

> Suosittelen matkustamaan kaupunkibussilla kuumissa teollisuusmaissa. Dallasissa oli 42 astetta, bussi kuin jääkaappi. Miamissa elohopea ei ole tainnut minun käynneilläni nousta yli 36 asteen, mutta jääkaappibussissa sielläkin matkustetaan. Ei minulla lämpömittaria ole ollut mukana, mutta hyvinkin se bussin sisälämpötila on saattanut olla 23-24 asteessa, mikä riittäisi meillekin vallan hyvin. Eli kyllä ne viilenemään saa. Jenkkibussissa pysäkkiaikakin ylittää helposti kaksi minuuttia, kun jokainen jalkapuoli könyää sinne yksi kerrallaan lippua ostamaan ja pyörätuolejakin pitää rampin kautta lastata. Ovet ovat auki suhteessa paljon enemmän kuin meillä. Energiankulutuksesta minulla ei ole mitään käsitystä, mutta eipä se matkustajaa kiinnostakaan  matkustusmukavuus on se kilpailuvaltti, ei ympäristöystävällisyys.


En nyt lähde asiasta suuremmalti väittelemään tämän enempää, mutta kun se ilmastointilaitteen tuottama viilennys on ainakin osittain sitä, että laite puskee viileää ilmaa matkustajan niskaan. Tällöin ainakin saadaan matkustaja tuntemaan olonsa paremmaksi, vaikka bussin lämpötila ei sitten oikeasti paljoa ulkoilmaa viileämpi olisi. Tosin vaikutushan ja tuntemushan asian lopulta ratkaisee. En ole termodynamiikan asiantuntija, ilmeisesti näitäkään keskusteluja ei lue kukaan asiasta tietoinen. Toki myöskin lämpimissä paikoissa kulkevissa vehkeissä myös sen ilmastointilaitteen teho lienee huomattavasti suurempi kuin täällä pohjoisessa.

(Olen itsekin Miamissa matkustanut busseissa ja pitäisin ainakin palvelutasoa erinomaisena)

----------


## MJG

> Vaatii vielä paljon asenteiden muokkaamista, että noita kesäkuumillakin bussit viileinä pitäviä ilmastointeja aletaan hankkia ja lisäksi vielä pitämään ne kunnossa. Nykyistenkin ilmastointien tulemista edelsi ainakin 10 vuotta kestänyt debatti ja tämänkin ketjun alkupäästä löytyy ilmastoinnin tarvetta kyseenalaistavia viestejä. Silloinen HKL:n tuore suunnittelujohtaja oli avainasemassa muutoksen läpiviennissä. Ilmastointien toimivuuden valvonta on liikenteen tilaajan puolella moninverroin työläämpää kuin laitteiden vaatiminen busseihin, joten minä en jaksa uskoa nopeaan muutokseen.


Peruslähtökohtahan on, että julkisen liikenteen pahin kilpailija on ei-julkinen liikenne eli pääsääntöisesti henkilöauto. Nykyisin Suomessakin käytännössä lähes jokaisessa myydyssä henkilöautossa on jonkinlainen ilmastointilaite. Jos halutaan saada aikaan siirtymää henkilöautosta julkiseen liikenteeseen, osapuilleen hölmöintä kuviteltavissa olevaa on kesähelteillä huudella, että ei me näitä viitsitä viilentää, kun se vähän maksaakin. 

Mutta ajankuvan ilmiöstähän on kyse. 2010-luvun Suomessa joukkoliikenne ja sairaanhoito ovat sisarukset: tärkeintä on, että ne eivät maksa paljon. Se, täyttävätkö ne tarpeensa, on koneiston kannalta sivuseikka.

----------


## citybus

> Peruslähtökohtahan on, että julkisen liikenteen pahin kilpailija on ei-julkinen liikenne eli pääsääntöisesti henkilöauto. Nykyisin Suomessakin käytännössä lähes jokaisessa myydyssä henkilöautossa on jonkinlainen ilmastointilaite. Jos halutaan saada aikaan siirtymää henkilöautosta julkiseen liikenteeseen, osapuilleen hölmöintä kuviteltavissa olevaa on kesähelteillä huudella, että ei me näitä viitsitä viilentää, kun se vähän maksaakin. 
> 
> Mutta ajankuvan ilmiöstähän on kyse. 2010-luvun Suomessa joukkoliikenne ja sairaanhoito ovat sisarukset: tärkeintä on, että ne eivät maksa paljon. Se, täyttävätkö ne tarpeensa, on koneiston kannalta sivuseikka.


Juuri näin. Ja täytyy muistaa, että linja-auto on myös työpaikka, ja vieläpä melko raskas sellainen. Luulisi, että liikennöitsijöitä kiinnostaisi myös kuljettajien työhyvinvointi. Ilmastoiduista autoista kun - ainakin 2010-luvun vaihteen HELB:illä - riisuttiin monia sellaisia tekijöitä pois kuljettajan tilasta, jotka olivat itsestäänselvyyksiä ennen ilmastointiaikakautta; mm. kuljettajien kattopuhaltimia, tuulettimia ja ylimääräisiä ilmavirtauksia. 2010-2011-vuosien Scaloja oli erittäin ikävää ajaa kesällä, kun turvaohjaamo piti mukavasti lämmön kuljettajan aitiossa, kattotuuletinta ei ollut ja tuulilasin puhaltimesta hohkasi sisään vain lämmintä ulkoilmaa. Jäähdytyksestä vastasi pieni pyöreä reikä katossa, josta välillä puhkui heikkoa viileää ilmavirtaa. En tiedä, onko asia nyttemmin korjattu, kun en enää bussia aja.

Pakko tunnustaa, että itse ajan mielelläni vain ja ainoastaan omalla autollani työpaikalle Helsingin keskustaan näin kesäaikaan. Bussiin en kertakaikkiaan viitsi mennä, koska tulen helposti pahoinvointiseksi kuumassa ja kosteassa tilassa, jossa ilma ei kierrä. Ja koskaan ei tiedä, minkälainen bussi tulee vastaan. Syksyt ja talvet menevät perusmukavasti bussikyydillä, etenkin jos kuljettaja on muistanut laittaa Volvossa webaston uudestaan päälle sen katkettua automaattisesti.

En voinut ajatellakaan, että HSL tietoisesti pitää bussien lämpötilat korkealla kesäaikaan ja vieläpä täysin kestämättömin argumentein. Suomen erityisolosuhteet kai?

----------


## samulih

> Juuri näin. Ja täytyy muistaa, että linja-auto on myös työpaikka, ja vieläpä melko raskas sellainen. Luulisi, että liikennöitsijöitä kiinnostaisi myös kuljettajien työhyvinvointi. Ilmastoiduista autoista kun - ainakin 2010-luvun vaihteen HELB:illä - riisuttiin monia sellaisia tekijöitä pois kuljettajan tilasta, jotka olivat itsestäänselvyyksiä ennen ilmastointiaikakautta; mm. kuljettajien kattopuhaltimia, tuulettimia ja ylimääräisiä ilmavirtauksia. 2010-2011-vuosien Scaloja oli erittäin ikävää ajaa kesällä, kun turvaohjaamo piti mukavasti lämmön kuljettajan aitiossa, kattotuuletinta ei ollut ja tuulilasin puhaltimesta hohkasi sisään vain lämmintä ulkoilmaa. Jäähdytyksestä vastasi pieni pyöreä reikä katossa, josta välillä puhkui heikkoa viileää ilmavirtaa. En tiedä, onko asia nyttemmin korjattu, kun en enää bussia aja.
> 
> Pakko tunnustaa, että itse ajan mielelläni vain ja ainoastaan omalla autollani työpaikalle Helsingin keskustaan näin kesäaikaan. Bussiin en kertakaikkiaan viitsi mennä, koska tulen helposti pahoinvointiseksi kuumassa ja kosteassa tilassa, jossa ilma ei kierrä. Ja koskaan ei tiedä, minkälainen bussi tulee vastaan. Syksyt ja talvet menevät perusmukavasti bussikyydillä, etenkin jos kuljettaja on muistanut laittaa Volvossa webaston uudestaan päälle sen katkettua automaattisesti.
> 
> En voinut ajatellakaan, että HSL tietoisesti pitää bussien lämpötilat korkealla kesäaikaan ja vieläpä täysin kestämättömin argumentein. Suomen erityisolosuhteet kai?


Eikö työehtosopimus sisällä määritykset tauoista, yli 30 kun menee työtilan lämmöt tulee aika pitkiä taukoja... Siis luulisi halua olevan oikeille lämpötiloille jotta siellä ruuhkassa voi kuski istua.

Itse suunnittelen kesällä matkani niin että on luultavasti ilmastoitu bussi tai juna käytössä.... Muistan kerran Stadista Espoon keskukseen junamatkan jossa meinasi taju lähteä kun ei ilma vaihtunut ja housut kastui märäksi...  Toisaalta muistan vieläkin matkan linjalla e85 kun oli mökiltä pysäkille kävellyt ja hiki valui ja sitten istui bussiin joka oli kuin pakastin, meinasi melkein itku tulla kun yleensä saunoi sitten kävelyn päälle....

----------


## flix

> Pakko tunnustaa, että itse ajan mielelläni vain ja ainoastaan omalla autollani työpaikalle Helsingin keskustaan näin kesäaikaan. Bussiin en kertakaikkiaan viitsi mennä, koska tulen helposti pahoinvointiseksi kuumassa ja kosteassa tilassa, jossa ilma ei kierrä. Ja koskaan ei tiedä, minkälainen bussi tulee vastaan.


Itse menen kesäisin mieluiten pyörällä, koska puhallus toimii aina, lisäksi olen aina aikataulussa perillä. Eikä tarvitse stressata ja arvuutella tuleeko sieltä viileä Citaro vai ei.

----------


## MJG

> Toki olisi mielenkiintoista jos voitaisiin rakentaa linja-autoon tänäänkin radiossa paljon kehuttu ilmalämpöpumppu, joka toimisi siis kesällä viilentäen ja talvella lämmittäen. Meillähän on jo Vaurioissa jonkinverran jäähdyttävä ilmanvaihto, useimmiten vaunuissa on hiukan liian viileää ja ilma on hapettoman ja nihkeän tuntuista.


Eikös noihin uusiin Linkkereihin ole luvassa ilmalämpöpumput?

----------


## 339-DF

> (Olen itsekin Miamissa matkustanut busseissa ja pitäisin ainakin palvelutasoa erinomaisena)


Tuota noin, ollaankohan me nyt oltu samassa Miamissa vai ovatko odotukset joukkoliikenteen palvelutason suhteen meillä aivan toisenlaiset? Busseja siellä kyllä riittää eli verkko on aika tiheä, mutta vuorovälit ovat pitkät, aikataulut lähinnä viitteellisiä, pysäkki-info olematonta, pysäkkiväli todella tiheä ja matkanteko todella todella hidasta  ei vain tiheän pysäkkivälin vuoksi, vaan siksi, että kuljettajilla on tapana odottaa jokaista sadan metrin päässä köpöttävää mumsaa (eli hyvä palvelutaso yhdelle ja surkea meille kaikille kyydissä jo olijoille) ja siksi, että matkustajien joukossa on suomalaisittain hämmästyttävän paljon pyörätuolipotilaita, joiden lastaaminen ja purkaminen kestää kolmatta minuuttia per pysäkki. Pitkällä matkalla näitä on usein enemmän kuin yksi. Vielä osa reiteistä on aika mutkaisia ja monilla reiteillä kierretään metrorail- tai -moverasema pari kertaa ympäri valoissa seisten, että päästään aseman viereen pysäkille sen sijaan että vaihtajat kävelisivät muutaman kymmenen metriä. Bussikaistoja ei ole, ja pysäkitkin on monesti sijoitettu ennen valoristeystä niin, että ensin seistään jonossa autojen takana odottamassa valojen vaihtumista, että päästään pysäkille, sitten tullaan pysäkille ja sinä aikana valot vaihtuvat taas punaisiksi, ja taas odotellaan.

South Beachilta pääsee kohtuullisesti Downtownin alueelle, mutta on se touhu muuten aikamoisen onnetonta ihan jo HSL-liikenteeseenkin tottuneelle.

No, olen kerran vuokrannut Miamissa autonkin. Se jäi kyllä ainoaksi kerraksi eli tyydyn jatkossakin bussikyytiin.  :Smile: 




> Vaatii vielä paljon asenteiden muokkaamista, että noita kesäkuumillakin bussit viileinä pitäviä ilmastointeja aletaan hankkia ja lisäksi vielä pitämään ne kunnossa. [...] Ilmastointien toimivuuden valvonta on liikenteen tilaajan puolella moninverroin työläämpää kuin laitteiden vaatiminen busseihin, joten minä en jaksa uskoa nopeaan muutokseen.


Jotenkin me suomalaiset, tai ainakin enemmistö meistä, tuntuu aina vaan tyytyvän niin kovin vähään. Ei vain joukkoliikenteessä, vaan muussakin  millaista ruokaa meillä myydään kaupoissa, millaiset hotelliketjut meillä tässä maassa on, millainen palvelu vaikkapa ravintolassa riittää meille. Tämän kanssa on ihan linjassa se, että bussissa nyt vaan on kuuma, eikä sille mitään voi. Siispä en minäkään usko nopeaan muutokseen, mutta sitä toivoisin kovasti, että edes sähköisessä liikenteessä käytettäisiin ilmastointia reilusti viilentämään  kun ei energiankulutuksen lisäyksen pitäisi olla yhtä vaikeaa. Miten mahtaa olla Lumikon laitteiden kanssa ratikoissa  mahdollistavatko nykyiset laitteet sen, että lämpötila pidettäisiin tasaisena vaikkapa 23 asteessa, vai kykenevätkö ne toimimaan vain siten kuin tilattaessa on haluttu?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Aion harjoitella pyytämään venäjän ja arabian kielillä kuskia säätämään ilmastointia kylmemmäksi mikä Nobinan pienissä Citea-mallisissa busseissa tarkoittaa kattoluukkujen avaamista, joka on ainoa keino saada siedettävä lämpötila kun Konalan suoralla aurinko porottaa täysillä vasemman puolen ikkunoista.

t. Rainer

----------


## Gulf

> Aion harjoitella pyytämään venäjän ja arabian kielillä kuskia säätämään ilmastointia kylmemmäksi mikä Nobinan pienissä Citea-mallisissa busseissa tarkoittaa kattoluukkujen avaamista, joka on ainoa keino saada siedettävä lämpötila kun Konalan suoralla aurinko porottaa täysillä vasemman puolen ikkunoista.
> 
> t. Rainer


Eipä se kuski sille ilmastoinnille mitään mahda vaikka millä kielellä pyydät. Pääsääntöisesti matkustamon lämpötilaan ei voi kuljettaja vaikuttaa, etenkään uusissa autoissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eipä se kuski sille ilmastoinnille mitään mahda vaikka millä kielellä pyydät. Pääsääntöisesti matkustamon lämpötilaan ei voi kuljettaja vaikuttaa, etenkään uusissa autoissa.


Bussifirmat ovat siis ostaneet 70-luvun tekniikalla varustettuja busseja?

t. Rainer

----------


## Zambo

> Bussifirmat ovat siis ostaneet 70-luvun tekniikalla varustettuja busseja?
> 
> t. Rainer


Bussifirmat ostavat sitä mitä tilaaja vaatii!

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Eipä se kuski sille ilmastoinnille mitään mahda vaikka millä kielellä pyydät. Pääsääntöisesti matkustamon lämpötilaan ei voi kuljettaja vaikuttaa, etenkään uusissa autoissa.





> Bussifirmat ovat siis ostaneet 70-luvun tekniikalla varustettuja busseja?
> 
> t. Rainer


Ainakin omakohtaisesta kokemuksesta tuntuu, että 70-luvun tekniikka toimi moitteettomasti. Oli säätövaraa ja homma toimi. Nykyään elektronikaan myötä on tullut miljoona sensoria ja säädintä jotka tarkkailevat yhtä montaa asiaa ja sen jälkeen ne toimivat jos toimivat. Ja ovat ilmeisesti yhä herkempiä niiden säätämiselle eli kuljettajan toiminnalle minkä vuoksi monet tahot ovat halunneet eliminoida tästä yhtälöstä sen säätäjän eli kuljettajan. Täysautomaattisista ilmastointijärjestelmistä on puhuttu mutta ainakin toistaiseksi on kai kuljettajille vielä jätetty päälle/pois päältä optio. Toki automatiikassakin on outouksia joita näin asiaa tuntematta ymmärrä. Esim. VDL:n koulutuksen yhteydessä sanottiin, että auton ilmastointi menee päälle KUN auton sisälämpötila ylittää 25 astetta JA ulkolämpötila 20 astetta. Kun varmistin asiaa, että onko näin niin vastaus oli; auton sisälämpötila voi ja saa automatiikan puolesta nousta äärettömästi, ilmastointi ei käynnisty ellei ulkolämpötila ylitä 20 astetta. Ulko ja sisälämpötilaa tarkkailee yksi anturi. Jokainen voi mielessään miettiä lopputulosta jos ja kun jompikumpi sensori lakkaa toimimasta tai antaa puutaheinää vastauksen. Vanha tapa jossa olisi hanikka josta ilmoitetaan paljonko halutaan lämpöä sisälle ja päälle/pois kytkimet olisivat paremmat kuin automatiikka joka haistelee tietoa hyvin pienin resurssein ja jonka toimintaa on rajoitettu monin eri algorytmein. Näin siis minun mielestäni.

----------


## tkp

> Bussifirmat ovat siis ostaneet 70-luvun tekniikalla varustettuja busseja?
> 
> t. Rainer


Pystyykö raitiovaunussa tai metrossa kuljettaja säätämään matkustamon lämpötilaa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pystyykö raitiovaunussa tai metrossa kuljettaja säätämään matkustamon lämpötilaa?


En tiedä säätääkö niissä kuljettaja , mutta ainakin uudemmissa raitiovaunuissa ja metrojunissa on riittävän tehokas ilmastointi eivätkä vanhemmatkaan mitään saunoja ole. Ehkä M100 sarja ylittäessään Kulosaaren siltaa on tuntunut joskus vähän kuumalta mutta kun se syöksyy pian tunneliin tai leikkaukseen niin ei haittaa, ja kun kaikki ovet lentää auki heti asemalle saavuttaessa.

Bussia pitäisi verrata ennemmin henkilöautoihin joissa kuskin käsien ulottuvilla on lämmitys ja viilennyslaitteiden namiskat. Lulisi kuskin itsenkin huomaavan jos on liian kuuma?

t. Rainer

----------


## Prompter

> Bussia pitäisi verrata ennemmin henkilöautoihin joissa kuskin käsien ulottuvilla on lämmitys ja viilennyslaitteiden namiskat. Lulisi kuskin itsenkin huomaavan jos on liian kuuma?


Sanopa muuta. Kuljettajalle on yleensä saatavilla vain oman työpisteensä ilmastoinnin säädöt, ja pahimmillaan kuljettajapuolenkin ilmastointi toimii vasta samalla kuin matkustamon. Ilmastoinnin ja lisälämmittimen jatkuva käyttö lisää selkeästi tuntikulutusta, eli tämä(kin) on täysin kustannuskysymys. Varsinkin keskustassa on suuri merkitys sillä, viilennetäänkö matkustamo 25 vai 20 asteeseen; matkustaminen on suurimmalle osalle toki miellyttävämpää 20-asteisessa linja-autossa kuin 25-asteisessa, mutta keskikulutus on koko ajan huomattavasti isompi, mitä viileämmäksi auto asetetaan. 

Liikennöitsijät etsivät jatkuvasti uusia tapoja säästää polttoainetta; esimerkiksi stop-start-järjestelmä tekee tuloaan ja vaihteistot ohjelmoidaan vaihtamaan entistä aikaisemmin isommalle. Suomen kesä on niin lyhyt, että vaikkapa 22 astetta olisi huomattavasti mukavampi matkustuslämpötila. Uskallan väittää, että sen vaikutus kulutukseen olisi vuositasolla 3-5 prosenttia.

----------


## tohpeeri

Syyskuussa eräänä lämpimänä päivänä 38 bussikuski avasi Elielillä ennen matkaan lähtöä sekä kattoluukut että kaksi sivuikkunaa. Matkustajat kiittivät koska auto olisi ollut muuten kuin sauna kuten Volvo 8700:t usein ovat.

----------


## Melamies

> Bussia pitäisi verrata ennemmin henkilöautoihin joissa kuskin käsien ulottuvilla on lämmitys ja viilennyslaitteiden namiskat. Lulisi kuskin itsenkin huomaavan jos on liian kuuma?
> 
> t. Rainer



Kuskin paikalta ei välttämättä huomaa matkustamon lämpötilaa. Esim jos aurinko paistaa tuulilasin suunnasta, kuski voi olla kuumissaan vaikka matkustamossa olisi sopiva lämpötila. Tai ohjaamon erillisilmastointi takaa kuskille vilpoisan olon, mutta matkustamossa hikoillaan.

Jos bussin ohjaamossa on matkustamon lämpötilan luotetattavasti näyttävä mittari, se lienee paras tapa kuskille seurata lämpötilannetta. Eri asia sitten onkin, kuten edellä on kerrottu, onko kuskilla mahdollisuutta vaikuttaa asiaan.

Kun otit esille henkilöauton, on varsin yleinen tilanne, että takapenkillä ollaan tyytymättömiä lämpötilaan ja kuskille asia selviää vasta kun takapenkiltä tulee palautetta.

----------


## tohpeeri

Näillä helteillä ihmettelen taas kerran, että paljonko liikennöitsijät joutuvat maksamaan ilmastoinnista mikä on on yhtä tyhjän kanssa. Ja tämä koskee nimenomaan Volvoja olivat ne sitten vanhempia tai uudempia. Jos bussissa on ilmastointi niin silloinhan kattoluukkujen pitäisi olla kiinni  mutta jo toista kuukautta jos joiudun ajamaan Volvossa, mitä valitettavasti tapahtuu melkein päivittäin, on takaosan kattoluukku ollut auki. Joten ainakin takaosassa  on melko miellyttävä olo.

----------


## Juissi

Samaa olen miettinyt usein, vaikka yllättävää kyllä, minun kohdalleni on osunut varsin hyvin ilmastoituja busseja tämän hetkisten helteiden aikana. Bussit, joissa ilmastointi on toiminut ovat olleet Scanioita. Alkukesästä yhdessäkään Helbin MANtelissa ei ilmastointi toiminut. 900-sarjalaisissa käsittääkseni se on jo varusteena.

----------


## Minä vain

> Sanopa muuta. Kuljettajalle on yleensä saatavilla vain oman työpisteensä ilmastoinnin säädöt, ja pahimmillaan kuljettajapuolenkin ilmastointi toimii vasta samalla kuin matkustamon. Ilmastoinnin ja lisälämmittimen jatkuva käyttö lisää selkeästi tuntikulutusta, eli tämä(kin) on täysin kustannuskysymys. Varsinkin keskustassa on suuri merkitys sillä, viilennetäänkö matkustamo 25 vai 20 asteeseen; matkustaminen on suurimmalle osalle toki miellyttävämpää 20-asteisessa linja-autossa kuin 25-asteisessa, mutta keskikulutus on koko ajan huomattavasti isompi, mitä viileämmäksi auto asetetaan. 
> 
> Liikennöitsijät etsivät jatkuvasti uusia tapoja säästää polttoainetta; esimerkiksi stop-start-järjestelmä tekee tuloaan ja vaihteistot ohjelmoidaan vaihtamaan entistä aikaisemmin isommalle. Suomen kesä on niin lyhyt, että vaikkapa 22 astetta olisi huomattavasti mukavampi matkustuslämpötila. Uskallan väittää, että sen vaikutus kulutukseen olisi vuositasolla 3-5 prosenttia.





> Suosittelen matkustamaan kaupunkibussilla kuumissa teollisuusmaissa. Dallasissa oli 42 astetta, bussi kuin jääkaappi. Miamissa elohopea ei ole tainnut minun käynneilläni nousta yli 36 asteen, mutta jääkaappibussissa sielläkin matkustetaan. Ei minulla lämpömittaria ole ollut mukana, mutta hyvinkin se bussin sisälämpötila on saattanut olla 23-24 asteessa, mikä riittäisi meillekin vallan hyvin. Eli kyllä ne viilenemään saa. Jenkkibussissa pysäkkiaikakin ylittää helposti kaksi minuuttia, kun jokainen jalkapuoli könyää sinne yksi kerrallaan lippua ostamaan ja pyörätuolejakin pitää rampin kautta lastata. Ovet ovat auki suhteessa paljon enemmän kuin meillä. Energiankulutuksesta minulla ei ole mitään käsitystä, mutta eipä se matkustajaa kiinnostakaan  matkustusmukavuus on se kilpailuvaltti, ei ympäristöystävällisyys.


Kotonani on ilmastointilaite ja itse asiassa peräti 25 astetta on sopiva lämpötila. Ilmastoinnilla poistetaan nimittäin kosteutta, ja esimerkiksi tällä hetkellä ulkona kosteus on 82 % ja kotonani 39 %, ilmastointi aiheuttaa merkittävän ilmavirran ja pukeudutaan kevyemmin kuin lämmityskaudella. Erityisesti seisova 25 astetta on aivan eri asia kuin 25 astetta hiusten hulmutessa päässä. Joten hirveän montaa astetta ei varsinaisen viilentämisen tarvitse olla, jos Helsingissä on ollut esimerkiksi tänä kesänä enintään 31 astetta.

Mistähän johtuu, että raideliikenteessä ilmastointi toimii aina, jos sellainen suinkin on asennettuna kulkupeliin, kun taas Citaro on ainut bussi, jossa ilmastointi on aina toiminut käyttäessäni sitä, ja esimerkiksi VDL:ssä on tehokas ilmastointi jos se on päällä mutta usein se ei ole päällä? Mistä tämä ero bussien ja muiden liikennemuotojen välillä?

----------


## aki

> Mistähän johtuu, että raideliikenteessä ilmastointi toimii aina, jos sellainen suinkin on asennettuna kulkupeliin, kun taas Citaro on ainut bussi, jossa ilmastointi on aina toiminut käyttäessäni sitä, ja esimerkiksi VDL:ssä on tehokas ilmastointi jos se on päällä mutta usein se ei ole päällä? Mistä tämä ero bussien ja muiden liikennemuotojen välillä?


On siinä ilmastoinnissa ongelmia myös raiteilla https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10310979

----------


## Juissi

Raiteilla jatkuva sähkönsaanti mahdollistanee tehokkaampien ja laadukkaampien ilmastointilaitteiden käytön. Kaupunkibusseissa on auttamatta tehottomat ja huonolaatuiset laitteet. Osasyynä heikkoon toimintaan on varmasti myös huoltojen laiminlyönti. Epäilen, että liikennöitsijät laskevat kuinka paljon polttoainetta ja huoltokustannuksia säästetään kun ilmastointia ei käytetä tai säädetään se käynnistymään vasta kun lämpötila ylittää 25 asteen. Lisäksi epäilen, että liikennöitsijät miettivät myös sitä, että kaupunkibusseissa matkustetaan vain vähän aikaa, joten matkustusmukavuudesta voidaan "tinkiä". Jos HSL ei tätä mitenkään valvo, niin näin varmasti myös tapahtuu. Seutuliikenteessä 30-45 min matka-aika ei ole enää lyhyt. Jos kyyti on tukalan kuuma, niin ei voida puhua matkustusmukavuudesta.

----------


## Juissi

Tänään Helbin Volvo 8700 numerolla 918 linjalla 415. En muista milloin olisin ollut niin kuuman auton kyydissä. Ilmastointi kyllä piti kovaa meteliä, mutta mitään viilennystä tai edes ilmavirran puhallusta en tuntenut välillä Elielinaukio-Vantaanlaakso. Onko täysin mahdotonta vaihtaa tällainen auto kesken päivän? Kyydissä lentomatkustajia matkalla lentoasemalle. Varmaan mukava aloitus matkalle, kun ensimmäiseksi on mentävä vaihtamaan vähintään paita todella kuumasta bussimatkasta johtuen.

----------


## Gulf

> Tänään Helbin Volvo 8700 numerolla 918 linjalla 415. En muista milloin olisin ollut niin kuuman auton kyydissä. Ilmastointi kyllä piti kovaa meteliä, mutta mitään viilennystä tai edes ilmavirran puhallusta en tuntenut välillä Elielinaukio-Vantaanlaakso. Onko täysin mahdotonta vaihtaa tällainen auto kesken päivän? Kyydissä lentomatkustajia matkalla lentoasemalle. Varmaan mukava aloitus matkalle, kun ensimmäiseksi on mentävä vaihtamaan vähintään paita todella kuumasta bussimatkasta johtuen.


Ei niitä ilmastoinnin takia vaihdeta pois, eikä ole suinkaan ainut auto mikä on tuossa jamassa, vaan jotakuinkin kaikissa volvoissa sama homma.

----------


## Prompter

> Tänään Helbin Volvo 8700 numerolla 918 linjalla 415. En muista milloin olisin ollut niin kuuman auton kyydissä. Ilmastointi kyllä piti kovaa meteliä, mutta mitään viilennystä tai edes ilmavirran puhallusta en tuntenut välillä Elielinaukio-Vantaanlaakso. Onko täysin mahdotonta vaihtaa tällainen auto kesken päivän?





> Ei niitä ilmastoinnin takia vaihdeta pois, eikä ole suinkaan ainut auto mikä on tuossa jamassa, vaan jotakuinkin kaikissa volvoissa sama homma.


Ainakin PL:llä pyritään vaihtamaan auto, jos sisälämpö nousee yli 30:n.

----------


## joboo

> Ei niitä ilmastoinnin takia vaihdeta pois, eikä ole suinkaan ainut auto mikä on tuossa jamassa, vaan jotakuinkin kaikissa volvoissa sama homma.


No tuossahan on matkustajien henki ja  terveys kyseessä istut 30-40min 35 asteisessa bussissa missä ilma vaihtuu huonosti on silloin tehtävä asialle jotain.

Se että ilmastointii pidetää pariastetta viileämmällä mitä ulkona, jos raha menee matkustajien edelle niin silloin on pahasti asiat pielessä. Eilen olin Helb 1007 kyydissä mikä puhalsi pariastetta viileämpää ni se oli yks sauna koko bussi!

----------


## jtm

> No tuossahan on matkustajien henki ja  terveys kyseessä istut 30-40min 35 asteisessa bussissa missä ilma vaihtuu huonosti on silloin tehtävä asialle jotain.
> 
> Se että ilmastointii pidetää pariastetta viileämmällä mitä ulkona, jos raha menee matkustajien edelle niin silloin on pahasti asiat pielessä. Eilen olin Helb 1007 kyydissä mikä puhalsi pariastetta viileämpää ni se oli yks sauna koko bussi!


Mites kuljettaja? Hänkö on sitten vähemmän aikaa? Silläkö ei ole väliä?

----------


## Juissi

> Mites kuljettaja? Hänkö on sitten vähemmän aikaa? Silläkö ei ole väliä?


Tietenkin on väliä. Ei pitäisi sallia kuljettajallekaan noin kuumia olosuhteita. Mielestäni kysymys ei ole enää työturvallisuusriskistä, vaan jo tapahtuneesta vahingosta. Ensiapuna kuljettaja voi sentään avata ohjaamon sivuikkunan, josta voi olla jotain apua. Matkustamon puolella ei ole paljoa tehtävissä nykyautoissa.

----------


## peke

Helb 816 Ei toimi moinen ylellisyys. Tukala tapaus, tuskin on ainoa.

----------


## bernemi

> Helb 816 Ei toimi moinen ylellisyys. Tukala tapaus, tuskin on ainoa.


Tämähän ei ole enää HSL-alueella.

----------


## tapatin

Tänään 14.30 aikoihin linjalla 615 ollut Helb #1407 valutti vettä matkustamoon ilmastointiritilöiden kautta. Oman arvioini mukaan vettä tuli yhteensä noin desin verran. Vettä ei siis tippunut pikkuhiljaa tipoittain vaan sitä tuli kerralla ihan kunnolla. Ilmastointi pelasi muilta osin kuitenkin aivan asiallisesti. Onkohan tämä kovinkin yleinen vika/ominaisuus?  :Laughing:

----------


## Prompter

> Tänään 14.30 aikoihin linjalla 615 ollut Helb #1407 valutti vettä matkustamoon ilmastointiritilöiden kautta. Oman arvioini mukaan vettä tuli yhteensä noin desin verran. Vettä ei siis tippunut pikkuhiljaa tipoittain vaan sitä tuli kerralla ihan kunnolla. Ilmastointi pelasi muilta osin kuitenkin aivan asiallisesti. Onkohan tämä kovinkin yleinen vika/ominaisuus?


Poistoputket tukossa, niin lauhdevesi poistuu jostain löytämästään aukosta. Eräässä Ivecossa se aukko oli suoraan kuljettajan yläpuolella sijaitsevassa rahastusvalossa  :Laughing:

----------


## PSi

> -- Ensiapuna kuljettaja voi sentään avata ohjaamon sivuikkunan, josta voi olla jotain apua. Matkustamon puolella ei ole paljoa tehtävissä nykyautoissa.


 Kytkeytyykö ilmastointi pois päältä kuljettajan sivuikkunan avaamisesta samaan tapaan kuin kattoikkunoita ja ovia avatessa? 

Saako liikennöitsijä "plussapisteitä" tms. ilmastoinnista, vai onko ilmastointi nykyisin vaatimus? Riittääkö HSL:lle, että bussissa on ilmastointilaite riippumatta siitä onko se kunnossa tai päällä? 

Mistä muuten mahtaa johtua että jos se ilmastointi (tai koko ilmanvaihto) on pois päältä niin risteyksissä tai esimerkikisi Kättärin shikaaneissa käännyttäessä raitista ilmaa tulvahtaa jostain matkustamoon? Mahtaako matkustamon raittiin ilman ilmanotto olla bussin sivuilla?

----------


## obmaR

> Mistä muuten mahtaa johtua että jos se ilmastointi (tai koko ilmanvaihto) on pois päältä niin risteyksissä tai esimerkikisi Kättärin shikaaneissa käännyttäessä raitista ilmaa tulvahtaa jostain matkustamoon? Mahtaako matkustamon raittiin ilman ilmanotto olla bussin sivuilla?


Siellähän se koko auton ilmanotto on ohjaamon sivuikkunassa tuollaisessa tapauksessa.  :Biggrin:  Aika tukalaahan siellä on varsinkin, kun uudemmissa bussimalleissa (esim. Citea, Citaro, Suburban) tuntuu yleistyvän käytäntö, ettei matkustamoon tehdä enää tuuletusikkunoita tai avattavia kattoluukkuja edes varajärjestelmäksi. Toisaalta avattavat kattoluukut ilmastoidussa autossa ovat olleet jonkinasteinen ongelma, koska matkustajilla on ollut tapana työntää ne väkisin auki, vaikka niissä on selkeät kieltotarrat olleetkin.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Siellähän se koko auton ilmanotto on ohjaamon sivuikkunassa tuollaisessa tapauksessa.  Aika tukalaahan siellä on varsinkin, kun uudemmissa bussimalleissa (esim. Citea, Citaro, Suburban) tuntuu yleistyvän käytäntö, ettei matkustamoon tehdä enää tuuletusikkunoita tai avattavia kattoluukkuja edes varajärjestelmäksi. Toisaalta avattavat kattoluukut ilmastoidussa autossa ovat olleet jonkinasteinen ongelma, koska matkustajilla on ollut tapana työntää ne väkisin auki, vaikka niissä on selkeät kieltotarrat olleetkin.


Miksi matkustajat ovat väksisin avanneet kattoluukkuja?
1. Koska ilmastointi, vaikka se teoriassa autossa onkin, ei ole päällä.
2. Koska ilmastointi, vaikka se teoriassa autossa onkin, ei toimi.
Ratkaisu: Ilmastoinnin tulee toimia ja olla päällä kun on kuuma.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Siellähän se koko auton ilmanotto on ohjaamon sivuikkunassa tuollaisessa tapauksessa.  Aika tukalaahan siellä on varsinkin, kun uudemmissa bussimalleissa (esim. Citea, Citaro, Suburban) tuntuu yleistyvän käytäntö, ettei matkustamoon tehdä enää tuuletusikkunoita tai avattavia kattoluukkuja edes varajärjestelmäksi. Toisaalta avattavat kattoluukut ilmastoidussa autossa ovat olleet jonkinasteinen ongelma, koska matkustajilla on ollut tapana työntää ne väkisin auki, vaikka niissä on selkeät kieltotarrat olleetkin.


Tänä kesänä etenkin helteiden aikana melkein jokaisessa Volvo 8900:ssa missä ajoin oli kattoluukku avattu. Ja hyvä niin. Eräässä bussissa eräs hieman maistissa ollut  matkustaja alkoi sulkea luukkua "jotta ilmastointi toimisi". Kuski käski avata sen uudestaan.

----------


## obmaR

> Miksi matkustajat ovat väksisin avanneet kattoluukkuja?
> 1. Koska ilmastointi, vaikka se teoriassa autossa onkin, ei ole päällä.
> 2. Koska ilmastointi, vaikka se teoriassa autossa onkin, ei toimi.
> Ratkaisu: Ilmastoinnin tulee toimia ja olla päällä kun on kuuma.


Tai sitten siellä on ihan oikeasti toimiva ilmastointi, joka ei ole vielä ehtinyt viilentää autoa miellyttävän viileäksi ja halutaan "tehostaa" viilennystä avaamalla luukku. Näin voi käydä esim. iltapäivällä, kun valtaosa autoista tulee ajoon seistyään päivätauolla varikon pihalla. Tai sitten luukku avataan ihan vaan tottumuksesta, vaikka autossa olisikin miellyttävän viileää. Joskus näkee näitä, että kävellään sisään ja matkalla auton takaosaan työnnetään luukku auki, vaikka ilmastointi olisikin toiminnassa. Erityisen harmillista tuo on ollut Nobinan vanhempien Citeoiden kohdalla, koska niissä luukut ovat ohjaamosta kauko-ohjattavia ja luukun työntäminen auki yleisesti aiheuttaa luukun jämähtämisen auki siten, että sulkeminen vaatii korjaamokäynnin. Nythän Nobinan uusissa Citeoissa ja Suburbaneissa ei näytä olevan enää avattavia luukkuja, vaan kattoikkunat, jotka toimivat ainoastaan hätauloskäynteinä. Citaroissahan luukkuja ei ole ollenkaan.

Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että kuumalla ilmastoinnin tulisi toimia ja olla päällä (ja ehkä olisi hyvä olla myös varajärjestelmänä avattavat tuuletusikkunat tai kattoluukut). Erityisen harmillinen on tilanne, jossa ilma on lämmin ja kostea - esim. auton sisälämpötila 24 astetta, mutta ilmastointi ei käynnisty, koska se on säädetty käynnistymään sisälämpötilan saavuttaessa 25 astetta. Tuossa ei sitten kyllä luukkujen aukominenkaan paljon auta, koska se ilmankosteus itsessään on ongelmana. 

Pallohan tässä asiassa on HSL:llä. Liikennöitsijät tekevät vain bisnestä tilaajalta saamiensa speksien mukaisesti. Jos palvelua halutaan parantaa, niin tilaajan on muutettava tavalla taikka toisella palvelunkriteerejä. Laatubonuksetkin ovat tällä hetkellä ilmeisesti sen verran pieniä, ettei liikennöitsijöiden kannata panostaa palveluun yhtään minimitasoa enempää.

----------


## tohpeeri

Näissä Volvoissa käsittääkseni kattoluukun oli useimmissa tapauksissa avannut kuski.

----------


## obmaR

> Näissä Volvoissa käsittääkseni kattoluukun oli useimmissa tapauksissa avannut kuski.


Silloinhan niitä on siis käytetty ihan oikein eli varajärjestelmänä jolloin autoon on saatu edes jonkinlainen ilmanvaihto.

----------


## Bellatrix

> ...ilmastointi ei käynnisty, koska se on säädetty käynnistymään sisälämpötilan saavuttaessa 25 astetta.


Onko tosiaan niin, että kuljettaja ei itse pysty käynnistämään ilmastointia niin tarvittaessa? Johan on typerä ratkaisu jos näin tosiaan on.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että kuumalla ilmastoinnin tulisi toimia ja olla päällä (ja ehkä olisi hyvä olla myös varajärjestelmänä avattavat tuuletusikkunat tai kattoluukut). Erityisen harmillinen on tilanne, jossa ilma on lämmin ja kostea - esim. auton sisälämpötila 24 astetta, mutta ilmastointi ei käynnisty, koska se on säädetty käynnistymään sisälämpötilan saavuttaessa 25 astetta.


Ja ainakin VDL:ssä systeemi on vielä niin, että sisällä täytyy olla 25 astetta JA ulkolämpötilan yli 22 astetta tai muuten ei tapahdu mitään. Kun kysyin merkin edustajalta/kouluttajalta niin sain vastauksen että sisälämpötilan korkeudella ei ole mitään merkitystä ellei ulkona ole tuota 22 astetta. Eli sisällä saa olla miljoona astetta, mutta ilmastointi ei käynnisty jos ulkoilman anturi antaa alle 22 asteen lämpöä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Erityisen harmillista tuo on ollut Nobinan vanhempien Citeoiden kohdalla, koska niissä luukut ovat ohjaamosta kauko-ohjattavia ja luukun työntäminen auki yleisesti aiheuttaa luukun jämähtämisen auki siten, että sulkeminen vaatii korjaamokäynnin. Nythän Nobinan uusissa Citeoissa ja Suburbaneissa ei näytä olevan enää avattavia luukkuja, vaan kattoikkunat, jotka toimivat ainoastaan hätauloskäynteinä. Citaroissahan luukkuja ei ole ollenkaan.


Uusissa Citeoissa on itse asiassa palattu vanhaan, eli se kattoluukku on matkustajien avattavissa.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Ja ainakin VDL:ssä systeemi on vielä niin, että sisällä täytyy olla 25 astetta JA ulkolämpötilan yli 22 astetta tai muuten ei tapahdu mitään. Kun kysyin merkin edustajalta/kouluttajalta niin sain vastauksen että sisälämpötilan korkeudella ei ole mitään merkitystä ellei ulkona ole tuota 22 astetta. Eli sisällä saa olla miljoona astetta, mutta ilmastointi ei käynnisty jos ulkoilman anturi antaa alle 22 asteen lämpöä.


Uskomatonta. Nyt en voi muuta kun sanoa tämänlaatuisesta typeryydestä vastuullisille edesmenneen Urkin sanoin: Saatanan tunarit!

----------


## Pera

> Siellähän se koko auton ilmanotto on ohjaamon sivuikkunassa tuollaisessa tapauksessa.  Aika tukalaahan siellä on varsinkin, kun uudemmissa bussimalleissa (esim. Citea, Citaro, Suburban) tuntuu yleistyvän käytäntö, ettei matkustamoon tehdä enää tuuletusikkunoita tai avattavia kattoluukkuja edes varajärjestelmäksi. Toisaalta avattavat kattoluukut ilmastoidussa autossa ovat olleet jonkinasteinen ongelma, koska matkustajilla on ollut tapana työntää ne väkisin auki, vaikka niissä on selkeät kieltotarrat olleetkin.


Joissain autoissa on se ominaisuus jos kattoluukun avaa niin menee lämmitys päälle.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Aika typerältä kuulostaa, jos todella kattoluukun avaaminen vaikuttaa lämmitykseen. Toisaalta luukut on todella tarpeeseen, kun otetaan huomioon vikojen määrä ilmastoinneissa. Siinä kuumassa hetkessä kuljettaja ei ilmastointia kuntoon saa, mutta luukuista saisi tuuletusta!

----------


## tkp

Jokakeväinen keskustelu bussien sisälämpötilasta alkoi taas. En tiedä eikö HSL halua myöntää että ongelmat ovat ihan vaan laitteiden vikaantumisesta kiinni vai ollaanko siellä oikeasti tietämättömiä siitä miten tekniikka toimii. Toimiessaan automaattinen lämmönsäätö lämmittää sisätilat ennalta säädettyyn lämpötilaan ja pitää siinä.

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/helsinki/...006075150.html

----------


## aki

Paksu pölykerros peitti bussin ilmankiertokanavan https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...nkiertokanavan. Kyseessä nobinan bussi linjalla 562.

----------


## joboo

Nähtävästi Helb 910 ilmastointi on päättänyt olla viilentämättä asiakkaita. Ilmastointi päällä mutta mitään se ei tee muuta kun metelin autoon. Matkustin eilen sillä niin sisällä oli lähemmäs 30 astetta lämmintä ja kaikki luukut auki.

----------


## vristo

> Nähtävästi Helb 910 ilmastointi on päättänyt olla viilentämättä asiakkaita. Ilmastointi päällä mutta mitään se ei tee muuta kun metelin autoon. Matkustin eilen sillä niin sisällä oli lähemmäs 30 astetta lämmintä ja kaikki luukut auki.


Ilmastointi ei toimi oikein, jos luukut ovat auki. Sen on ihan mahdotonta jäähdyttää koko maapallon ilmastoa. Vertaa päällä olevaa jääkaappiin, jossa on ovi koko ajan auki.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Vaan entäpä, jos kompressori ei tuota kylmää ja kattoluukut on avattu siksi, että autossa olisi edes hiukan raitista ilmaa. Välttämättä mitään ei ole tehty väärin.

----------


## vristo

> Vaan entäpä, jos kompressori ei tuota kylmää ja kattoluukut on avattu siksi, että autossa olisi edes hiukan raitista ilmaa. Välttämättä mitään ei ole tehty väärin.


 Mulla on monta kokemusta viime kesiltä ilmastoiduista busseista, joissa edellinen kuljettaja sanoo olevan kuuma. Mitä havaitsen kun nousen kuljettajanpaikalle: usein kuljettajan sivuikkuna on auki ja hyvin usein kattoluukut ovat myös auki. Jopa etummainen luukku, jonka avaamiseksi pitää matalalattiabussissa nousta penkille seisomaan. Päätepysäkillä suljen sitten nuo ja johan alkaa lämpötila laskea bussin sisällä kun ilmastointi alkaa toimia kuten kuuluukin. 

Eräänä lämpimänä kesäpäivänä otin teli-Scalan varikoiltani, jossa se oli seissyt koko päivän auringonpaahteessa. Sen sisälämpötila oli käynnistettäessä 38 astetta. Tarkastin kaikki luukut ja muut. Tässä Scalassa on automaattinen matkustajailmastointi, joka lähti hyvin toimintaan ja kun olin ajanut hakusivun Pasilasta Rautatientorille ilmastointi oli jäähdyttänyt bussin sisäilmaston sopivaksi 24-asteiseksi.

Näin toimii ilmastointi.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Nähtävästi Helb 910 ilmastointi on päättänyt olla viilentämättä asiakkaita. Ilmastointi päällä mutta mitään se ei tee muuta kun metelin autoon. Matkustin eilen sillä niin sisällä oli lähemmäs 30 astetta lämmintä ja kaikki luukut auki.


Sama kokemus kaikista Scaloista tuolta ajalta. Etenkin takaosa on pirun kuuma lämpimillä ilmoilla. 37 linjalla hyvin nähnyt.

----------


## canis lupus

> Mitä havaitsen kun nousen kuljettajanpaikalle: usein kuljettajan sivuikkuna on auki ja hyvin usein kattoluukut ovat myös auki.


Näinhän se on. Oikeassa olet. Ihmismieli on malttamaton ja luonnostaan käskee avata sen sivuikkunan jos aurinko porottaa suoraan siitä sisään helteellä. Itsekin ajan ja ajoin tänäänkin koko päivän sivuikkuna auki. Joissain autoissa on vielä matkustamossa ikkunat. Vaikka ovat kiinni niin ei tarvitse ajaa kuin yksi sivu niin kaikki ovat auki kun tarkistan auton päättärillä. Matkustajat huomaavat avata ne lähes aina  :Razz:

----------


## Bellatrix

> Näin toimii ilmastointi.


...silloin kun se toimii. Aina se ei toimi (tai ole käytössä), sanoo kattoluukut, ikkunat ja muut mahdolliset lävet tukitussa busseissa helteellä (valitettavasti) matkustanut allekirjoittanut.

----------


## vristo

Muistatteko vielä aikaa, jolloin Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen busseissa ei ollut ilmastointia? Jospa palattaisiin takaisin päin ja ilmastointilaitteen tilalla olisi vain avattavia sivuikkoina? Korkeintaan kuljettajakohtainen ilmastointi voisi olla.

Kävin noin kuukausi sitten itäisen Saksan kaupungeissa ja esimerkiksi Dresden uusissa nivel-Citaroissa oli näin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:32 ----------

Dresdenin uusinta bussikalustoa; vain kuljettajalla ilmastointi ja matkustamossa avattavat sivuikkunat:

----------


## joboo

> Ilmastointi ei toimi oikein, jos luukut ovat auki. Sen on ihan mahdotonta jäähdyttää koko maapallon ilmastoa. Vertaa päällä olevaa jääkaappiin, jossa on ovi koko ajan auki.


Ilmastointi ei ole toiminut moneen viikkoon ja sillon on ollut luukut kiinni. Kauhee meteli lähtee mutta mitää ei puhalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ilmastointi ei ole toiminut moneen viikkoon ja sillon on ollut luukut kiinni. Kauhee meteli lähtee mutta mitää ei puhalla.


Nyt kun kesän viimeiset helteet ovat käsillä niin keskustelu ilmastoinnista käy taas kuumana. Lähdin tänään Pitäjänmäeltä kohti keskustaaa linjan 14 bussilla jossa oli ilmastoinissa jokin vika koska Munkkivuoressa nousi joku huoltomies kyytiin. Vaihdoin samantien edessä seisovaan linjaan 18 bussiin ja ero oli kuin saunan ja kotikylmiön välillä. Raitiovaunujen (Artic-sarja) ilmastointi on kanssa ihan kohdallaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

Viime päivinä on tullut ajeltua monta kertaa Malmilta linjoilla 79, 554 ja 560. Kaikissa busseissa on ollut todella kuuma sisällä, ilmeisesti sitä ilmastointia ei pidetä päällä vaikka semmoinen olisikin. Kontrasti on melkoinen, kun vaihtaa Flirtiin/Flirtistä.

----------


## vristo

> Viime päivinä on tullut ajeltua monta kertaa Malmilta linjoilla 79, 554 ja 560. Kaikissa busseissa on ollut todella kuuma sisällä, ilmeisesti sitä ilmastointia ei pidetä päällä vaikka semmoinen olisikin. Kontrasti on melkoinen, kun vaihtaa Flirtiin/Flirtistä.


Mitä busseja nuo ovat olleet? Ilmastoinnin laatu vaihtelee melkoisesti bussimerkeittäin (Volvossa on kuuminta ja Ivecossa paras ilmastointi ja kaikkea siltä välitä).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:00 ----------

Volvojen kuumuus, etenkin bussin takaosassa, näyttäisi olevan niiden "globaali tavaramerkki":  kesäkuussa ollessani reissussa Britanniassa matkustin paljon eri kaupunkien busseilla. Kaikille yksikerroksisille Volvo B12RLE- ja B7RLE-busseille oli tyypillistä takaosan kuumuus, aivan vastaava ilmiö kuin täällä Pohjoismaiden vastaavissa Volvo-busseissa, vaikka niissä oli eri kori päällä (yleensä Wright Eclipse). Tuntui hyvin kotoisalta. 😉

----------


## Max

> Mitä busseja nuo ovat olleet? Ilmastoinnin laatu vaihtelee melkoisesti bussimerkeittäin (Volvossa on kuuminta ja Ivecossa paras ilmastointi ja kaikkea siltä välitä).


Ei valitettavasti aavistustakaan. 560-linjan bussit ovat sitä oranssia kalustoa, eivätkös ne ole melko yhtenäisiä?

----------


## tohpeeri

Aikanaan kun 550:tä ajoivat Nobinan Volvo 8700:t en kesäisin käyttänyt tätä linjaa lainkaan juuri näiden bussien kuumuuden takia. Mieluummin kiersin jonkin pitemmän lenkin kuin istuin noissa "Isoissa saunoissa".

----------


## vristo

> Aikanaan kun 550:tä ajoivat Nobinan Volvo 8700:t en kesäisin käyttänyt tätä linjaa lainkaan juuri näiden bussien kuumuuden takia. Mieluummin kiersin jonkin pitemmän lenkin kuin istuin noissa "Isoissa saunoissa".


Näissä Nobinan alkuperäisissä "Jokeri-Volvoissa" ei ollut vielä ilmastointia lainkaan. Vain kanavapuhallus (puhaltaa ulkoilmaa sisälle, ilman jäähdytysautomatiikkaa).

----------


## Juissi

Osaako kukaan selittää miksi kaupunkibussien ilmastointien laadukkuudessa on niin isoja eroja? Tuleeko tiettyyn merkkiin ja malliin tehdasasenteinen vakiomallinen ilmastointilaite vai valitseeko tilaaja sen?

----------


## Juissi

Kuinka hyvin ilmastoinnit ovat toimineet tänä kesänä? Itselleni on osunut pari kertaa bussi, jossa ilmastointi ei jäähdyttänyt, mutta toimi kai muuten äänestä päätellen. Molempina kertoina oli runkolinjavärinen Scala.

----------


## tohpeeri

Scania Subeissa toimii mielestäni hyvin samoin uusissa Volvoissa. Mersut myös hyviä.

----------


## joboo

Ainakin eilen helb 1807 ilmastointi tais olla rikki, sen sijaan patterit päällä ja ovipuhaltimet täysillä. Tilalle tullut vdl ilmastointi oli aika surkea.

----------


## Gulf

> Kuinka hyvin ilmastoinnit ovat toimineet tänä kesänä? Itselleni on osunut pari kertaa bussi, jossa ilmastointi ei jäähdyttänyt, mutta toimi kai muuten äänestä päätellen. Molempina kertoina oli runkolinjavärinen Scala.


Omien kokemusten perusteella hyvin vaihtelevasti merkistä ja mallista riippumatta. Voi olla vanhempi auto missä toimii oikein hyvin tai sitten vuoden vanha VDL missä ei toimi. Arpapeliä.

----------


## canis lupus

> Ainakin eilen helb 1807 ilmastointi tais olla rikki, sen sijaan patterit päällä ja ovipuhaltimet täysillä. Tilalle tullut vdl ilmastointi oli aika surkea.


Auto jäähdyttää itseään siirtämällä lämmöt matkustamon pattereihin

----------


## Juissi

> Auto jäähdyttää itseään siirtämällä lämmöt matkustamon pattereihin


Onko tuossa kyse autossa ilmenneestä viasta jäähdytyksessä vai puhtaasti ominaisuudesta? Kyllähän tällä tavalla käyttäytyvä auto on otettava mahdollisimman nopeasti pois linjalta näillä helteillä. En väitä, että se olisi aina helppoa.

----------


## Pera

> Tilalle tullut vdl ilmastointi oli aika surkea.


Uusissa Citea LLE:ssä on kyl todella heikkotehoinen tuo ilmastointi. Vanhemmissa LLE:ssä ilmastointi toimii paljon paremmin kuin noissa uudemmissa.

----------


## Salomaa

Ulkona lämmintä ´+32 mutta Nobina autossa 1120 ilmatointi pelaa täydellisesti.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ulkona lämmintä ´+32 mutta Nobina autossa 1120 ilmatointi pelaa täydellisesti.


Hei Scania on Scania.

----------


## Juissi

> Uusissa Citea LLE:ssä on kyl todella heikkotehoinen tuo ilmastointi. Vanhemmissa LLE:ssä ilmastointi toimii paljon paremmin kuin noissa uudemmissa.


Kuopiossa huomasin myös pari viikkoa sitten, että VDL:n ilmastointi ei riitä viilentämään koko matkustamoa. Varsin heikkotehoinen se oli tai sitten laitteessa oli jotain vikaa. Ulkona 30 astetta lämmintä ja suurin piirtein saman verran sisälläkin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Hei Scania on Scania.


Hyvä auto. Korkeat selkänojat, Stop-nappuloita riittävästi ja kätevät käsinojat käytävän puolella. Kokoakin riittää. Vai pitääkö kehua korin valmistajaa. En tiedä, mutta jos sekin on scania.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Hyvä auto. Korkeat selkänojat, Stop-nappuloita riittävästi ja kätevät käsinojat käytävän puolella. Kokoakin riittää. Vai pitääkö kehua korin valmistajaa. En tiedä, mutta jos sekin on scania.


Se on kaikki Scaniaa, kone, voimansiirto ja kori. Kehu Nobinaa, kun älysivät ruksia lisävarustelistalta kaikki hienoudet kuten turistipenkit.

----------


## Melamies

> Se on kaikki Scaniaa, kone, voimansiirto ja kori. Kehu Nobinaa, kun älysivät ruksia lisävarustelistalta kaikki hienoudet kuten turistipenkit.


Vaihdeloota ei ole Scanian oma tuote. (Minä lasken sen voimansiirtoon kuuluvaksi)

Mutta jos nämä Suomen lämpötilat saavat jyvät erottumaan akanoista ilmastoinneissa, niin mikähän on tilanne kuumemmissa maissa?

Muistelen, että aikoinaan henkilöautopuolella ainakin Volvo ja Mersu toimittivat autoja ns arabi-ilmastoinnilla. Siihen aikaan suomalaisissa busseissa ei ollut jäähdytysilmastointeja ollenkaan. (vai oliko pari kokeiluyksilöä)

----------


## eemeli113

> Kehu Nobinaa, kun älysivät ruksia lisävarustelistalta kaikki hienoudet *kuten turistipenkit*.


Meillä taitaa olla hieman eri käsitys turistipenkeistä. Mä olin ajatellut, että "turistipenkissä" on mm. tarjoilualusta, juomateline ja niitä löytyisi lähinnä "turistiautoista". Mutta että Scanian tavallinen maaseutupenkki olis turistipenkki...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Salomaa

Tähän mennessä paras ilmastointikokemus Pohjolan Liikenteen 456. Matkustamon lämpätila todella miellyttävän viileä. Taisi olla melko uusi Yutong.

----------


## vristo

> Tähän mennessä paras ilmastointikokemus Pohjolan Liikenteen 456. Matkustamon lämpätila todella miellyttävän viileä. Taisi olla melko uusi Yutong.


Tuo 456 on jo lähes kaksi vuotta vanha. Tuli Leppävaaran liikenteeseen syksyllä 2019. 
Itsekin täytyy todeta, että Yutongeissa on parhaat ilmastoinnit kun työkaluista puhutaan.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Meillä taitaa olla hieman eri käsitys turistipenkeistä. Mä olin ajatellut, että "turistipenkissä" on mm. tarjoilualusta, juomateline ja niitä löytyisi lähinnä "turistiautoista". Mutta että Scanian tavallinen maaseutupenkki olis turistipenkki...


No olkoon sitten vaikka piinapenkki, mutta tiedät varmaan, minkälaisia penkkejä tarkoitin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tuo 456 on jo lähes kaksi vuotta vanha. Tuli Leppävaaran liikenteeseen syksyllä 2019. 
> Itsekin täytyy todeta, että Yutongeissa on parhaat ilmastoinnit kun työkaluista puhutaan.


Pysyy uudenveroisena kun 3 henkilöä matkustaa Pitäjänmäestä Leppävaaraan. Näin tänään, mutta varsin usein muulloinkin. Siis linja 201B.

----------


## vristo

> Pysyy uudenveroisena kun 3 henkilöä matkustaa Pitäjänmäestä Leppävaaraan. Näin tänään, mutta varsin usein muulloinkin. Siis linja 201B.


No siis ei tuo vain tuolla linjalla 201B aja, vaan kaikilla Pohjolan Liikenteen sähköbussilinjoilla (=51, 56, 55 sekä kaikki Leppävaaran Leppävaaran liityntäliikenteen linjat).

----------


## canis lupus

> Pysyy uudenveroisena kun 3 henkilöä matkustaa Pitäjänmäestä Leppävaaraan. Näin tänään, mutta varsin usein muulloinkin. Siis linja 201B.


Leppävaaran pakettiin toi linja 201B kuuluu ja sitä autoa ei pelkästään ajeta sillä linjalla koko päivää.

https://bussitutka.fi/vehicle?number...or=18&type=bus

Tuossa esimerkkinä auto #446 ja voit katsoa vaikka perjantain lähdöt. Sieltä löytyy pari kierrosta 201B linjaa mutta myös kaikkia muita

Tälläinen samanlainen linjalta linjalle hyppely tapahtuu myös Helbillä Kivistössä. Vaikka olisihan se mulle ok ajaa koko päivä pelkkää 434  :Laughing:

----------


## eemeli113

> Leppävaaran pakettiin toi linja 201B kuuluu ja sitä autoa ei pelkästään ajeta sillä linjalla koko päivää.
> 
> https://bussitutka.fi/vehicle?number...or=18&type=bus
> 
> Tuossa esimerkkinä auto #446 ja voit katsoa vaikka perjantain lähdöt. Sieltä löytyy pari kierrosta 201B linjaa mutta myös kaikkia muita
> 
> Tälläinen samanlainen linjalta linjalle hyppely tapahtuu myös Helbillä Kivistössä. Vaikka olisihan se mulle ok ajaa koko päivä pelkkää 434


Ja pienemmissä kaupungeissa on jopa harvinaista, että sama auto ajaisi samaa linjaa koko päivän. Monesti jotkin koululaispainotteiset linjat ajavat runkolinjojen taukoja keskipäivän aikaan jne. Joskus kierrot voi olla suunniteltu niin, ettei samaa linjaa välttämättä ajeta päivässä yhtä tai kahta kierrosta enempää. Helsingissä tämä voi toki ollakin erikoisuus, mutta Kehäkolmosen ulkopuolella enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus.

----------

